# Your PS in action



## pixiejenna

I thought we had a thread like this, it may have been lost with the recent database issue. Please post pics of your PS in action.



It finally has the slouch I've been wanting!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great thread and pic! You really got the slouch on your PS1 now


----------



## cali_to_ny

pixiejenna said:


> I thought we had a thread like this, it may have been lost with the recent database issue. Please post pics of your PS in action.
> 
> 
> 
> It finally has the slouch I've been wanting!!!


This is such an AWESOME color!  Looks great on you!


----------



## A L I C E

> I thought we had a thread like this, it may have been lost with the recent database issue. Please post pics of your PS in action.
> 
> 
> 
> It finally has the slouch I've been wanting!!!



Hi,

I'm new to PS.. Is this the medium bag? The color is gorgeous BTW!


----------



## Micole

Pixiejenna gets her slouch on!! Love it! It looks so good with jeans and the grey you're wearing. Yay!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks *Ellie *I'm surprised it took so long to get the slouch I've been wanting. I've used every day since I got it (ok minus two days both were days I needed a crossbody bag I promptly went back to my PS the next day  )

Thanks *CalitoNY*!

*Alice *yes it is the medium size PS1 

*Micole *LOL I'm a total jeans and tshirt girl every day is casual day for me lol.


----------



## Micole

^
I'm such a jeans and tshirt girl too! Or LBDs.. So fabulous bags like these are perfection. Suddenly a casual day is a fashion statement with the right bag right?


----------



## riry

pixiejenna said:


> It finally has the slouch I've been wanting!!!



Dark Red... with slouch??? 

I'm on a short vacation, but when I get back home I'll post an action pic of my Maize medium. It has a pretty nice slouch now, I think.


----------



## pixiejenna

Can't wait to see your maize riry!


----------



## DisCo

You look great with your red PS1 *pixiejenna*! 

Can't wait to see more action shots from others!


----------



## bumble1

I so love that color! I saw it IRL and could not get over its beauty.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Disco! I hope more people post their "action" shots.


----------



## riry

awww... I missed out on the greatest action shot today. I've joked before about wanting to take a pic of my maize in a field of corn. Well, today on my drive home from my trip to Sequoia Nat'l Park I saw... a field of corn!!

Of course, I only had my Lesportsac Madison with me. Aargh!!

How great would that pic have been? Me jumping up and down in a field of corn with Miss Maize!!


----------



## ehemelay

I tried something new; I almost never wear cross-body bags but because I had a lot of shopping to do this morning, and it was so desperately hot, I wanted to have my hands free and off my bag today.

I struggle with wearing anything cross-body because I can't get past the way the strap tends to bisect my bustline.  It always seems to look weird on me.  But today I just didn't care.

It actually turned out to be an okay option; I might do this from time to time in the summer.  Even spending most of the day in air conditioning, my entire body feels sticky.  I think that kind of moisture is worse for the leather than being exposed to raindrops or snow.


Large Moss PS1


----------



## pixiejenna

Love your Moss ehemlay! I hate it when cross body bags give you wonk boob you just have to find the right bag and it won't do it. I think a part of it depends on where the bag sits on you plus the lenght & width of the strap all play a roll. I've been lucky in the past two years in finding crossbody bags that don't give me wonk boob.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ ^ 

Ha ha!  I like that term.


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> I tried something new; I almost never wear cross-body bags but because I had a lot of shopping to do this morning, and it was so desperately hot, I wanted to have my hands free and off my bag today.
> 
> I struggle with wearing anything cross-body because I can't get past the way the strap tends to bisect my bustline.  It always seems to look weird on me.  But today I just didn't care.
> 
> It actually turned out to be an okay option; I might do this from time to time in the summer.  Even spending most of the day in air conditioning, my entire body feels sticky.  I think that kind of moisture is worse for the leather than being exposed to raindrops or snow.
> 
> 
> Large Moss PS1



Cute outfit! Everything looks great.


----------



## aurora_p

So here's my 5 months old baby, the classic, medium black.... dress is from Kate Moss for Topshop collection


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the pic *aurora_p*! It's nice to see more pics in this thread. Your dress is pretty.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Gorgeous, Aurora! Love the boot/dress combo as well! 

These aren't _exactly_ action shots, but I had a little fun with my PS1 in our town square while I waited for a friend to have lunch. The statue is William Faulkner (famous Southern writer) that sits outside our city center b/c he lived and wrote here. Everyone always takes funny pictures with him, I'm sure he enjoyed his time with my PS!


----------



## debi.n

Hahaha!!! Love it!


----------



## pixiejenna

Love the pic with the statue glad to know I'm not the only one who dose things like that!


----------



## batgirl416

*Courtney Mc22* --- Looove your photo!  Thank you for making my day!  ;D


----------



## lilmissb

Great pics everyone, I'm loving the thread. Can't wait to get a PS and join in on the fun!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, Aurora! Love the boot/dress combo as well!
> 
> These aren't _exactly_ action shots, but I had a little fun with my PS1 in our town square while I waited for a friend to have lunch. The statue is William Faulkner (famous Southern writer) that sits outside our city center b/c he lived and wrote here. Everyone always takes funny pictures with him, I'm sure he enjoyed his time with my PS!




lol too cool!


----------



## riry

Great pics, ladies!

Here's my Maize medium PS1 on a day out recently with some friends and my DD:











with my DD


----------



## Micole

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, Aurora! Love the boot/dress combo as well!
> 
> These aren't _exactly_ action shots, but I had a little fun with my PS1 in our town square while I waited for a friend to have lunch. The statue is William Faulkner (famous Southern writer) that sits outside our city center b/c he lived and wrote here. Everyone always takes funny pictures with him, I'm sure he enjoyed his time with my PS!



Oh, it's just too good!!!!!!


----------



## debi.n

riry said:


> Great pics, ladies!
> 
> Here's my Maize medium PS1 on a day out recently with some friends and my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my DD



Great pics!  I love how bright yellow really does go with everything.


----------



## Cacau

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, Aurora! Love the boot/dress combo as well!
> 
> These aren't _exactly_ action shots, but I had a little fun with my PS1 in our town square while I waited for a friend to have lunch. The statue is William Faulkner (famous Southern writer) that sits outside our city center b/c he lived and wrote here. Everyone always takes funny pictures with him, I'm sure he enjoyed his time with my PS!


Hi Courtney,
Cool pics... what size and colour is your PS1?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Thanks, *ladies!* glad I made y'all laugh!

*Riry,* your maize is gorgeous!! The perfect sunny yellow! 



Cacau said:


> Hi Courtney,
> Cool pics... what size and colour is your PS1?


 it's the medium Feldspar. It's a color from a couple seasons ago.


----------



## pixiejenna

riry said:


> Great pics, ladies!
> 
> Here's my Maize medium PS1 on a day out recently with some friends and my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my DD




Great pics *Riry*! I hope I get to see maize IRL some day it looks so beautiful and incredibly rich yellow.


----------



## Cacau

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Thanks, *ladies!* glad I made y'all laugh!
> 
> *Riry,* your maize is gorgeous!! The perfect sunny yellow!
> 
> it's the medium Feldspar. It's a color from a couple seasons ago.


I thought it was Feldspar! I have this same colour but XL and was wondering how it ages... haven't used mine yet so would appreciate your feedback on that one. What can you tell me about yours? Please, spare me no details, I cannot contain my curiosity!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Cacau said:


> I thought it was Feldspar! I have this same colour but XL and was wondering how it ages... haven't used mine yet so would appreciate your feedback on that one. What can you tell me about yours? Please, spare me no details, I cannot contain my curiosity!!!


 technically, I'm not the first owner of this bag so not quite sure how old it is. I do know that when I received it, it was in like new condition and had been well taken care of. I've used it for a week straight and its doing great. Rain is not an issue, and I think the color is well protected bc it has a good gloss on it. I have already noticed the leather softening and I think it will continue to soften with use. Hope that helps!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Okay this isn't a action shot but at dinner I noticed how much the bright green wallet stands out against my dark purple bag.


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> Okay this isn't a action shot but at dinner I noticed how much the bright green wallet stands out against my dark purple bag.


Gorgeous! Is that a Violet Bal? Or a newer purple.
I have that wallet and I love it sooo much, it reminds me of candy...apple flavor Jolly Rancher!


----------



## Bullish

Love the colors! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

chloebagfreak said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a Violet Bal? Or a newer purple.
> I have that wallet and I love it sooo much, it reminds me of candy...apple flavor Jolly Rancher!



Its actually raisin I think the flash makes it look lighter also its a cell phone pic so it's not that great of a pic lol.

I just had to add I'm normally not a big green fan I like dark earthy olive greens but this kelly green is a fabulous pop of color its hard to resist!


----------



## chloebagfreak

pixiejenna said:


> Its actually raisin I think the flash makes it look lighter also its a cell phone pic so it's not that great of a pic lol.
> 
> I just had to add I'm normally not a big green fan I like dark earthy olive greens but this kelly green is a fabulous pop of color its hard to resist!


Oh the Raisin is so pretty! I know what you mean about the greens. Usually, I only like sage types of greens. I bought the green PS wallet a while ago on a whim and fell in love completely. It seems like it would be similar to the Bal green from years ago that they don't do anymore.


----------



## Cacau

CourtneyMc22 said:


> technically, I'm not the first owner of this bag so not quite sure how old it is. I do know that when I received it, it was in like new condition and had been well taken care of. I've used it for a week straight and its doing great. Rain is not an issue, and I think the color is well protected bc it has a good gloss on it. I have already noticed the leather softening and I think it will continue to soften with use. Hope that helps!!


Courtney, thanks for the info  Do you think the leather will darken? Also, have you protected it with a spray? 

I actually hope mine will darken with time, a bit like what seems to happen to the smoke... the light variation on mine at the mo seems to bring it from a pastel green to a almost teal-like hue, but I've seen pics of others in the sun that make it look very bright green with yellow undertones... it's like a few bags in one


----------



## ehemelay

*PS x 2*

I had to go in to the office this week.  Today I used my Black LKA as a computer tote, and carried my Large Moss PS1 for personal items.


----------



## WanShin

My Medium Midnight PS1
This pic looks like the camera grew out of my forehead


----------



## monster

My White PS1 Large when new..
I must say its very practical and LOVE it!


----------



## debi.n

monster said:


> My White PS1 Large when new..
> I must say its very practical and LOVE it!



Looks great monster, how is the white holding up?


----------



## monster

debi.n said:


> Looks great monster, how is the white holding up?



Thank you debi.n, its holding good~
I did find a couple black marks at the bottom, but LMB's botonical cleanser did the job. Its like nothing ever happened!


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ That Burgundy is so beautiful!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Gorgeous, *pixie!!*


----------



## ehemelay

Still love my Medium Tobacco (suede) PS1.  Now that fall is finally here, I've been wearing it even more...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Such beauties in here! 

Monster, I absolutely LOOOOOVE the white!


----------



## byotch123

My newest school bag - a large PS1 in midnight:


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Gorgeous!

The PS1 is a sturdy, but stylish, bag that will be perfect for your school essentials.  And Midnight is a great alternative to basic black.  Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, you look so stylish



ehemelay said:


> *PS x 2*
> 
> I had to go in to the office this week. Today I used my Black LKA as a computer tote, and carried my Large Moss PS1 for personal items.


----------



## ailoveresale

Discussing herbs at the market in Aix-En-Provence


----------



## JetSetGo!

Adorable, *ailoversale*!

Gorgeous color, *byotch*!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ *ailoveresale*:

Gorgeous bag!  Is that a Smoke by chance?  If so, yours has darkened up beautifully.  If not - which color is it?  It is absolutely stunning.  In that photo, reminds me a bit of Balenciaga's Noix.


----------



## pixiejenna

Love the tobbacco suede on you ehemelay!

What color is that ailoveresale?


----------



## ailoveresale

Thanks! It is a large Smoke, it just has a brown patina from the sun. It does kind of look like noix... I sometimes wish I had protected it better to retain the color, but it gives it character.


----------



## lilmissb

Love the action shot ailoveresale!


----------



## debi.n

ailoveresale said:


> Discussing herbs at the market in Aix-En-Provence



Great pic!  I have those same pics, we were in Aix a year ago.  Beautiful city.  And beautiful bag!


----------



## iluvmybags

I pulled out my PS1 last weekend -- it's been a while since I've carried it! - and used it all week!  I forgot how much I love this bag!!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ So comfortable and easy to wear!  It looks perfect for fall.


----------



## iluvmybags

oops -- two more from Monday!!


----------



## ehemelay

iluvmybags said:


> oops -- two more from Monday!!



*iluvmybags*: Is your PS1 Moss or Military?  It's such a nice earthy color.


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous iluvmybags!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

ehemelay said:


> *iluvmybags*: Is your PS1 Moss or Military?  It's such a nice earthy color.


it's actually Khaki -- I love the color
it doesn't have as many brown undertones as Military, but it's not as "pastel-like" as Moss -- here's my reveal thread w/some better pics
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/p-s-i-love-you-645859.html


----------



## iluvmybags

lilmissb said:


> Gorgeous iluvmybags!!!





JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeous!!!


thank you!!


----------



## batgirl77

OMG, iluvmybags, your PS1 is gorgeous! I wish I'd been on to PS bags early enough to snag this color! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## sleeper66

All gorgeous!!


----------



## iluvmybags

thank you so much!!
here's one more from last night


----------



## lilmissb

:bump: :useless:


----------



## ehemelay

When I acquired my Burgundy XL PS1 to use as a work bag, I thought that I would rotate between the PS1 and my Black LKA.  But I've used the PS1 every day this week and I don't want to give it a rest yet.  The color is so striking, it's perfect for fall.  I can't wait to see how this one ages...

(Sorry for the low lighting conditions - it looks much nicer in person, I swear):


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Yeva

ehemelay said:


> When I acquired my Burgundy XL PS1 to use as a work bag, I thought that I would rotate between the PS1 and my Black LKA.  But I've used the PS1 every day this week and I don't want to give it a rest yet.  The color is so striking, it's perfect for fall.  I can't wait to see how this one ages...
> 
> (Sorry for the low lighting conditions - it looks much nicer in person, I swear):



Absolutely love the whole outfit.


----------



## ehemelay

lilmissb said:


> ^Gorgeous!





Yeva said:


> Absolutely love the whole outfit.




Thank you!  The XL PS1 is so easy to wear; I waffled on this size for quite a while because I knew it wouldn't work for me as a regular handbag (looks too much like a briefcase; unlike the LKA which is pretty much the same size but somehow works for me as a handbag), and I thought that the cost was just too much for a work or travel bag.  Typically, I don't go to an office more often than once per month, so I wouldn't get a lot of use from the XL PS1.  But... I have a temporary assignment that has me checking in at the office nearly every day through Christmas, so it finally made sense for me to try the XL PS1.

I love this size and I can't believe I waited so long to try it.  Even if I won't use it as often as a regular handbag, the style is timeless and I know that I will use it for years to come.


----------



## cloudzz

Smoke PS1 XL~ Somehow it looks smaller in the pic.


----------



## lilmissb

ehemelay said:


> Thank you! The XL PS1 is so easy to wear; I waffled on this size for quite a while because I knew it wouldn't work for me as a regular handbag (looks too much like a briefcase; unlike the LKA which is pretty much the same size but somehow works for me as a handbag), and I thought that the cost was just too much for a work or travel bag. Typically, I don't go to an office more often than once per month, so I wouldn't get a lot of use from the XL PS1. But... I have a temporary assignment that has me checking in at the office nearly every day through Christmas, so it finally made sense for me to try the XL PS1.
> 
> I love this size and I can't believe I waited so long to try it. Even if I won't use it as often as a regular handbag, the style is timeless and I know that I will use it for years to come.


I guess the question I'm dying to know about the XL then is could you use it as an overnight bag like you could with the LKA? I keep thinking that the one advantage to the KA is that you can pack a pair of heels in with no problems even if they were a pair of YSL tributes. Whereas I'm not sure that you could do that with any of the PS1's.


cloudzz that XL looks awesome on you!


----------



## Yeva

cloudzz said:


> Smoke PS1 XL~ Somehow it looks smaller in the pic.



Just plain lovely! You look really good with the xl!


----------



## DisCo

cloudzz said:


> Smoke PS1 XL~ Somehow it looks smaller in the pic.



Looks so gorgeous on you! It doesn't look too big at all


----------



## ehemelay

lilmissb said:


> I guess the question I'm dying to know about the XL then is could you use it as an overnight bag like you could with the LKA? I keep thinking that the one advantage to the KA is that you can pack a pair of heels in with no problems even if they were a pair of YSL tributes. Whereas I'm not sure that you could do that with any of the PS1's.
> 
> 
> cloudzz that XL looks awesome on you!



*lilmissb* - I think heels would be a challenge.  The PS1 is very compartmentalized.  The main open compartment would hold the YSLs, but that would also sacrifice a lot of space for larger items like a heavy sweater.  Any of the front or back pockets are big enough for tees and jeans.

I don't think I could ever use my XL PS1 for overnight - I have too many products and tools to go along with clothes.  It would be too much work for me to carefully plan what goes where in order to maximize the space.  I think that the organization of the PS1 is better suited for files and laptops.

The KA is perfect for overnight, though, because you can just throw everything in the main compartment and go!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks for the feedback! I kinda thought that might be the case


----------



## ehemelay

cloudzz said:


> Smoke PS1 XL~ Somehow it looks smaller in the pic.




The XL Smoke looks so good on you - especially with that coat!!


----------



## lilmissb

Here's Ms Milly at work with me!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Your Military PS1 looks fantastic, *lilmissb*!!  The color is striking against your purple blouse.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Ellie & ehemelay! 

Whoops, just noticed how big the pic is and my sunburn!!! :shame:


----------



## StarBrite310

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!



Looks amazing!!!


----------



## prettypeonies

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!


 
the green hues are coming through nicely in this picture


----------



## Tinn3rz

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!



Beautiful! Never considered the Military, but now I am!


----------



## JetSetGo!

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!



Gorgeous, L!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *StarBrite, prettypeonies, Tinn3rz* &* J*! 

Yes, the green is showing up nicely in that pic 

Glad I could help you add more colours to your wishlist Tinn3rz!!!


----------



## DisCo

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!



Milly looks awesome on you lilmissb!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks DisCo!


----------



## zjajkj

lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!


 
unique color, liking it


----------



## zjajkj

cloudzz said:


> Smoke PS1 XL~ Somehow it looks smaller in the pic.


 
you look good~


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dinitegrity*! It really does match everything I own


----------



## A88ey_ann

I love the colour of your bag lilmissb 



lilmissb said:


> Here's Ms Milly at work with me!


----------



## lilmissb

A88ey_ann said:


> I love the colour of your bag lilmissb



Thanks! I highly recommend it, goes with everything!!!


----------



## ehemelay

My Smoke PS1 is evolving after nearly 2 years... it's slightly darker and, I guess, "smokier" than I remember.

It also has a sort of chameleon characteristic, to me the contrast with the khaki jacket I wore today made the Smoke PS1 look more brown than normal.


----------



## lilmissb

^Great look!


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> My Smoke PS1 is evolving after nearly 2 years... it's slightly darker and, I guess, "smokier" than I remember.
> 
> It also has a sort of chameleon characteristic, to me the contrast with the khaki jacket I wore today made the Smoke PS1 look more brown than normal.



Nice...love your jacket!


----------



## pixiejenna

*bump*

I just wanted to get this thread back up to the top. I'd figure with the holidays a lot of people will be either wearing their PS's or getting them.


----------



## sheanabelle

bump! want to see more lovely PS shots!


----------



## sheanabelle

large smoke ps1


----------



## byotch123

This is my large midnight PS1 which I've been using for a semester in college.

Pictured here slung across my dorm room chair. =]


----------



## ehemelay

I wore my LKA twice this weekend!  It's perfect for a long day of shopping and errands... or bringing home a stack of baked goods after your morning coffee run. 

I'm between 5'1" and 5'2", US size 4 for reference.  I don't have an SKA to compare with the Large version, but in photos of other people I don't see a huge difference.


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## shpahlc

sheanabelle said:


>



Sheana - not sure which I love more...your bag or your coat. Great mod pic!!


----------



## sheanabelle

shpahlc said:


> Sheana - not sure which I love more...your bag or your coat. Great mod pic!!



aww thanks!


----------



## kiwishopper

I love your red coat! It's a stunning colour! May I ask which brand is it?!



ehemelay said:


> I wore my LKA twice this weekend!  It's perfect for a long day of shopping and errands... or bringing home a stack of baked goods after your morning coffee run.
> 
> I'm between 5'1" and 5'2", US size 4 for reference.  I don't have an SKA to compare with the Large version, but in photos of other people I don't see a huge difference.


----------



## ali w

sheanabelle said:


>



Absolutely Gorgeous!! I have recently fell in love with the PS1 and your pic seals the deal for me I must get my hands on one! Is this the large or extra large?


----------



## boarbb




----------



## ehemelay

kiwishopper said:


> I love your red coat! It's a stunning colour! May I ask which brand is it?!



Thanks, *kiwi*.

Ha, ha - would you believe it's from Guess?  I ordered the red coat from Nordstrom 4 or 5 years ago.  It was less than $100!!  It's so bright, I rarely find the opportunity to wear it, but I still like the color.


----------



## sheanabelle

ali w said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!! I have recently fell in love with the PS1 and your pic seals the deal for me I must get my hands on one! Is this the large or extra large?



this is the large. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## Shoegal30

sheanabelle said:


>


I'm so jealous...I wished I had shelled over the extra $500 to get the large.  Your smoke looks really good on you!


----------



## sheanabelle

Shoegal30 said:


> I'm so jealous...I wished I had shelled over the extra $500 to get the large.  Your smoke looks really good on you!



it was a tough call, i love the look of the medium more, i just carry too much stuff!


----------



## sassyjayy

I'm a men only in ps room?? >.<

by the way i'm so addicted with my black ps1


----------



## brunne

Is it a large or a medium? and how does the leather feel? I tried out a Mulberry Alexa in burgundy and I disliked the leather, the texture felt cheap and for such a price I expect better, so I would appreciate upir feedback as I want a casual satchel.


----------



## ehemelay

I'm home for almost 10 days and am bringing out my Large Smoke PS1 for spring.

The color has darkened over the years (I've had this bag since spring 2010), but only slightly.  It looks like the color of an elephant.  At least, how I imagine an elephant would look up close and personal.

No stains, spots, etc. on this one.  To be truthful, though, I have been more careful with this one than darker bags.  I don't carry with jeans very often, and I also avoid using this bag when there is rain in the forecast.  But other than that, it's had normal use.


----------



## in_mybag

brunne said:
			
		

> Is it a large or a medium? and how does the leather feel? I tried out a Mulberry Alexa in burgundy and I disliked the leather, the texture felt cheap and for such a price I expect better, so I would appreciate upir feedback as I want a casual satchel.



The leather on any of the PS bags will feel so much more luxurious and sturdy than the Alexa. I felt the same way as you and I returned my oak.


----------



## byotch123

Hermès shawl, Burberry coat, midnight PS1:


----------



## pixiejenna

Lazy day with my burgandy ps1


----------



## AuntieMame

Me and my large bronze PS1 yesterday in Free People's dressing room.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Me and my large bronze PS1 yesterday in Free People's dressing room.



LOVE, love, love!!! Such a gorgeous bag, I am in utter awe of Bronze! It looks lovely on you! _Enjoy!!_


----------



## AuntieMame

scoobiesmomma said:


> LOVE, love, love!!! Such a gorgeous bag, I am in utter awe of Bronze! It looks lovely on you! _Enjoy!!_



Thank you! I must say, though I might be biased, I think Bronze is an underrated color. It really is gorgeous! It catches people's eye. I've had many people compliment me on the color alone.


----------



## Micole

AuntieMame said:


> Thank you! I must say, though I might be biased, I think Bronze is an underrated color. It really is gorgeous! It catches people's eye. I've had many people compliment me on the color alone.



I've seen Bronze in real life, and it really is quite stunning. Had I been unable to get a Birch, I absolutely would have gotten Bronze. It's the kind of color you can just stare at for prolonged periods of time! Keep us posted on how it ages, I'm curious about that! Enjoy it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Thank you! I must say, though I might be biased, I think Bronze is an underrated color. It really is gorgeous! It catches people's eye. I've had many people compliment me on the color alone.



I completely agree! Bronze is totally underrated!!!! I absolutely adore it though and plan on getting it in either a large or medium PS1. I just think the color is perfect for this bag and so versatile as well.


----------



## cookiesnomore

Just a thought...why isn't this thread on Sticky? It's a lot easier to find the thread that way. I think all "In Action" thread should be on sticky.

Anyway all PS1 pictures here make me want to get one. So pretty!


----------



## mordant

I love this thread and seeing everyone's PS  It should definitely be a sticky.

Here's some pictures of my saddle SKA from the weekend while running some errands.


----------



## Elliespurse

^*mordant* - Great pics!


----------



## Micole

mordant said:


> I love this thread and seeing everyone's PS  It should definitely be a sticky.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my saddle SKA from the weekend while running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 1713326
> View attachment 1713323



Great pics, great outfit. Love the poncho.


----------



## AuntieMame

mordant said:


> I love this thread and seeing everyone's PS  It should definitely be a sticky.
> 
> Here's some pictures of my saddle SKA from the weekend while running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 1713326
> View attachment 1713323



Bag twins! Looks gorgeous with you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

SKA, bright red..... Just love this color!!!


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> SKA, bright red..... Just love this color!!!



Amaaaazing! Love it! It's SUCH a brilliant color. My mom just got her first PS1 in that color. It's breathtaking in real life.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

A few shots of my *Medium Orchid PS1*.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Couple more as the page wouldn't load with more than two pics....Grrrr!


----------



## AuntieMame

Looks awesome! Such a great color!


----------



## ehemelay

Wow!

Orchid is such a beautiful color and the Medium size looks just right on you.  Enjoy that lovely PS1!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Micole!!!

Scoobie, I loooooooooove your orchid!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

AuntieMame said:


> Looks awesome! Such a great color!





ehemelay said:


> Wow!
> 
> Orchid is such a beautiful color and the Medium size looks just right on you.  Enjoy that lovely PS1!!!


 I was actually quite surprised by the size initially, a little on the small side, but it's really growing on me... Seeing it on also helped as well!



BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Micole!!!
> 
> Scoobie, I loooooooooove your orchid!



Thank you Ladies!!  I just need to treat her (my Vectra came in today) and then I can actually take her for a '_real_' spin!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## drati

It doesn't look small on you scoobie. Looks beautiful.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

drati said:


> It doesn't look small on you scoobie. Looks beautiful.



Thank you *drati*!  I agree that it doesn't 'look' small, just seems small to me I think b/c it's so compartmentalized and not a big open satchel or hobo like I am used to. I do love it though and think the medium is the perfect size as far as looks go! Congrats on your Pouch, looking forward to seeing it! I'd love to have a Pouch as well someday, it looks like the perfect hands free bag when you can carry minimum necessities.


----------



## drati

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you *drati*!  I agree that it doesn't 'look' small, just seems small to me I think b/c it's so compartmentalized and not a big open satchel or hobo like I am used to. I do love it though and think the medium is the perfect size as far as looks go! Congrats on your Pouch, looking forward to seeing it! I'd love to have a Pouch as well someday, it looks like the perfect hands free bag when you can carry minimum necessities.



I agree, the medium has the nicest proportions of all the PS1 bags. It looks a great size and sometimes a smaller bag is nice as you have to cut down what you carry. It looks perfect on you.

I've been looking for a nice small cross body bag for quite a while now and hope the pouch will fit the bill. It's cute in bright colours but I wanted a bag that can be very neutral. Black with black or gunmetal seemed the best and most versatile choice for me.


----------



## Micole

Looks beautiful Scoobie, just beautiful! Not too small. Too perfect!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Came back for another lookie look! *Scoobie*, it is truly fabulous!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Micole said:


> Looks beautiful Scoobie, just beautiful! Not too small. Too perfect!!


 Thank you *Micole*! 



BellaShoes said:


> Came back for another lookie look! *Scoobie*, it is truly fabulous!


 You are too sweet!! Look forward to seeing some of your fab mod pics with your new Kelly Green beauty!!!  I am a sucker for green!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Scoobie! I will swap out my Neon for the Kelly Green today and gets some shots!

Here is a quick one of my large Neon Coral... not really in 'action' but rather being held by me


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Scoobie! I will swap out my Neon for the Kelly Green today and gets some shots!
> 
> Here is a quick one of my large Neon Coral... not really in 'action' but rather being held by me



I always seem to come on here at the right time! That is truly exquisite. Good you got the large. More of that fabulous color to admire!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Micole!

As promised my fabulous Kelly Green, large....
LOVE!!!!

More pics to follow later!


----------



## AuntieMame

Looks amazing! I love bright handbags with a neutral outfit. So perfect!


----------



## demicouture

Scoobies,
adore the orchid!!

Bella,
both the neon coral and kelly green look FAB!! congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

I absolutely LOVE Kelly Green!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

AuntieMame said:
			
		

> Looks amazing! I love bright handbags with a neutral outfit. So perfect!



Thank you! I'm new to Proenza but have purchased a few in the past month, I cannot get enough of their colors!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

demicouture said:
			
		

> Scoobies,
> adore the orchid!!
> 
> Bella,
> both the neon coral and kelly green look FAB!! congrats!



Thank you so much! Demi, your avatar had me hooked at hello


----------



## AuntieMame

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you! I'm new to Proenza but have purchased a few in the past month, I cannot get enough of their colors!!!!



I hear you! I went from no PS to 4! I adore them!


----------



## drati

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Micole!
> 
> As promised my fabulous Kelly Green, large....
> LOVE!!!!
> 
> More pics to follow later!



Love this look, neutral outfit and brightly coloured bag. The green looks great on you Bella.


----------



## BellaShoes

Indeed.... They are highly addictive


----------



## schadenfreude

Loving the kelly green!!!


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> Indeed.... They are highly addictive



That really suits you Bella! I'm so thrilled you found your kelly green. Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

schadenfreude said:


> Loving the kelly green!!!





Micole said:


> That really suits you Bella! I'm so thrilled you found your kelly green. Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!!



Thank you ladies! I really love my new PS's!!!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Love the Kelly Green, *BellaShoes*!!!

Today I'm carrying my LKA - perfect for a holiday weekend; I can easily fit two bottles of wine in there!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!!!! Love your LKA, two bottles of wine for a fab holiday weekend!


----------



## Mediana

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Micole!
> 
> As promised my fabulous Kelly Green, large....
> LOVE!!!!
> 
> More pics to follow later!



Oh, how did I miss this. You got it and you look fabulous with it 
Just the right size I would say.


----------



## AuntieMame

The LKA looks so nice in black!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mediana said:


> Oh, how did I miss this. You got it and you look fabulous with it
> Just the right size I would say.



Thank you sooooo much Mediana! I just love it!


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ Love the Kelly Green, *BellaShoes*!!!
> 
> Today I'm carrying my LKA - perfect for a holiday weekend; I can easily fit two bottles of wine in there!!



Love it! And I love the yellow skirt, it looks fabulous with the black LKA. And I have plenty of experience carrying around bottles of wine in mine, it's made for that!


----------



## BellaShoes

Micole said:


> Love it! And I love the yellow skirt, it looks fabulous with the black LKA. And I have plenty of experience carrying around bottles of wine in mine, it's made for that!


----------



## ehemelay

Micole said:


> Love it! And I love the yellow skirt, it looks fabulous with the black LKA. And I have plenty of experience carrying around bottles of wine in mine, it's made for that!



Thank you!  I used the LKA as a wine tote twice this weekend.  It's as though it was made for that very purpose....


----------



## Divealicious

I wasn't sure before but I decided to keep my PS11 tote  here's us on the train on the way to the office. Feeling so happy with this beauty not even the one hour delay can get me down today


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Divealicious said:


> I wasn't sure before but I decided to keep my PS11 tote  here's us on the train on the way to the office. Feeling so happy with this beauty not even the one hour delay can get me down today
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737210



Gorgeous!!! Never thought much about this style before until I saw it IRL. Stunning!


----------



## Divealicious

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Never thought much about this style before until I saw it IRL. Stunning!



It's true, it's a lot more beautiful IRL than in pictures. I'll probably add a mod pic here later


----------



## Micole

Divealicious said:


> I wasn't sure before but I decided to keep my PS11 tote  here's us on the train on the way to the office. Feeling so happy with this beauty not even the one hour delay can get me down today
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737210



Wow! What an elegant, classy, timeless beauty of a bag. Congratulations!


----------



## AuntieMame

Divealicious said:


> I wasn't sure before but I decided to keep my PS11 tote  here's us on the train on the way to the office. Feeling so happy with this beauty not even the one hour delay can get me down today
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737210



Wow. It really does look so much more gorgeous there than a stock photo!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

BellaShoes said:


> I absolutely LOVE Kelly Green!!!!!



Ahhhh!! Looks amazing *Bella*!! Love your pairing, gorgeous colors and the green is so vibrant and beautiful!!


----------



## kyuis2004

It is a very beautiful bag.  Can you pls show us some model photos 



Divealicious said:


> I wasn't sure before but I decided to keep my PS11 tote  here's us on the train on the way to the office. Feeling so happy with this beauty not even the one hour delay can get me down today
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737210


----------



## BellaShoes

Out to dinner with my husband tonight!
Parker Tunic
Black 7 skinnies
Louboutin Pigalles
PS1 Mustard Pouchette


----------



## BellaShoes

Aqua Tunic
Enza Costa Maxi
Cole Haan Catalina sandals
Large PS1 Neon Coral


----------



## Micole

BellaShoes said:


> Out to dinner with my husband tonight!
> Parker Tunic
> Black 7 skinnies
> Louboutin Pigalles
> PS1 Mustard Pouchette



Amazing lady! What are the shoes?


----------



## BellaShoes

Micole said:
			
		

> Amazing lady! What are the shoes?



Thank you love!!! The shoes are Louboutin Pigalle Plato 120mm in black patent


----------



## drati

Some quick pics with my one and only Proenza Schouler, a black PS1 pouch with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *drati*, I love your PS1 Pouch!!!


----------



## Micole

drati said:


> Some quick pics with my one and only Proenza Schouler, a black PS1 pouch with gunmetal hardware.



Amazing! It looks fabulous, I love it!


----------



## ehemelay

Love it, *drati*!!  You're so tall, the strap length is perfect on you.  Congrats!!


----------



## byotch123

My contribution:




Hermès shawl and cuff, Jil Sander sweater and midnight PS1.


----------



## drati

BellaShoes said:


> Oh *drati*, I love your PS1 Pouch!!!



Thanks Bella. I love your new yellow clutch. The somewhat more toned down, richer yellow is probably more versatile and classic than the neon pochette so good move. 



Micole said:


> Amazing! It looks fabulous, I love it!





ehemelay said:


> Love it, *drati*!!  You're so tall, the strap length is perfect on you.  Congrats!!



Thank you all. I am really happy with this little beauty, such a practical and cool bag. 

*Ehemelay*, the strap is still knotted. Without the knot the strap is way too long. I'm debating whether to remove the knot and punch some extra holes or just leave it as it is.  I don't mind the look of the knot but it can get a little uncomfortable when trying to sit down and lean back while wearing the pouch. And as it's such a small cross body bag I'm likely to be doing that quite often. Not sure yet what to do. Might knot at the top of the strap so knot sits on shoulder but would that look OK?


----------



## drati

byotch123 said:


> My contribution:
> 
> View attachment 1745321
> 
> 
> Hermès shawl and cuff, Jil Sander sweater and midnight PS1.



Very cool look, love it. Is that the large or extra large PS1?


----------



## byotch123

drati said:
			
		

> Very cool look, love it. Is that the large or extra large PS1?



Thanks drati. It's a large.


----------



## schadenfreude

drati said:


> Thanks Bella. I love your new yellow clutch. The somewhat more toned down, richer yellow is probably more versatile and classic than the neon pochette so good move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all. I am really happy with this little beauty, such a practical and cool bag.
> 
> *Ehemelay*, the strap is still knotted. Without the knot the strap is way too long. I'm debating whether to remove the knot and punch some extra holes or just leave it as it is.  I don't mind the look of the knot but it can get a little uncomfortable when trying to sit down and lean back while wearing the pouch. And as it's such a small cross body bag I'm likely to be doing that quite often. Not sure yet what to do. Might knot at the top of the strap so knot sits on shoulder but would that look OK?



For what it's worth... I also did not care for the knot, it was uncomfortable, although it was necessary because of the length of the strap. I punched a few extra holes in the strap, but then that free end was way too long. My solution was to knot the excess. That way you still have the look but none of the annoyance, AND the shorter strap.


----------



## drati

schadenfreude said:


> For what it's worth... I also did not care for the knot, it was uncomfortable, although it was necessary because of the length of the strap. I punched a few extra holes in the strap, but then that free end was way too long. My solution was to knot the excess. That way you still have the look but none of the annoyance, AND the shorter strap.



That's a really cool idea. Looks great and is much gentler on the strap too! I may do this too. I love the neon pouch on you, such a great pop. How many extra holes did you punch? I'm guessing it'll take a few to bring it up to the right legnth.


----------



## schadenfreude

drati said:
			
		

> That's a really cool idea. Looks great and is much gentler on the strap too! I may do this too. I love the neon pouch on you, such a great pop. How many extra holes did you punch? I'm guessing it'll take a few to bring it up to the right legnth.



Thanks! I think it needed three or four extra holes to get it short enough for me (5'5").


----------



## fshnonmymind

It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Just *L-O-V-E* this on you drati!  Really soooooooooooooo *SO* cute!  




drati said:


> Some quick pics with my one and only Proenza Schouler, a black PS1 pouch with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh my Lou, so many beautiful mod shots here!  *fshonmind*, *schadenfreude*, *byotch*, *bellashoes*!  You all are look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

fshnonmymind said:


> It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:


Girlie, I remember you from the RM forum!! I still pop in there, but I haven't lusted over any RMs in a while. I have one PS as well that I treat like a little baby!! 

LOVE your tote! You are ROCKIN' it in that green dress too! You look hot!


----------



## ehemelay

drati said:


> Thanks Bella. I love your new yellow clutch. The somewhat more toned down, richer yellow is probably more versatile and classic than the neon pochette so good move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all. I am really happy with this little beauty, such a practical and cool bag.
> 
> *Ehemelay*, the strap is still knotted. Without the knot the strap is way too long. I'm debating whether to remove the knot and punch some extra holes or just leave it as it is.  I don't mind the look of the knot but it can get a little uncomfortable when trying to sit down and lean back while wearing the pouch. And as it's such a small cross body bag I'm likely to be doing that quite often. Not sure yet what to do. Might knot at the top of the strap so knot sits on shoulder but would that look OK?



I think it would look fine with the knot on top, but I know that personally I would never be able to duplicate that "perfect" knot with my own strap!  I like the idea of punching a few extra holes.  It shouldn't diminish the value of the bag, and then you have less concern about premature wear for that portion of the strap (I unknotted most of my PS straps right away and you can still kind of see where the knot was originally because there is a slight crimp in the leather and the seal is a bit stressed - no big deal, but I think it's more noticeable than extra holes).


----------



## ehemelay

fshnonmymind said:


> It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:



Love your blanket Keepall!  The colors are fabulous.  I have a Mochila wallet that I use daily and it has really held up well, just as good as the "luxe" leather and probably better than PS suede.  You will get a ton of use from this!


----------



## AuntieMame

fshnonmymind said:


> It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:



It looks amazing!!!


----------



## missmoz

fshnonmymind said:


> It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:



lovely bag.  I also love your shoes... what are they?


----------



## drati

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just *L-O-V-E* this on you drati!  Really soooooooooooooo *SO* cute!



Thank you. It's such a practical little bag, I love it.



ehemelay said:


> I think it would look fine with the knot on top, but I know that personally I would never be able to duplicate that "perfect" knot with my own strap!  I like the idea of punching a few extra holes.  It shouldn't diminish the value of the bag, and then you have less concern about premature wear for that portion of the strap (I unknotted most of my PS straps right away and you can still kind of see where the knot was originally because there is a slight crimp in the leather and the seal is a bit stressed - no big deal, but I think it's more noticeable than extra holes).



You're making me feel better about punching holes. Thank you! I'm not too worried about the extra holes as I plan on keeping this cutie for a long time. I love how Schadenfreude knotted the extra bit of strap. There's really nowhere for it to go otherwise, this is a cute solution.


----------



## schadenfreude

Drati, I don't worry about punching holes at all (obviously). In the grand scheme, it's such a minor modification... If you didn't mention it, most people probably wouldn't even notice. I figure if I'm that worried about resale value... I probably should just unload the item right away, because it's not a keeper. (but this is coming from the girl that merrily punched holes in Hermes belts without batting an eye!)


----------



## drati

schadenfreude said:


> Drati, I don't worry about punching holes at all (obviously). In the grand scheme, it's such a minor modification... If you didn't mention it, most people probably wouldn't even notice. I figure if I'm that worried about resale value... I probably should just unload the item right away, because it's not a keeper. (but this is coming from the girl that merrily punched holes in Hermes belts without batting an eye!)



You're absolutely right of course. I bought the bag to use and enjoy and usually don't consider resale either. I did the punching earlier today. Took a lot more than just 3 or 4 holes though. Photos to follow ...


----------



## AuntieMame

drati said:
			
		

> You're absolutely right of course. I bought the bag to use and enjoy and usually don't consider resale either. I did the punching earlier today. Took a lot more than just 3 or 4 holes though. Photos to follow ...



What sort of hole puncher are you all using? I have a bag I'd like to try this on, but I'm clueless about it!


----------



## drati

AuntieMame said:


> What sort of hole puncher are you all using? I have a bag I'd like to try this on, but I'm clueless about it!



Mine is somewhat similar to this one. They are useful as you can adjust the size of the hole you're punching.


----------



## schadenfreude

drati said:
			
		

> Mine is somewhat similar to this one. They are useful as you can adjust the size of the hole you're punching.



That's like the one I have. I ordered mine from amazon, but they have them at large craft stores like Hobby Lobby.


----------



## fshnonmymind

missmoz said:


> lovely bag. I also love your shoes... what are they?


 
Hi! My sandals are from LOFT, but I got them last year.


----------



## fshnonmymind

ehemelay said:


> Love your blanket Keepall!  The colors are fabulous.  I have a Mochila wallet that I use daily and it has really held up well, just as good as the "luxe" leather and probably better than PS suede.  You will get a ton of use from this!


Oh, your comment made me so excited to get wear out of this bag. As exciting as the colors are in the PS collection, there is something about the prints they come out with that I love and this one has been a favorite for awhile.


----------



## fshnonmymind

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Girlie, I remember you from the RM forum!! I still pop in there, but I haven't lusted over any RMs in a while. I have one PS as well that I treat like a little baby!!
> 
> LOVE your tote! You are ROCKIN' it in that green dress too! You look hot!


Thanks so much Courtney!  I've been MIA from the RM forum too. RM will always have a special place in my heart, but I'm trying to diversify my collection a bit. Unfortunately, I've moved on to bags that will drain my wallet even faster, lol.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

fshnonmymind said:


> Thanks so much Courtney!  I've been MIA from the RM forum too. RM will always have a special place in my heart, but I'm trying to diversify my collection a bit. Unfortunately, I've moved on to bags that will drain my wallet even faster, lol.


Girl, I hear ya about the wallet situation!!  I felt the same way; I looked in my closet and realized that all I had was RM and sometimes multiples of the same bag. Since then I've sold off a lot and bought a Celine and my precious PS. Anyway, congrats on your gorgeous bag!!


----------



## drati

I copied Schadenfreude's idea and removed the knot in my ps1 pouch strap, punched a few extra holes and then knotted the long strap end. I love how the knot in the strap actually mirrors the knots in the little zipper pulls. Thanks for the idea Schadenfreude!


----------



## drati

And here a modeling picture with the newly modified strap. 






Usually I'd wear the bag as above, with the buckle and knot on the back, but I wanted to share what the strap looks like so wore it to the other side to take some pictures:


----------



## kiwishopper

Hey *D* it's nice to see you her! I must say the Bal jacket and the PS are like match made in heaven! 



drati said:


> And here a modeling picture with the newly modified strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I'd wear the bag as above, with the buckle and knot on the back, but I wanted to share what the strap looks like so wore it to the other side to take some pictures:


----------



## ehemelay

drati said:


> And here a modeling picture with the newly modified strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually I'd wear the bag as above, with the buckle and knot on the back, but I wanted to share what the strap looks like so wore it to the other side to take some pictures:



It looks amazing!  Now you've got me thinking that I need a Black/Black PS1 to wear with my Khaki jacket... it looks so cool with the black zippers.  

Sigh.  I was just thinking to myself, proudly, that I am content for the next few months!


----------



## drati

kiwishopper said:


> Hey *D* it's nice to see you her! I must say the Bal jacket and the PS are like match made in heaven!



Thanks kiwi. My first non Bal bag in 5 years! I was definitely missing a small cross body bag and am very happy with this. Love the leather too, it's very beautiful. 



ehemelay said:


> It looks amazing!  Now you've got me thinking that I need a Black/Black PS1 to wear with my Khaki jacket... it looks so cool with the black zippers.
> 
> Sigh.  I was just thinking to myself, proudly, that I am content for the next few months!



The two really go well together. I think the black with gunmetal or black hardware will go with anything, it's so neutral. Your black keep all would look great with your khaki, no?


----------



## schadenfreude

Looks great Drati! The leather looks lovely... PS leather is so smooth, thick, and pillowy compared to Bal.


----------



## ehemelay

drati said:


> The two really go well together. I think the black with gunmetal or black hardware will go with anything, it's so neutral. Your black keep all would look great with your khaki, no?




I can definitely fit the LKA over my shoulder when wearing the Khaki moto.  And I like how the Pandora looks with it, too.

But a Medium PS1 would be perfection!


----------



## kyuis2004

Taking my burgundy ska to work today. The pix is taken under day light. Color is darker in real life.


----------



## listiarini

*^ Kyuis2004* Love love love the color!!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*drati*, love it on you!!!


----------



## drati

pinkboudoir said:


> *drati*, love it on you!!!



Thanks pinkboudoir. Nice to see you here too.


----------



## sheanabelle

out and about on a hot nyc day last week with large ps1 in smoke...


----------



## soleilbrun

fshnonmymind said:


> It's hard to believe that I can now join this forum, but after spying, buying and cringing at spending by far the most money I ever have on a purse, I'm taking my new baby out for a spin:


 
You look fantastic! Congrats on your new bag


----------



## sheanabelle

schadenfreude said:


> For what it's worth... I also did not care for the knot, it was uncomfortable, although it was necessary because of the length of the strap. I punched a few extra holes in the strap, but then that free end was way too long. My solution was to knot the excess. That way you still have the look but none of the annoyance, AND the shorter strap.



looks so good!


----------



## ehemelay

It is so oppressively hot in the midwest this weekend... I had to stock my LKA with water and other provisions just to leave the house!

I love my PS1s, but I have never got more use out of a single bag than the LKA.  It can do anything.


----------



## fashionvice

ehemelay said:


> It is so oppressively hot in the midwest this weekend... I had to stock my LKA with water and other provisions just to leave the house!
> 
> I love my PS1s, but I have never got more use out of a single bag than the LKA.  It can do anything.



Love the outfit and how the bag works perfectly!


----------



## Micole

ehemelay said:


> It is so oppressively hot in the midwest this weekend... I had to stock my LKA with water and other provisions just to leave the house!
> 
> I love my PS1s, but I have never got more use out of a single bag than the LKA.  It can do anything.



Love the outfit, as always! What a great statement piece around the neck, so perfect with a white tee! The KA looks amazing.


----------



## AuntieMame

Off to New York over night. First outing of my new black LKA. I LOVE IT! Perfect size for a change of clothes, sleepwear and my makeup bag.


----------



## ehemelay

fashionvice said:


> Love the outfit and how the bag works perfectly!





Micole said:


> Love the outfit, as always! What a great statement piece around the neck, so perfect with a white tee! The KA looks amazing.



Thanks ladies!  I just love my LKA.

*AuntieMame*, let us know how the LKA worked out for your trip to NYC!!  It looks great on you.


----------



## Divealicious

Here's my PS11 tote in action, on my way to the office on a sunny day!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Divealicious said:


> Here's my PS11 tote in action, on my way to the office on a sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 1777488


 
I love it! And your outfit is great!
I really have to complement you, it's not at all normal in The Netherlands to make something of your work attire.


----------



## Micole

Divealicious said:


> Here's my PS11 tote in action, on my way to the office on a sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 1777488



Wow! What a stunner of a bag. So sleek and chic. I love it because it's different, yet timeless. Love the shoes too lady! Enjoy the day.. It will be hard not to!


----------



## Divealicious

Mulberry_Love said:


> I love it! And your outfit is great!
> I really have to complement you, it's not at all normal in The Netherlands to make something of your work attire.



thank you  you're right, I think some people think I'm a show off for dressing like this for the office... but I don't care too much, I dress me for me 



Micole said:


> Wow! What a stunner of a bag. So sleek and chic. I  love it because it's different, yet timeless. Love the shoes too lady!  Enjoy the day.. It will be hard not to!



Thanks  I try to buy bags that are timeless, it makes it easier to justify the spending haha!


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Divealicious said:


> thank you  you're right, I think some people think I'm a show off for dressing like this for the office... but I don't care too much, I dress me for me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  I try to buy bags that are timeless, it makes it easier to justify the spending haha!



I know what you mean! At first my colleagues would ask me if I was dressed for a party. Really??!
Now there are many more women that started to dress up as well. Yay!


----------



## angelastoel

love all the inspiration and I can finally post my look with my very first PS1:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*WOW!!! *_ Stunning bag, and I love your entire ensemble! The jacket and bag look like they were made for each other! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures. 



angelastoel said:


> love all the inspiration and I can finally post my look with my very first PS1:


----------



## Micole

angelastoel said:


> love all the inspiration and I can finally post my look with my very first PS1:



Stunning lady! Just stunning.


----------



## Divealicious

angelastoel said:
			
		

> love all the inspiration and I can finally post my look with my very first PS1:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html



Stunning! Love the color!


----------



## alopes

angelastoel said:
			
		

> love all the inspiration and I can finally post my look with my very first PS1:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-mucho-gusto-loves-proenza.html



Gaah! I love it!


----------



## angelastoel

thanks everybody for all the sweet comments, I really appreciate it.
Today all the attention went to the bag and kept everything else simple, I would love to see more outfits with PS bags (I am considering a small bottle green PS 11)


----------



## inherforties

^ Gorgeous! Is it a medium?


----------



## ehemelay

Still love my Medium Tobacco suede PS1!!


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

what colour is it? its GORGEOUS!



angelastoel said:


> thanks everybody for all the sweet comments, I really appreciate it.
> Today all the attention went to the bag and kept everything else simple, I would love to see more outfits with PS bags (I am considering a small bottle green PS 11)
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html


----------



## fashionvice

ehemelay said:


> Still love my Medium Tobacco suede PS1!!



Love the airy scarf with the suede bag! I really think I need a suede PS1. 

I hope we get more outfit inspiration pics on this thread.


----------



## ehemelay

fashionvice said:


> Love the airy scarf with the suede bag! I really think I need a suede PS1.
> 
> I hope we get more outfit inspiration pics on this thread.



Thank you!  PS suede is very durable, and it's not _that_ much heavier than the luxe leather.  Maybe a few ounces difference for a Medium.

I saw a chocolate brown suede in person once... it was absolutely beautiful!  (And fewer worries about denim transfer, stains, etc.)


----------



## Yeva

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Still love my Medium Tobacco suede PS1!!



Lovely! Love your scarf!


----------



## angelastoel

vanillaskiesxx said:


> what colour is it? its GORGEOUS!



thanks! it is this one: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/ps1-medium-suede-tote-153785.html
They call it magenta suede. The pink color is as you can see in my pictures even deeper than on the mytheresa pics.

Best, Angela


----------



## sarahoo

I packed for a two day trip in my large smoke .  Might have overdone it just a lil bit.

also ignore my dumb face, I was concentrating on taking the photo with the phone upside down, haha.


----------



## turniptopia

sarahoo said:
			
		

> I packed for a two day trip in my large smoke .  Might have overdone it just a lil bit.



wow, that's amazing to fit 2-day trip into a large... i wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## ehemelay

Wore my Large Smoke PS1 (S/S '10) for a long day of shopping... love that it fits all my essentials plus iPad and practically looks empty!

This was my first Proenza bag and is probably my favorite, even though I only get a chance to wear it every few weeks or so.


----------



## ehemelay

sarahoo said:


> I packed for a two day trip in my large smoke .  Might have overdone it just a lil bit.
> 
> also ignore my dumb face, I was concentrating on taking the photo with the phone upside down, haha.



It has more capacity than it looks!!


----------



## SinMoRoSiTa

boarbb said:


>


  Hi boarbb, love how you carry the SKA.  I'm so keen to get one in smoky color.


----------



## jsc6




----------



## bangkokbaby

My outfit with my hot pink ps1... Lighting is bad but the bright colors really popped with outfit!!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*PS11 Tote in Saddle*


----------



## inherforties

bangkokbaby said:


> My outfit with my hot pink ps1... Lighting is bad but the bright colors really popped with outfit!!



Love the hot pink! Looks awesome with that outfit.



scoobiesmomma said:


> *PS11 Tote in Saddle*



So pretty! I think Saddle is PS's best color and it looks so great on that shape.


----------



## bangkokbaby

inherforties said:


> Love the hot pink! Looks awesome with that outfit.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Yeva

scoobiesmomma said:


> *PS11 Tote in Saddle*


The tote really looks great on you especially with a white dress!!



ehemelay said:


> Wore my Large Smoke PS1 (S/S '10) for a long day of shopping... love that it fits all my essentials plus iPad and practically looks empty!
> 
> This was my first Proenza bag and is probably my favorite, even though I only get a chance to wear it every few weeks or so.


You wear your PS1 very well! I love your wedges!



sarahoo said:


> I packed for a two day trip in my large smoke .  Might have overdone it just a lil bit.
> 
> also ignore my dumb face, I was concentrating on taking the photo with the phone upside down, haha.


I think you look really cool!



jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1823076


You're one stylish lady! Love your whole ensemble, especially your jacket!


----------



## inherforties

My suede bright green PS1 pochette. It's such a gorgeous color and so easy to carry.


----------



## sheanabelle

inherforties said:


> My suede bright green PS1 pochette. It's such a gorgeous color and so easy to carry.



love it! and your blog is so cute!


----------



## inherforties

sheanabelle said:


> love it! and your blog is so cute!



Thanks x2!


----------



## boarbb

SinMoRoSiTa said:


> Hi boarbb, love how you carry the SKA.  I'm so keen to get one in smoky color.


Thanks


----------



## Lvgirl71

angelastoel said:
			
		

> thanks everybody for all the sweet comments, I really appreciate it.
> Today all the attention went to the bag and kept everything else simple, I would love to see more outfits with PS bags (I am considering a small bottle green PS 11)
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html



What size and color is your bag? Tia


----------



## Lvgirl71

My new PS1medium in Saddle, love it, goes with Everything!!


----------



## fashionvice

Lvgirl71 said:


> My new PS1medium in Saddle, love it, goes with Everything!!



Congrats! It does go with everything.


----------



## angelastoel

Lvgirl71 said:


> What size and color is your bag? Tia



This is the pink suede medium bag (but I am not very tall 1.62m so purses often look a bit bigger on me)

today wore him out again:


----------



## Uromastyx

angelastoel said:


> This is the pink suede medium bag (but I am not very tall 1.62m so purses often look a bit bigger on me)



Girl! You look like a model! Haha i love that the pink suede fits so perfectly with even pastel colors!


----------



## turniptopia

this is me wearing my medium Mustard, in a fitting room. the bag is FULL, with a camera, sketchbook and two jackets in it. but i still love the slouch


----------



## Nanaz

angelastoel said:


> This is the pink suede medium bag (but I am not very tall 1.62m so purses often look a bit bigger on me)
> 
> today wore him out again:



You look amazing.


----------



## Nanaz

turniptopia said:


> this is me wearing my medium Mustard, in a fitting room. the bag is FULL, with a camera, sketchbook and two jackets in it. but i still love the slouch



Like the Mustard on you. I might try this color too.


----------



## inherforties

turniptopia said:


> this is me wearing my medium Mustard, in a fitting room. the bag is FULL, with a camera, sketchbook and two jackets in it. but i still love the slouch



Looks great! Love those shoes!!!


----------



## ehemelay

turniptopia said:


> this is me wearing my medium Mustard, in a fitting room. the bag is FULL, with a camera, sketchbook and two jackets in it. but i still love the slouch



Gorgeous!  The PS1 is just so functional.  Yours looks beautiful while FULL!


----------



## turniptopia

Nanaz said:


> Like the Mustard on you. I might try this color too.



thank you. i think mustard is a bright and versatile color... beware of color transfer though. 



inherforties said:


> Looks great! Love those shoes!!!



thank you! the shoes are Clarks 



ehemelay said:


> Gorgeous!  The PS1 is just so functional.  Yours looks beautiful while FULL!



thank you! yes, that's exactly what i love about PS1. it's functional and cool at the same time :greengrin:


----------



## Cshotcoco

Love the PS 2 next bag on my Wish List


----------



## kelpsong

ehemelay said:


> I struggle with wearing anything cross-body because I can't get past the way the strap tends to bisect my bustline.



i have the same problem! but i love wearing a bag crossbody style. i feel so much stabiler and it also keeps my hands free. i usually just wait til coat/jacket season hits so there's a thicker fabric between my bustline and the bag.


----------



## Jayne1

kelpsong said:


> i have the same problem! but i love wearing a bag crossbody style. i feel so much stabiler and it also keeps my hands free. i usually just wait til coat/jacket season hits so there's a thicker fabric between my bustline and the bag.


That's what I'm doing -- waiting for coat season so I don't get that weird bust thing going.


----------



## eedewhog

drati said:


> Some quick pics with my one and only Proenza Schouler, a black PS1 pouch with gunmetal hardware.



Hi Drati, i plan to get PS pouch, however just wonder how much can it fit in? will it be to small? thanks


----------



## drati

eedewhog said:


> Hi Drati, i plan to get PS pouch, however just wonder how much can it fit in? will it be to small? thanks



It's small but quite deep so can fit a bit. I'm sure somewhere around here there are some comparison shots. 

I find it perfect for going out, it can fit wallet, phone, keys etc, a scarf and the other day I fitted a compact umbrella in it as well. For day it's a little small unless you only carry bare essentials. I love using it for traveling as it can hold my valuables close to me with everything else stuffed into a bigger bag. 

So I guess it depends on what you wish to use it for. It's quite roomy but the small shape restricts what you can fit, obviously. Measurements are online, if you're not sure of the actual dimensions.


----------



## Chrissie82

Ps1 Lemon medium


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Such a lovely color!  It's just shy of neon, but so much more neutral.  I think you will be able to wear this one all year round.

Congrats!


----------



## Chrissie82

Thank you!!
Yes, I was thinking the same, in most lights its not much neon, but light green/ lime! Love it!


----------



## drati

Chrissie82 said:


> View attachment 1870651
> 
> 
> Ps1 Lemon medium



It looks very lovely on you. Such a nice pop and it goes with so much. How are you finding the size?


----------



## turniptopia

Chrissie82 said:
			
		

> Ps1 Lemon medium



it looks so good on you! the size is perfect... and the color matches your iphone case


----------



## Chrissie82

Thank you ladies!
Yes It matches my iphone lol! I have a weakness for those colors!
I think the size is perfect. Love how the bag looks larger with handheld because of the slouch.
Normally I carry: sunglasses, iphone, agenda pm, keypouch, make up case, long wallet and it fits more! The extra pockets are handy! For me the size is perfect, even though I am plus size


----------



## brandonjeon

my 1 month old baby  the length of it actually stretched and is at a great level now! loving it more day by day


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  The black w/silver hardware looks great on you!!


----------



## ehemelay

Wore my Medium Tobacco PS1 today.  I've had this one for about a year and a half, and the suede is still in great condition.  Love this bag!


----------



## Jayne1

ehemelay said:


> Wore my Medium Tobacco PS1 today.  I've had this one for about a year and a half, and the suede is still in great condition.  Love this bag!


I love the way yours looks. Is it fairly empty?

My XL always looks so roundish and stuffed.


----------



## ehemelay

Jayne1 said:


> I love the way yours looks. Is it fairly empty?
> 
> My XL always looks so roundish and stuffed.



Gosh, no!  It was pretty full today - two wallets, two phones, two coin purses and sunglasses.

Is your XL suede or the luxe leather?  I used to have an XL and also two Large PS1s - none of them were suede, and I found that although they maintained a structured look, they definitely softened up and started to have that round look (at least, I think I know what you mean!).

The suede bags are heavier and I also think that, because mine is a Medium size and usually completely full, the weight is distributed evenly throughout the bag so no one section or piece of leather has the chance to "stretch" out.

The base of my LKA, though, is definitely looking more soft.  Even when I carry almost nothing in it.


----------



## Jayne1

ehemelay said:


> Gosh, no!  It was pretty full today - two wallets, two phones, two coin purses and sunglasses.
> 
> Is your XL suede or the luxe leather?  I used to have an XL and also two Large PS1s - none of them were suede, and I found that although they maintained a structured look, they definitely softened up and started to have that round look (at least, I think I know what you mean!).
> 
> The suede bags are heavier and I also think that, because mine is a Medium size and usually completely full, the weight is distributed evenly throughout the bag so no one section or piece of leather has the chance to "stretch" out.
> 
> The base of my LKA, though, is definitely looking more soft.  Even when I carry almost nothing in it.


Mine is leather and I try to put things inside, just so, in order to keep it looking like a firmer rectangle.  So everything gets lined up side by side and not in front of the other, which pushes out and makes the bag look like a ball.

I like a soft looking rectangle, but I definitely want to see that rectangle shape, which I can easily lose.


----------



## fashionvice

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Wore my Medium Tobacco PS1 today.  I've had this one for about a year and a half, and the suede is still in great condition.  Love this bag!



Love the suede! Good to know that it wears well.


----------



## fshnonmymind

This Keep All is my one and only PS baby (hopefully it can get a sibling next year). Taking it out for some action today:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic!


----------



## Yeva

fshnonmymind said:


> This Keep All is my one and only PS baby (hopefully it can get a sibling next year). Taking it out for some action today:



You look great!

On another note, we need more action pics and traffic here!


----------



## Jayne1

fshnonmymind said:


> This Keep All is my one and only PS baby (hopefully it can get a sibling next year). Taking it out for some action today:


It looks wonderful with what you are wearing!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My mustard ska


----------



## ehemelay

yoyotomatoe said:


> My mustard ska



Mustard is such a pretty color!  And one of those that will work for every season .


----------



## turniptopia

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> My mustard ska



yay, it has arrived! beautiful! i think mustard is very versatile. i'm still wearing my ps1 everyday since the day i got it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ehemelay said:


> Mustard is such a pretty color!  And one of those that will work for every season .





turniptopia said:


> yay, it has arrived! beautiful! i think mustard is very versatile. i'm still wearing my ps1 everyday since the day i got it.



Thanks ladies! I agree...the colour is such a great neutral. I'm more then pleased!


----------



## drati

large black PS1


----------



## tatertot

drati said:


> large black PS1




Gorgeous!! It looks great on you and I love your ring also


----------



## drati

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous!! It looks great on you and I love your ring also



Thank you.


----------



## klarased

My new Ps1 medium in moss suede! Love it! It's my firs ever designer bag and I can't stop looking at it. 

For reference on the strap length I'm 5.8" and would actually prefer a bit longer to allow for a comfortable crossbody...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

klarased said:


> My new Ps1 medium in moss suede! Love it! It's my firs ever designer bag and I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> For reference on the strap length I'm 5.8" and would actually prefer a bit longer to allow for a comfortable crossbody...


Gorgeous congrats on your first designer item...great choice!


----------



## alyra

Gorgeous color. I don't think I've seen another one here. Congrats!


----------



## starrygirl

In Korea~
Medium black ps1



In harrods
Large smoke ps1


----------



## drati

^^^ Nice starrygirl. Both look great on you. Is the strap of your black medium in your picture knotted?


----------



## starrygirl

drati said:


> ^^^ Nice starrygirl. Both look great on you. Is the strap of your black medium in your picture knotted?



yes the black is knotted~!


----------



## spiredem

Ps1 pouchette in orchid w rag & bone pants and  weird angle distortion making my already long torso look freakishly long (5'10") lol


----------



## yoyotomatoe

spiredem said:


> Ps1 pouchette in orchid w rag & bone pants and  weird angle distortion making my already long torso look freakishly long (5'10") lol
> 
> View attachment 1958154



Love the outfit and the mod shot. Really helped me to reference the size of the pouchette. It is lovely!


----------



## drati

spiredem said:


> Ps1 pouchette in orchid w rag & bone pants and  weird angle distortion making my already long torso look freakishly long (5'10") lol
> 
> View attachment 1958154



Lovely picture. The pochette looks great on you and your torso looks fine.


----------



## tamadi

Medium PS1 in military, matching with Essex Velvet Jacket from Rugby Ralph Lauren. 
The look was inspired by vintage old-school/heritage classic private school kids in New England.


----------



## Jenlou

Mini PS11 in black.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

tamadi said:


> Medium PS1 in military, matching with Essex Velvet Jacket from Rugby Ralph Lauren.
> The look was inspired by vintage old-school/heritage classic private school kids in New England.



Great look!!! Love it all together!


----------



## Manolos21

I was walking outside to grab some lunch, and I saw the reflection in building sign, so I snapped a couple pics! This is my one and only PS bag, a medium PS1 in teal.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks great, love this color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Manolos21 said:


> I was walking outside to grab some lunch, and I saw the reflection in building sign, so I snapped a couple pics! This is my one and only PS bag, a medium PS1 in teal.



Love this colour too! And your boots. Where are they from?


----------



## Manolos21

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love this colour too! And your boots. Where are they from?



Thank you! The boots are Miz Mooz, and I think I got them from Nordstroms... it was back in early 2011 that I bought them!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

This thread is one of the main reasons I got my PS1 (of course I've been avoiding the quality issue thread because that would steer me far away from any PS bags...).  Here's my midnight love in action


----------



## drati

mello_yello_jen said:


> This thread is one of the main reasons I got my PS1 (of course I've been avoiding the quality issue thread because that would steer me far away from any PS bags...).  Here's my midnight love in action



Looks great on you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> This thread is one of the main reasons I got my PS1 (of course I've been avoiding the quality issue thread because that would steer me far away from any PS bags...).  Here's my midnight love in action



Looks great on you and love your outfit!


----------



## Jayne1

mello_yello_jen said:


> This thread is one of the main reasons I got my PS1 (of course I've been avoiding the quality issue thread because that would steer me far away from any PS bags...).  Here's my midnight love in action


I love that bag!!


----------



## sheanabelle

i can't remember if i ever posted this...smoke large and I in Paris. unfortunately the strap broke as I landed at the airport but it still got me through the trip...


----------



## sheanabelle

mello_yello_jen said:


> This thread is one of the main reasons I got my PS1 (of course I've been avoiding the quality issue thread because that would steer me far away from any PS bags...).  Here's my midnight love in action


you look awesome!!


----------



## Jayne1

sheanabelle said:


> i can't remember if i ever posted this...smoke large and I in Paris.* unfortunately the strap broke as I landed at the airport but it still got me through the trip...*


Which strap? Was it sudden or could you see there was vulnerability?

And did you get it fixed and how?

Every time I'm ready to pull the trigger on a 2nd bag, I read some horror story.


----------



## sheanabelle

Jayne1 said:


> Which strap? Was it sudden or could you see there was vulnerability?
> 
> And did you get it fixed and how?
> 
> Every time I'm ready to pull the trigger on a 2nd bag, I read some horror story.



The main long strap. The metal piece broke. it just came apart...completely caught me by surprise. It's not like it was even heavier than usual. I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt, and as I purchased from ****** I am outta luck. I've taken it to two shoe repair places but no one can help. It's like it needs to be soldered together. It would be easy if PS would just replace the stupid thing. It was my favorite bag and I used it over all 20 of my others exclusively until this happened. I miss her! lemme see if I can get a pic. If anyone has any ideas on fixing it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...let me know!


----------



## Jayne1

sheanabelle said:


> The main long strap. The metal piece broke. it just came apart...completely caught me by surprise. It's not like it was even heavier than usual. I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt, and as I purchased from ****** I am outta luck. I've taken it to two shoe repair places but no one can help. It's like it needs to be soldered together. It would be easy if PS would just replace the stupid thing. It was my favorite bag and I used it over all 20 of my others exclusively until this happened. I miss her! lemme see if I can get a pic. If anyone has any ideas on fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...let me know!


Heartbreaking.  I love these bags, but I'm afraid of things like this...

I actually put my midnight PS1 away for a while so I don't have to sorry about what might happen...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sheanabelle said:


> The main long strap. The metal piece broke. it just came apart...completely caught me by surprise. It's not like it was even heavier than usual. I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt, and as I purchased from ****** I am outta luck. I've taken it to two shoe repair places but no one can help. It's like it needs to be soldered together. It would be easy if PS would just replace the stupid thing. It was my favorite bag and I used it over all 20 of my others exclusively until this happened. I miss her! lemme see if I can get a pic. If anyone has any ideas on fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...let me know!



Oh that is terrible!! I was just reading up on the loose screws and think ok I can tighten the screws and problem solved..let's get my first PS1. Then I see your strap! That's not even Preventable or fixable! PS needs to fix their policies! I'm sorry about your bag!


----------



## drati

sheanabelle said:


> i can't remember if i ever posted this...smoke large and I in Paris. unfortunately the strap broke as I landed at the airport but it still got me through the trip...



Love this picture, looks gorgeous.


----------



## drati

sheanabelle said:


> The main long strap. The metal piece broke. it just came apart...completely caught me by surprise. It's not like it was even heavier than usual. I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt, and as I purchased from ****** I am outta luck. I've taken it to two shoe repair places but no one can help. It's like it needs to be soldered together. It would be easy if PS would just replace the stupid thing. It was my favorite bag and I used it over all 20 of my others exclusively until this happened. I miss her! lemme see if I can get a pic. If anyone has any ideas on fixing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...let me know!



About your strap, how about replacing the broken piece with a brass clasp that is similar in style? A leather repair person would be able to undo the rivet on the strap, slot the new clasp in and put another brass rivet in to secure it. I know it won't be exactly the same but at least you'll be able to use your bag again. How annoying this happened -- especially during a trip. 

Alternatively see if ****** can get you a replacement part and then take it to a cobbler to be attached to strap. 

Please keep us updated. Are you still using your military one?


----------



## mf19

sheanabelle said:


> The main long strap. The metal piece broke. it just came apart...completely caught me by surprise. It's not like it was even heavier than usual. I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt, and as I purchased from ****** I am outta luck. I've taken it to two shoe repair places but no one can help. It's like it needs to be soldered together. It would be easy if PS would just replace the stupid thing. It was my favorite bag and I used it over all 20 of my others exclusively until this happened. I miss her! lemme see if I can get a pic. If anyone has any ideas on fixing it...let me know!



This is so worrying for an expensive handbag! Definitely going to be babying mine x1000 when it arrives.

Probably a really dumb idea but maybe hot glue for the time being. I think you're right, long term it needs to be soldered... Maybe take it to your local hardware store for suggestions of places to go.

I am going to try making a separate strap from matching metal chain... Which may be an option for you too. I also like this idea because I'm going to make it feasible to double it up (even length) for a shoulder bag, undone for messenger, and just a tight double up to have a shortened shoulder bag.


----------



## sheanabelle

drati said:


> About your strap, how about replacing the broken piece with a brass clasp that is similar in style? *A leather repair person would be able to undo the rivet on the strap, slot the new clasp in and put another brass rivet in to secure it.* I know it won't be exactly the same but at least you'll be able to use your bag again. How annoying this happened -- especially during a trip.
> 
> Alternatively see if ****** can get you a replacement part and then take it to a cobbler to be attached to strap.
> 
> Please keep us updated. Are you still using your military one?



I'm going to def look into this, Im fine with it being different looking, I just want a useable bag! I asked HG for a replacement, it's $100 for a new strap. 
Yes, it was terrible timing. I'd been up for 22 hours, was about to go through customs...and boom...straight to the ground. 
I do love my military!! for some reason I've been using my AW rocco duffel a lot lately, I think I'm secretly afraid of ruining my PS's.


----------



## Jayne1

sheanabelle said:


> I'm going to def look into this, Im fine with it being different looking, I just want a useable bag! I asked HG for a replacement, it's $100 for a new strap.
> Yes, it was terrible timing. I'd been up for 22 hours, was about to go through customs...and boom...straight to the ground.
> I do love my military!! for some reason I've been using my AW rocco duffel a lot lately,* I think I'm secretly afraid of ruining my PS's.*


I have never said this about any bag -- but I think I'm afraid of it breaking too.  I can't imagine how we can ruin it just by using it -- but I am afraid of what can happen when I do... so I put it away.


----------



## drati

sheanabelle said:


> I'm going to def look into this, Im fine with it being different looking, I just want a useable bag! I asked HG for a replacement, it's $100 for a new strap.
> Yes, it was terrible timing. I'd been up for 22 hours, was about to go through customs...and boom...straight to the ground.
> I do love my military!! for some reason I've been using my AW rocco duffel a lot lately, I think I'm secretly afraid of ruining my PS's.



Oh boy, strap on handbag breaking just as you're arriving at your destination. Ugh. I hope you can get back to enjoying your military, I love how it looks on you. 

I've just decided to enjoy my PS1s and I try not to anticipate something going wrong. One of my rivet popped the day I received my black medium. I just found a leather repair person and he did a great job, almost matching the original rivet. So I've resolved whatever happens, I'll just find somebody with the skill to fix it. But as much as I currently love the PS1, I find the company's way of dealing with these issues quite disturbing. 

And to stay on topic, here is my black medium last week:


----------



## drati

Jayne1 said:


> I have never said this about any bag -- but I think I'm afraid of it breaking too.  I can't imagine how we can ruin it just by using it -- but I am afraid of what can happen when I do... so I put it away.



This makes me sad.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

drati said:


> Oh boy, strap on handbag breaking just as you're arriving at your destination. Ugh. I hope you can get back to enjoying your military, I love how it looks on you.
> 
> I've just decided to enjoy my PS1s and I try not to anticipate something going wrong. One of my rivet popped the day I received my black medium. I just found a leather repair person and he did a great job, almost matching the original rivet. So I've resolved whatever happens, I'll just find somebody with the skill to fix it. But as much as I currently love the PS1 the company's way of dealing with these issues remains deeply disturbing.
> 
> And to stay on topic, here is my black medium last week:


I am glad you were able to get yours fixed. The bag is beautiful and looks awesome on you! Wear it in good health and I hope it stays in good health


----------



## mello_yello_jen

drati said:


> Looks great on you.





yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks great on you and love your outfit!





Jayne1 said:


> I love that bag!!





sheanabelle said:


> you look awesome!!



Thank you *drati*, *yoyotomatoe* (have the recent comments scared you off from buying your first?  What color and size were you looking into?),* Jayne1* (ahh so sad to hear that you put your's away, reading all this comments actually wants to make me hibernate my bag...), and *sheanabelle*!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

sheanabelle said:


> i can't remember if i ever posted this...smoke large and I in Paris. unfortunately the strap broke as I landed at the airport but it still got me through the trip...



Sheana, you look great and I love the smoke large on you. Also love the backdrop, Paris 

Unfortunately posts and quality issues like your's are the reason why I am so weary of purchasing another one.  " I took it to the PS store in Madison who won't fix it without a receipt" And that is another thing as well.  Seems PS will only stand behind their own merchandise WHEN purchased through them or an authorized retailer.  This has been beaten to death in this thread but why does it matter from where, when, whom, etc. we got an authentic PS item from - it's their stuff, they should fix it.  Disappointing!

I'm with drati, hopefully a leather repair person can replace the clasp.  I am not sure how those clasp are sold but it may be possible to do it without undoing the rivet, the leather repair person will just have to cut off the old clasp, slip a new one on, and then twist it tight.  Good luck!!



drati said:


> And to stay on topic, here is my black medium last week:



You look great drati!  Love the way it looks cross-body with that oufit and that's such a fun skirt.  Also loving your boots!

Hopefully nothing else will happen to your lovely black medium, glad the rivet issued got fixed (no thanks to PS....)!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> Thank you *drati*, *yoyotomatoe* (have the recent comments scared you off from buying your first?  What color and size were you looking into?),* Jayne1* (ahh so sad to hear that you put your's away, reading all this comments actually wants to make me hibernate my bag...), and *sheanabelle*!



Hi melloyello...I was looking at a smoke/teal/neon coral...but now I am too scared to get one. It is not only sucky to know such an expensive part gives so many problems...but to know that PS won't even fix it for you, that is just terrible customer service! I hope yours continues to stay fab because it really is such a lovely bag.


----------



## Jayne1

drati said:


> Oh boy, strap on handbag breaking just as you're arriving at your destination. Ugh. I hope you can get back to enjoying your military, I love how it looks on you.
> 
> I've just decided to enjoy my PS1s and I try not to anticipate something going wrong. One of my rivet popped the day I received my black medium. I just found a leather repair person and he did a great job, almost matching the original rivet. So I've resolved whatever happens, I'll just find somebody with the skill to fix it. But as much as I currently love the PS1, I find the company's way of dealing with these issues quite disturbing.
> 
> And to stay on topic, here is my black medium last week:


I think part of my PS1 love comes from that metal hardware.


----------



## drati

Jayne1 said:


> I think part of my PS1 love comes from that metal hardware.



Oh I agree. I love the gunmetal hardware. I also have a tobacco suede PS1 and the golden brass HW feels very different from the gunmetal on the black (my 15 year old calls it my *bling* bag. ).


----------



## drati

Tobacco Suede Medium PS1


----------



## drati

and again later the same day, going out:


----------



## mf19

drati said:


> Tobacco Suede Medium PS1



The suede is amazzzzing.... I usually hate suede because it's easily affected but rain, but that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

drati said:


> Oh I agree. I love the gunmetal hardware. I also have a tobacco suede PS1 and the golden brass HW feels very different from the gunmetal on the black (my 15 year old calls it my *bling* bag. ).


It feels different?  In what way? 

I think the reason I bought the midnight PS1 was because of the brass coloured hardware. 

Among other bigger concerns, (such as quality control and horrible customer service) I think the reason I'm holding back on a black PS1 is because I would have to get gunmetal... or black hardware.

Which is your favourite?


----------



## Jayne1

drati said:


> and again later the same day, going out:


It looks different here than in the above pictures!  I like that!!


----------



## alyra

I've posted my PS11 and SKA, but never my PS1 I think. Here goes. A much better color than it appears online IMO.


----------



## alyra

drati said:
			
		

> Tobacco Suede Medium PS1



Love this color!


----------



## drati

alyra said:


> Love this color!



Thank you alyra.

And your PS1 is stunning. I love how you wear it with different blues. It's so pretty. What is the official colour name?


----------



## drati

mf19 said:


> The suede is amazzzzing.... I usually hate suede because it's easily affected but rain, but that bag is gorgeous!



I live in a reasonably wet climate and get caught in the rain occasionally with a suede bag. I just spray it with a protectant and the water just pearls off. I adore leather but there's something soft and luxurious about suede that feels just lovely and makes for a nice change. 



Jayne1 said:


> It feels different?  In what way?
> 
> I think the reason I bought the midnight PS1 was because of the brass coloured hardware.
> 
> Among other bigger concerns, (such as quality control and horrible customer service) I think the reason I'm holding back on a black PS1 is because I would have to get gunmetal... or black hardware.
> 
> Which is your favourite?



I guess the golden toned hardware feels dressier and more *obvious*, for want of a better word. It makes the bag look brighter and draws more attention to itself. The gunmetal has a more subdued, utilitarian feel to it. I like the hardware on my bags to be subtle so the gunmetal is great for me. I don't have a bag with the black hardware but the chipping issue would bother me, that's why I've avoided it so far. 

The brass is really lovely with some colours. It's pretty on midnight and it works really well with the tobacco suede too as the colour of the bag is quite warm and so matches the feel of the hardware. But I love the gunmetal on the black, just because it's so industrial and clean looking. My style is quite minimalist and I don't wear much jewlery so the gunmetal suits me.


----------



## drati

mello_yello_jen said:


> You look great drati!  Love the way it looks cross-body with that oufit and that's such a fun skirt.  Also loving your boots!
> 
> Hopefully nothing else will happen to your lovely black medium, glad the rivet issued got fixed (no thanks to PS....)!



Thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

drati said:


> I live in a reasonably wet climate and get caught in the rain occasionally with a suede bag. I just spray it with a protectant and the water just pearls off. I adore leather but there's something soft and luxurious about suede that feels just lovely and makes for a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the golden toned hardware feels dressier and more *obvious*, for want of a better word. It makes the bag look brighter and draws more attention to itself. The gunmetal has a more subdued, utilitarian feel to it. I like the hardware on my bags to be subtle so the gunmetal is great for me. I don't have a bag with the black hardware but the chipping issue would bother me, that's why I've avoided it so far.
> 
> The brass is really lovely with some colours. It's pretty on midnight and it works really well with the tobacco suede too as the colour of the bag is quite warm and so matches the feel of the hardware. But I love the gunmetal on the black, just because it's so industrial and clean looking. My style is quite minimalist and I don't wear much jewlery so the gunmetal suits me.


I think you have a very good point about the gold/brass hardware.  If it looked so good with black, they probably would come out with it... so the fact that they only have gunmetal with black probably means that it looks the best.


----------



## drati

Jayne1 said:


> I think you have a very good point about the gold/brass hardware.  If it looked so good with black, they probably would come out with it... so the fact that they only have gunmetal with black probably means that it looks the best.



It's interesting that they've reserved the gunmetal for black. Most other bags have brass hw, right? Some suede bags and limited edition bags have silver hw too I believe.

The gunmetal makes the black a more unisex look. I find the brass on the PS1 quite bright -- on black it would look quite flashy. It would suit some but I like the gunmetal. I wish they'd put it on some other colours too, it think it would look great.


----------



## hyery0412

alyra said:


> I've posted my PS11 and SKA, but never my PS1 I think. Here goes. A much better color than it appears online IMO.


Such a beautiful colour! Also I love how you unclipped the bag - looking so causal but chic!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

alyra said:


> I've posted my PS11 and SKA, but never my PS1 I think. Here goes. A much better color than it appears online IMO.



Gorgeous!!! Which color is that?? It looks like a true cobalt blue!


----------



## alyra

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!! Which color is that?? It looks like a true cobalt blue!



Thanks ladies.  It's called sky blue. But the blue is much deeper, both darker than the name would suggest and yet bright. The leather itself is yummy too. And seems much more scratch resistant (as in I have none so far) than my bronze SKA (which got its first scratch as I was unpacking it. LOL). Maybe the color saturation is the difference?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alyra said:


> Thanks ladies.  It's called sky blue. But the blue is much deeper, both darker than the name would suggest and yet bright. The leather itself is yummy too. And seems much more scratch resistant (as in I have none so far) than my bronze SKA (which got its first scratch as I was unpacking it. LOL). Maybe the color saturation is the difference?



Would you say the colour in your pics are true to life?


----------



## alyra

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Would you say the colour in your pics are true to life?



I had to go back and look. LOL. Yes, that's pretty much the color I think. I can take a shot with a real camera in daylight tomorrow.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alyra said:


> I had to go back and look. LOL. Yes, that's pretty much the color I think. I can take a shot with a real camera in daylight tomorrow.



Thanks


----------



## dalgyal

Just got my new PS11 Mini yesterday in Orange! Bought at the Proenza store on Madison Ave in NY.


----------



## dds262

Drati,

I'm new to the forum....just got a PS1 medium in cognac....will post photos soon - but I wanted to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress and leggings - who are they by????? I have a blue coat very similar to yours (maybe even the same) and love your outfit 

debi


----------



## drati

Thank you so much for your sweet comments.  Which dress are you referring to, the blue one or the yellow one? If you link to the picture I'd be happy to tell you what I'm wearing. 

And please post pictures of your new bag soon.



dds262 said:


> Drati,
> 
> I'm new to the forum....just got a PS1 medium in cognac....will post photos soon - but I wanted to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress and leggings - who are they by????? I have a blue coat very similar to yours (maybe even the same) and love your outfit
> 
> debi


----------



## swee7bebe

Using my new (to me) XL military PS1.  Thought it was too big, but I love how it fits everything.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## drati

^^^ what a cool picture. Love it.


----------



## dds262

Drati,

can you tell me how to link to other posts??? I see people do it all the time - so surely it can't be that hard.......but it was easier for me to just paste the picture I love here:
Love the whole outfit - and it was a hard choice for me btwn the suede bag and the saffron I got - went with saffron leather for durability since it is my first PS1.






I like how the leggings look as if they are not painted on your legs - and the whole outfit is just me. 

debi


----------



## dds262

duplicate post...ooops


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dds262 said:


> Drati,
> 
> can you tell me how to link to other posts??? I see people do it all the time - so surely it can't be that hard.......but it was easier for me to just paste the picture I love here:
> Love the whole outfit - and it was a hard choice for me btwn the suede bag and the saffron I got - went with saffron leather for durability since it is my first PS1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the leggings look as if they are not painted on your legs - and the whole outfit is just me.
> 
> debi


You look great!! 

Just copy and paste the link and it will automatically do it.


----------



## drati

I love your saffron, it's a gorgeous colour. Really beautiful. Please post more pictures, I'd love to see more of your bag.

To quote a post just copy the link to the post number (upper RHS of each post). But picture is good too, now I know which outfit you were referring to. 

I live in New Zealand and here happen to wear all NZ designers. The wool coat (black although it looks almost navy here) is a few years old and is by Helen Cherry. The tunic dress is by Karen Walker from this summer (it's summer season here, of course). I'm actually not wearing leggings here but cotton mix tights, they are quite textured and almost as opaque as leggings. I thought the tobacco PS looked nice with this outfit -- your saffron would have been perfect too.





dds262 said:


> Drati,
> 
> can you tell me how to link to other posts??? I see people do it all the time - so surely it can't be that hard.......but it was easier for me to just paste the picture I love here:
> Love the whole outfit - and it was a hard choice for me btwn the suede bag and the saffron I got - went with saffron leather for durability since it is my first PS1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the leggings look as if they are not painted on your legs - and the whole outfit is just me.
> 
> debi


----------



## craziepink

Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!



You look fantastic! I want a PS1 so bad but am so worried about the quality issues.


----------



## BDgirl

dalgyal said:


> Just got my new PS11 Mini yesterday in Orange! Bought at the Proenza store on Madison Ave in NY.



I love it!! What a great color!
and look! is that a trapeze in the background?


----------



## craziepink

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look fantastic! I want a PS1 so bad but am so worried about the quality issues.


Thank you! So far my ps1 has been good! I did accidentally unscrew a screw on the tag but doesn't seem like the tag will come off. Also if anything I'm sure I could contact Proenza schouler for help since I got it at an authorized retail store (printemps Paris). I saw that a lot of problems people were having with Proenza was mostly because they got it off unauthorized retail (online)shops so Proenza won't help. So to  be safe, keep that in mind! Otherwise I love this bag...it's lightweight and super practical.. and it's gorgeous! Go for it!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

drati said:


> Oh I agree. I love the gunmetal hardware. I also have a tobacco suede PS1 and the golden brass HW feels very different from the gunmetal on the black (my 15 year old calls it my *bling* bag. ).



*drati*, I love how the suede looks different with every outfit.  The first outfit looks so comfy (perfect for the dreary days we've been having!) and the last two are glam!  Such a versatile color!



alyra said:


> I've posted my PS11 and SKA, but never my PS1 I think. Here goes. A much better color than it appears online IMO.



The sky blue is gorgeous.  It is a beautiful color (even online!!) so I imagine it is a total knockout in person!



dalgyal said:


> Just got my new PS11 Mini yesterday in Orange! Bought at the Proenza store on Madison Ave in NY.



This is an awesome color!  Perfect size on you as well.



swee7bebe said:


> Using my new (to me) XL military PS1.  Thought it was too big, but I love how it fits everything.



Aww I love that picture!!  The XL looks big on you (but in a good way), sort of gives it the "carry-all, go-to bag" vibe.  Love, love, love the military color.



craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!



Awesome, awesome color!!  I love it against the color of your fur and grey sweater.  Great outfit as well!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi melloyello...I was looking at a smoke/teal/neon coral...but now I am too scared to get one. It is not only sucky to know such an expensive part gives so many problems...but to know that PS won't even fix it for you, that is just terrible customer service! I hope yours continues to stay fab because it really is such a lovely bag.



Aww *yoyo*, you're still thinking about getting one huh?  My advice, don't let the worrying stop you.  Since PS won't fix the issue themselves, don't buy it through them (for full price!!) but instead through a retailer that offers it at a discount (******?).  I love the smoke as a neutral color and the teal/neon would make awesome bags to add a pop of color to your outfit!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mello_yello_jen said:


> Aww *yoyo*, you're still thinking about getting one huh?  My advice, don't let the worrying stop you.  Since PS won't fix the issue themselves, don't buy it through them (for full price!!) but instead through a retailer that offers it at a discount (******?).  I love the smoke as a neutral color and the teal/neon would make awesome bags to add a pop of color to your outfit!



That's the thing that worries me. Buying from HG bags is still a lot of money even if not full retail. I would rather pay the full retail knowing that PS will fix my problems then to buy for less then retail from HG bags and know that my problems would never get fixed by PS if I were to have any.

Is yours still holding up well?


----------



## craziepink

mello_yello_jen said:


> *drati*, I love how the suede looks different with every outfit.  The first outfit looks so comfy (perfect for the dreary days we've been having!) and the last two are glam!  Such a versatile color!
> 
> 
> 
> The sky blue is gorgeous.  It is a beautiful color (even online!!) so I imagine it is a total knockout in person!
> 
> 
> 
> This is an awesome color!  Perfect size on you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I love that picture!!  The XL looks big on you (but in a good way), sort of gives it the "carry-all, go-to bag" vibe.  Love, love, love the military color.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, awesome color!!  I love it against the color of your fur and grey sweater.  Great outfit as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww *yoyo*, you're still thinking about getting one huh?  My advice, don't let the worrying stop you.  Since PS won't fix the issue themselves, don't buy it through them (for full price!!) but instead through a retailer that offers it at a discount (******?).  I love the smoke as a neutral color and the teal/neon would make awesome bags to add a pop of color to your outfit!


Thank you


----------



## craziepink

yoyotomatoe said:


> That's the thing that worries me. Buying from HG bags is still a lot of money even if not full retail. I would rather pay the full retail knowing that PS will fix my problems then to buy for less then retail from HG bags and know that my problems would never get fixed by PS if I were to have any.
> 
> Is yours still holding up well?


Super agree. If you pay the full actual price from proenza then it's only natural to get their full service. If not then the consequence is something you'll have to live with. It's really a precaution for all designer brands against fakes. I can understand that.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

craziepink said:


> Super agree. If you pay the full actual price from proenza then it's only natural to get their full service. If not then the consequence is something you'll have to live with. *It's really a precaution for all designer brands against fakes.* I can understand that.



Hi craziepink, I don't really agree with this part. I feel any luxury brand needs to live up to their brand and fulfill the needs of their customers regardless where the bag came from. They obviously know their product so if someone sent in a fake for repairs then they at that point do not repair it. If an item is authentic there should be no reason why they are not repairing their own things. It shouldn't matter where the product came from, it was purhcased at some point and they made their profits. If anything I think it is their way of making people purchase from authorized retailers and not through secondhand purhcases or other places such as ******.


----------



## craziepink

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi craziepink, I don't really agree with this part. I feel any luxury brand needs to live up to their brand and fulfill the needs of their customers regardless where the bag came from. They obviously know their product so if someone sent in a fake for repairs then they at that point do not repair it. If an item is authentic there should be no reason why they are not repairing their own things. It shouldn't matter where the product came from, it was purhcased at some point and they made their profits. If anything I think it is their way of making people purchase from authorized retailers and not through secondhand purhcases or other places such as ******.


Well, I'm saying that it's a precaution b/c its a fact that now in the fake markets in China, brands like Louis Vuitton, Chanel, and even Hermes are being copied and sold worldwide and experts have even admit that even they can't tell the difference. Chanel had even publicly announced before that they will not guarantee their products if you didn't buy it at at an (official/authorized) retail store. If you didn't buy it at an (official/authorized) retail store, there is no guarantee that it could be real--where's the proof?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

craziepink said:


> Well, I'm saying that it's a precaution b/c its a fact that now in the fake markets in China, brands like Louis Vuitton, Chanel, and even Hermes are being copied and sold worldwide and experts have even admit that even they can't tell the difference. Chanel had even publicly announced before that they will not guarantee their products if you didn't buy it at at an (official/authorized) retail store. If you didn't buy it at an (official/authorized) retail store, there is no guarantee that it could be real--where's the proof?



This is true. And what's scary is, is it a guarantee we are buying authentic from authorized retailers? I have read on here how ppl buy and return fakes and SA's don't know any different. What are we as honest consumers to do? Sigh....


----------



## craziepink

yoyotomatoe said:


> This is true. And what's scary is, is it a guarantee we are buying authentic from authorized retailers? I have read on here how ppl buy and return fakes and SA's don't know any different. What are we as honest consumers to do? Sigh....


Yeah! The sneaky fake market is pretty much everywhere. We just have to trust and pick more "worthy" or famous authorized retailers...otherwise if things like that happen often, they could get sued, and that's a hell of a lot more trouble for designer brands to deal with than whether or not to repair products according to where it's bought.....


----------



## Chrissie82

craziepink said:


> Hi everyone! Decided to post my first OOTD ever with my new PS1 I got at Printemps Paris a few weeks ago! I'm guessing it's in the color "Sunshine" since it should be from the ss2013 collection... but I looked it up and realized the "Banana" and "Citron" colors look kind of the same too... so I'm not sure anymore. :/
> But anyway, here's how I styled it! It's surprisingly easy to wear anything with such a bright colored bag!



Wow its indeed an easy bright color to match! I have the lemon/citron. It looks the samen or maybe mine is more lime in some lightning.
Love it on you!


----------



## craziepink

Chrissie82 said:


> Wow its indeed an easy bright color to match! I have the lemon/citron. It looks the samen or maybe mine is more lime in some lightning.
> Love it on you!



I know, I've seen the citron /lemon color online and cant tell the difference...mine does have a greenish undertone too. But anyway  thank you!)


----------



## drati

Out for a quick bite to eat after an afternoon at the beach. PS1 medium on shoulder and cross body (a bit short but best way to carry bag as we were eating outside on stools).


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pics!!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Love the slouch on your bag!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

drati said:


> Out for a quick bite to eat after an afternoon at the beach. PS1 medium on shoulder and cross body (a bit short but best way to carry bag as we were eating outside on stools).



Looks great!


----------



## Ange-

Took my large black PS 1 on holidays to the USA and canada. Freaked out a bit when I got caught in some heavy snow, but he seems ok!

Great travel bag! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BDgirl

drati said:


> Out for a quick bite to eat after an afternoon at the beach. PS1 medium on shoulder and cross body (a bit short but best way to carry bag as we were eating outside on stools).



Great color combo


----------



## drati

Grumps12 said:


> Took my large black PS 1 on holidays to the USA and canada. Freaked out a bit when I got caught in some heavy snow, but he seems ok!
> 
> Great travel bag! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2004122



What a neat picture -- love it. Nice to hear you are enjoying your large PS1 as a travel bag.


----------



## drati

Thank you all for your sweet comments. 

bunny, no wonder my bag is starting to slouch so much -- I've basically not stopped carrying her since I got her. Love the practicality. 



Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pics!!





*bunny*LV* said:


> Love the slouch on your bag!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks great!





BDgirl said:


> Great color combo


----------



## dds262

stylish as always ms. drati by the sea


----------



## drati

dds262 said:


> stylish as always ms. drati by the sea



 Thank you *dds*.


----------



## drati

Needed more space for the day so took out my large black PS1. Still in casual holiday mode.


----------



## dds262

I so wish I were in casual holiday mode!!!!! I would love to figure out how to run my business just 3 days per week....then my weekends would be longer than my work week


----------



## Elliespurse

^*drati* - Great pics!!  and the PS1 when it looks its best, it's hard to see how the new bags like the PS13 etc could beat this.


----------



## drati

dds262 said:


> I so wish I were in casual holiday mode!!!!! I would love to figure out how to run my business just 3 days per week....then my weekends would be longer than my work week



That would be my ideal working situation. It's the long summer holidays here but they are coming to an end much too quickly. 



Elliespurse said:


> ^*drati* - Great pics!!  and the PS1 when it looks its best, it's hard to see how the new bags like the PS13 etc could beat this.



Thanks Ellie and I agree with you.

It was interesting carrying the large again after carrying the medium non-stop for a few weeks. The large felt, well, so large. It's fantastic for the extra room and the cross body option but as a daily bag when I don't have to carry much I find the medium easier to carry. Both have their place though -- I wouldn't want to be without either.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

In Puerto Rico with my lovely PS.


----------



## drati

yoyotomatoe said:


> In Puerto Rico with my lovely PS.



Lovely pictures. And you look so happy!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

drati said:


> Lovely pictures. And you look so happy!



Thanks drati! I definitely had myself a good old time!


----------



## eifitcon

My Large PS1 a few weeks ago


----------



## drati

eifitcon said:


> My Large PS1 a few weeks ago



Nice! I like it with the strap knotted.


----------



## drati

PS1 pouch in black with gunmetal hw


----------



## eifitcon

drati said:


> PS1 pouch in black with gunmetal hw



Love it! Could you maybe post a pic of what fits inside? I'm thinking about getting this one or a Bal Hip bag but can't decide


----------



## drati

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks drati! I definitely had myself a good old time!



I meant to ask, what colour is your keepall?


----------



## drati

eifitcon said:


> Love it! Could you maybe post a pic of what fits inside? I'm thinking about getting this one or a Bal Hip bag but can't decide



I took some pictures a while ago of how much it holds -- a lot. More than the hip. Will see if I can find pics and post.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

drati said:


> I meant to ask, what colour is your keepall?



Hey drati, it's mustard from 2012. 

PS - love the pouch! It looks like a really good size, not so small like I thought.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here is my ps1 sunshine today. I'm still not used to carrying such bright bags and am contemplating a black...


----------



## drati

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hey drati, it's mustard from 2012.
> 
> PS - love the pouch! It looks like a really good size, not so small like I thought.



Thanks yoyo. Your mustard looks delicious.


----------



## drati

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my ps1 sunshine today. I'm still not used to carrying such bright bags and am contemplating a black...



Well, I can only say go for it. I've carried my black medium non stop for months now. I occasionally switch to the pouch or the large, if I need a different size, or to tobacco for a change. Very occasionally I'll carry a Bal but mostly it's been the black medium.


----------



## drati

OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.


----------



## nicole2730

OMG, now i need one of these!!! you carry the exact same stuff i do - minus the kleenex 


drati said:


> OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.


----------



## chateleine

drati said:


> OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.


Hi *Drati*, just trying my luck since you have the pouch &#8211; would you have any way of knowing if a iPad Mini could fit in one? Sorry, but I'd be eternally grateful as I've posted this question a couple of times but haven't gotten a response. The iPad mini is 7.87" x 5.3", while the pouch has such varying measurements on different sites that I can't be sure and don't dare to pull the trigger yet...

By the way, I love your casual but edgy style, it totally suits your gorgeous PS1s!


----------



## eifitcon

drati said:


> OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.



Thanks for the pics. I'm surprised to see how much actually fits inside.


----------



## BDgirl

drati said:


> OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.



Thanks for sharing with us drati. Im really liking this one now!


----------



## justpeachy4397

drati said:


> Well, I can only say go for it. I've carried my black medium non stop for months now. I occasionally switch to the pouch or the large, if I need a different size, or to tobacco for a change. Very occasionally I'll carry a Bal but mostly it's been the black medium.



Drati - your photos are what piqued my interest in these bags to begin with... and your large black looks so good on you! What is your height, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## drati

justpeachy4397 said:


> Drati - your photos are what piqued my interest in these bags to begin with... and your large black looks so good on you! What is your height, if you don't mind my asking?



Thanks peachy.  I'm 175 cm which is about 5'9" I believe.


----------



## drati

chateleine said:


> Hi *Drati*, just trying my luck since you have the pouch  would you have any way of knowing if a iPad Mini could fit in one? Sorry, but I'd be eternally grateful as I've posted this question a couple of times but haven't gotten a response. The iPad mini is 7.87" x 5.3", while the pouch has such varying measurements on different sites that I can't be sure and don't dare to pull the trigger yet...
> 
> By the way, I love your casual but edgy style, it totally suits your gorgeous PS1s!



Thank you *chateleine*. I'm sorry, I don't own any ipads but I tried with the measurements you gave me and yes, an ipad mini should fit into the pouch. It's a bit tight and you wouldn't be able to have a big cover on it or anything but you should be able to fit it in.


----------



## chateleine

drati said:


> Thank you *chateleine*. I'm sorry, I don't own any ipads but I tried with the measurements you gave me and yes, an ipad mini should fit into the pouch. It's a bit tight and you wouldn't be able to have a big cover on it or anything but you should be able to fit it in.



Thank you thank you thank you, *drati*! That is so incredibly helpful of you. :urock: 

PS1 pouch here I come!


----------



## drati

chateleine said:


> Thank you thank you thank you, *drati*! That is so incredibly helpful of you. :urock:
> 
> PS1 pouch here I come!



Please let us know how it goes. I hope I measured right.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Can't seem to get enough of this bag lately!


----------



## Veske_gal

My new PS11 in action  

(still pretty cold here, hence big scarf and coat)


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Veske_gal said:


> My new PS11 in action
> 
> (still pretty cold here, hence big scarf and coat)



What a cool bag and looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Veske_gal

yoyotomatoe said:


> What a cool bag and looks great with your outfit!



Thank you! Love how it gives a basic look an edge


----------



## Shoegal30

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here is my ps1 sunshine today. I'm still not used to carrying such bright bags and am contemplating a black...


Seeing u with ur bag is making me miss mine, I might need to break it out ASAP!  And I luv your haircut...very chic!


----------



## drati

Veske_gal said:


> My new PS11 in action
> 
> (still pretty cold here, hence big scarf and coat)



Very cool picture. You wear it well.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Shoegal30 said:


> Seeing u with ur bag is making me miss mine, I might need to break it out ASAP!  And I luv your haircut...very chic!



Aw thanks shoegal!! take yours out for a spin!


----------



## Remus

Wow - Such lovely PS bags!

I'd love some advice from all you PS experts.  

*What product/solution have you used to protect your new PS leather?*

All advice would be welcome and greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## lanasyogamama

My first PS!!  PS1 pouch in saddle.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 2126856
> 
> 
> My first PS!!  PS1 pouch in saddle.



Love your pouch.


----------



## Sawyer_

Large PS1 in birch is definitely one of my absolute favourites!  I use it on most days


----------



## lanasyogamama

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your pouch.




Thanks!!


----------



## drati

Remus said:


> Wow - Such lovely PS bags!
> 
> I'd love some advice from all you PS experts.
> 
> *What product/solution have you used to protect your new PS leather?*
> 
> All advice would be welcome and greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!



No product on my black PS1s. I have sprayed my tobacco with waterproofing spray. I think it was warpoo.


----------



## drati

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 2126856
> 
> 
> My first PS!!  PS1 pouch in saddle.



I really love it on you.


----------



## lanasyogamama

drati said:


> I really love it on you.




THanks so much!


----------



## Sawyer_

Medium midnight PS1


----------



## iluvmybags

Its been a long time since I posted here --
I've been carrying my Large PS1 in Midnight lately
Here are some pics from today


----------



## aurora_p

I haven't posted any pics of my newest PS, which is PS Chain Wallet in black. Here's one pic of me carrying it around... snapped some days ago in Barcelona!


----------



## aurora_p

Veske_gal said:


> My new PS11 in action
> 
> (still pretty cold here, hence big scarf and coat)



I love your bag, it's one of the PS designs I just need to have someday  Would be wearing it just like you do (also cold here in Finland )


----------



## mordant

I haven't posted here in awhile, but here is me on a recent trip to Europe with my trusty PS1 Keep All. 

This is in front of the Diana Memorial Fountain


----------



## Opai

mordant said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, but here is me on a recent trip to Europe with my trusty PS1 Keep All.
> 
> This is in front of the Diana Memorial Fountain
> 
> View attachment 2160673


Such a stunning bag.x


----------



## Opai

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a long time since I posted here --
> I've been carrying my Large PS1 in Midnight lately
> Here are some pics from today


Your bag is gorgeous! x


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mordant said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, but here is me on a recent trip to Europe with my trusty PS1 Keep All.
> 
> This is in front of the Diana Memorial Fountain
> 
> View attachment 2160673



Keepall is such a great travelling bag!


----------



## Veske_gal

aurora_p said:


> I love your bag, it's one of the PS designs I just need to have someday  Would be wearing it just like you do (also cold here in Finland )



I find the long cross body strap quite practical over big coats and scarfs, if you need another reason to buy it. This way you can easily wear it all winter!


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

Here I am with my XL PS1 in Lipstick. It's huge! I'm 6'1 for size reference.


----------



## Izzy Wijaya

What color is that?


----------



## lazeny

My dog and my PS1.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

lazeny said:


> My dog and my PS1.



Too cute. Even your doggie thinks the bag is TDF!


----------



## purple_rain

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a long time since I posted here --
> I've been carrying my Large PS1 in Midnight lately
> Here are some pics from today


Beautiful color! The bag looks great with those shoes.


----------



## LalaPink

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Here I am with my XL PS1 in Lipstick. It's huge! I'm 6'1 for size reference.



I love everything happening in this pic... from the ice cream licking, Chanel necklace, plaid and the peekaboo tat (I'm bias bc I want a tat right thurr, lol)

That's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## melikey

Paper bag shopper.


----------



## drati

bump.

This is such a great thread that is getting lost in the forum. Moderators, would it be possible to have this thread made into a stickie?


----------



## Elliespurse

drati said:


> bump.
> 
> This is such a great thread that is getting lost in the forum. Moderators, would it be possible to have this thread made into a stickie?



Thanks, great idea, we'll try try this as a sticky for a while and see how it goes


----------



## drati

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, great idea, we'll try try this as a sticky for a while and see how it goes



Thank you, cool.

Everyone, post lots of pictures please!


----------



## drati

Here's my new saffron PS1 from s/s 13. I can't wait until she develops more slouch, she's rather stiff still.


----------



## NikkNak728

drati said:


> Here's my new saffron PS1 from s/s 13. I can't wait until she develops more slouch, she's rather stiff still.



Love the color! Is this a medium?


----------



## drati

NikkNak728 said:


> Love the color! Is this a medium?



Yes, it's the medium. The colour is really beautiful, kind of neutral but still a pop at the same time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't remember i I posted this, apologies if I did.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ps1 pouch in saddle.  I adore it!


----------



## inherforties

^ Looks great!


----------



## inherforties

Because of a lovely TPFer here alerting us regarding a sale of PS13, I now own one. 

I hadn't used it since I got it several weeks ago. I took it out today for the first time and I adore it! I love it's structure and it looks beautiful and professional. Roomy. And it just feels so sturdy. 

I took a few photos for you all to see.


----------



## bagcat

I missed TPF! Here's mini & me. Hope to get her a sister (PS1) soon. Keep the mod pics coming please.


----------



## vincent ko

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting the medium PS1 in black&#8211;&#8211;do you guys think that this is consider a "classic'?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hi, I think the black medium is a classic. It's very worry-free and I've carried mine in rainy weather too. It still looks great.


----------



## vincent ko

Elliespurse said:


> ^Hi, I think the black medium is a classic. It's very worry-free and I've carried mine in rainy weather too. It still looks great.



Awesome! Do you have any problems with the screws? Many people say that the screws can pop out suddenly.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I've had no problems but it's from a few years ago. Perhaps tightening the screws once in a while helps.


----------



## sammie225

my mini


----------



## drati

sammie225 said:


> my mini



Gorgeous.


----------



## craziepink

sammie225 said:


> my mini



Beautiful color!!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

bagcat said:


> View attachment 2335202
> 
> I missed TPF! Here's mini & me. Hope to get her a sister (PS1) soon. Keep the mod pics coming please.



Love it.


----------



## ninjanna

Just being a tad bit silly with my PS11 classic today


----------



## meijen

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2361851
> 
> Just being a tad bit silly with my PS11 classic today


 
fun pics, love your bag - gorgeous colour.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So...I had something funny happen to me this morning and I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I have been using my PS for a couple days as my handbag, and this morning I had to pack another quick canvas bag with my gym clothes and my lunch. I throw both bags into the car, look over, and realize that I definitely wasn't using my brain this morning when I picked the gym bag, haha!!


----------



## craziepink

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So...I had something funny happen to me this morning and I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I have been using my PS for a couple days as my handbag, and this morning I had to pack another quick canvas bag with my gym clothes and my lunch. I throw both bags into the car, look over, and realize that I definitely wasn't using my brain this morning when I picked the gym bag, haha!!




Hahahaha super cute!! Love that shade of green of your PS1!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So...I had something funny happen to me this morning and I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I have been using my PS for a couple days as my handbag, and this morning I had to pack another quick canvas bag with my gym clothes and my lunch. I throw both bags into the car, look over, and realize that I definitely wasn't using my brain this morning when I picked the gym bag, haha!!




Lol!!!  I love it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

craziepink said:


> Hahahaha super cute!! Love that shade of green of your PS1!!!


Thank you! The color is feldspar from one of the earlier seasons (maybe 2010 or 2011). When I saw that little canvas bag with the pic of the green PS on it a couple months ago I just HAD to have it!


----------



## sammie225

my blue mini


----------



## pinkpatty

great slouch!


----------



## vincent ko

My classic calf hair


----------



## htkt

Xmas gift for myself


----------



## Thedreambank

Me too.
Gift from me!!! Kkkkkk

My lovely ps1 midnight >33333


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fab pics everyone! 

An outfit shot from some days ago with my PS1


----------



## cas12345

Love that green color of your ps1, hope to get mine soon!! just have to decide on a color between all black and Khaki!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So...I had something funny happen to me this morning and I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I have been using my PS for a couple days as my handbag, and this morning I had to pack another quick canvas bag with my gym clothes and my lunch. I throw both bags into the car, look over, and realize that I definitely wasn't using my brain this morning when I picked the gym bag, haha!!


That canvas bag is SO adorable! Where did you get it!?


----------



## kiwishopper

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So...I had something funny happen to me this morning and I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I have been using my PS for a couple days as my handbag, and this morning I had to pack another quick canvas bag with my gym clothes and my lunch. I throw both bags into the car, look over, and realize that I definitely wasn't using my brain this morning when I picked the gym bag, haha!!



This is pure awesomeness lol!!


----------



## pradapiggy

The other day with my new Smoke Pouch. It's soooo big inside, I was able to fit so much in there!


----------



## sammie225

blue ps11mini


----------



## Kissingenue

My new PS11 Tote

My new fav work bag!


----------



## siongyen54

I love the PS11 in that blue colour.  So pretty


----------



## craigkm

Anybody have a Courier (esp in large)? I can't find any pictures of anyone wearing them yet! I know they're new, but no celeb pics either  I absolutely love the large version... begging any of you that own it to post a picture!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Carrying my ps1 today!


----------



## Piarpreet

yakusoku.af said:


> Carrying my ps1 today!
> View attachment 2484319




Whats up with that lv bling? Custom made?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Piarpreet said:


> Whats up with that lv bling? Custom made?




I bought a key cles and strassed it myself!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

LocksAndKeys said:


> That canvas bag is SO adorable! Where did you get it!?


Just now seeing this quote! The brand is called "My other bag," and that's written in cursive on the back side of the bag as well. They have an online site and I think they are all $35. It's been a great bag, I have one with a Alexander McQueen clutch on the front as well.


----------



## Piarpreet

yakusoku.af said:


> I bought a key cles and strassed it myself!




Genius


----------



## ceeli

With my paprika medium!


----------



## pearlgrass

ceeli said:


> With my paprika medium!
> View attachment 2485332



Great mod pic !!


----------



## Vera1986

pixiejenna said:


> I thought we had a thread like this, it may have been lost with the recent database issue. Please post pics of your PS in action.
> 
> 
> 
> It finally has the slouch I've been wanting!!!


love this color


----------



## luxluna

ceeli said:


> With my paprika medium!
> View attachment 2485332



Super chic and stylish.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

htkt said:


> View attachment 2440758
> 
> 
> Xmas gift for myself




Hi, may i know which size is urs? Thank you.


----------



## htkt

LouChanMiuBal said:


> Hi, may i know which size is urs? Thank you.




It's a large.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini at the right price!  It's so lovely


----------



## MAGJES

PS1 Medium in Saddle waiting for Spring


----------



## sophha

Sunshine  and me clutch shopping


----------



## sammie225

blue ps11mini


----------



## noviceshopper

drati said:


> That would be my ideal working situation. It's the long summer holidays here but they are coming to an end much too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ellie and I agree with you.
> 
> It was interesting carrying the large again after carrying the medium non-stop for a few weeks. The large felt, well, so large. It's fantastic for the extra room and the cross body option but as a daily bag when I don't have to carry much I find the medium easier to carry. Both have their place though -- I wouldn't want to be without either.


 


Hi drati - I am currently shopping for a PS1 medium and wonder if it can be worn as a crossbody, then I came across your comment above saying you like the large cus it provides wearing as crossbody as an option. So can I assume that one cannot wear the medium as a crossbody? I'm about 5"2' tho.. wonder if height make a difference?
Any feed back from you would be much appreciated!


----------



## NikkNak728

noviceshopper said:


> Hi drati - I am currently shopping for a PS1 medium and wonder if it can be worn as a crossbody, then I came across your comment above saying you like the large cus it provides wearing as crossbody as an option. So can I assume that one cannot wear the medium as a crossbody? I'm about 5"2' tho.. wonder if height make a difference?
> Any feed back from you would be much appreciated!




I'm 5"0, I can't wear my medium crossbodied. The strap is just too short


----------



## vincent ko

Here's my latest outfit post


----------



## bbagsforever

With my PS!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

bbagsforever said:


> With my PS!



Seriously gorgeous color / pattern!!!!!


----------



## ninjanna

bbagsforever said:


> With my PS!


OMG I'm in LOVE!!! 


Not an "in action" photo, but what I'm wearing with my PS11 today.  Haven't worn it in a few weeks!


----------



## kiwishopper

vincent ko said:


> Here's my latest outfit post



Very nice! Classic and clean


----------



## IrisCole

bbagsforever said:


> With my PS!



Love everything - you look gorgeous!


----------



## ninjanna

My PS11!!


----------



## pearlgrass

ninjanna said:


> My PS11!!



WOW, I love your *BLUE PS11* 

Is that Royal Blue or Peacock? Do you find it heavy on your shoulder?

GREAT CHOICE


----------



## ninjanna

pearlgrass said:


> WOW, I love your *BLUE PS11*
> 
> Is that Royal Blue or Peacock? Do you find it heavy on your shoulder?
> 
> GREAT CHOICE


The colour is actually purple rain but it does look like blue is some lightings!
I do find it a bit heavy on the shoulder, especially when it's packed and I'm on holidays with it. But it's perfect if there's not much stuff in the bag!


----------



## pearlgrass

ninjanna said:


> The colour is actually purple rain but it does look like blue is some lightings!
> I do find it a bit heavy on the shoulder, especially when it's packed and I'm on holidays with it. But it's perfect if there's not much stuff in the bag!



Thanks for the info  You look great and love the *POP* color!!


----------



## ninjanna

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks for the info  You look great and love the *POP* color!!


No probs, and thank you!!  It definitely does pop!


----------



## vincent ko

Here's my latest modeling picture with my PS11


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Teal PS1 Medium and some arm/fingercandy


----------



## yakusoku.af

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Teal PS1 Medium and some arm/fingercandy




The color is so pretty!!!


----------



## lizz66

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Teal PS1 Medium and some arm/fingercandy




Love this color!!!!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

bbagsforever said:


> With my PS!


I adore your PS11! I am looking to buy one exactly like yours with the black studs. What is the color/style/size is yours and where did you get it?


----------



## hikkichan

Out with my Medium Purple Rain


----------



## eam87

my beloved black ps11 classic


----------



## e_33_1

And this ladies and gents is why you don't wear your PS1 to the zoo... Bird poop!!! Grrr  

http://s1132.photobucket.com/user/e...ads/2014-05/PhotoGrid_1399841158938.jpg.html]





[/URL][/IMG]


My poor brand new PS1!!!


----------



## hollyyih

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Teal PS1 Medium and some arm/fingercandy



that teal is amazing!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Teal PS1 Medium and some arm/fingercandy



Whats the name of this color?


----------



## Bessiie

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 2610654
> 
> 
> Out with my Medium Purple Rain



It's such an amazing color


----------



## anniemaxx

(&#8270;&#2786;&#9864;&#2376;&#3303;&#9864;&#2376;&#8270;&#2786 I wouldn't have thought this colour would turn out this beautiful! Gorgeous!


----------



## fawkex

Ps1 Medium Lemon with my Swarovski Crystallized Dumbo charm..


----------



## Weusedtowait

Me and my PS1 at the park today &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Ningja

Ps1  medium in Poppy...


----------



## veneti

Today way too casual for furniture shopping... But the ps can handle it


----------



## lushfashionista

My new baby. I LOVE this bag and am so glad I finally got it.


----------



## Jinsun

Hello. Can anyone tell me if a long wallet fits in the ps1 pouch?  Thanks


----------



## Mubarak

My favorite Large PS1 in Black


----------



## new_to_lv

Jinsun said:


> Hello. Can anyone tell me if a long wallet fits in the ps1 pouch?  Thanks




My Balenciaga long wallet fits in my PS1 Pouch...


----------



## Jinsun

new_to_lv said:


> My Balenciaga long wallet fits in my PS1 Pouch...
> View attachment 2690476



Thanks!  I bought a ps1 wallet. And I prefer the pouch over the medium.....I hope it fits.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Pictures of my Proenza on my blog this morning!


----------



## cooper1

SLCsocialite said:


> Pictures of my Proenza on my blog this morning!




OMGGGGGG!!!! I love your keepall so much! That bag is divine!!!
&#128539;


----------



## cooper1

My new-to-me, pre-owned beauty: Midnight SKA. My birthday gift to myself!!!
&#128525;


----------



## crazybagfan

my medium chianti PS1


----------



## slamthegirl

My new large PS1 in black. sorry my room's a mess.


----------



## drati

noviceshopper said:


> Hi drati - I am currently shopping for a PS1 medium and wonder if it can be worn as a crossbody, then I came across your comment above saying you like the large cus it provides wearing as crossbody as an option. So can I assume that one cannot wear the medium as a crossbody? I'm about 5"2' tho.. wonder if height make a difference?
> Any feed back from you would be much appreciated!



Sorry, only just saw this. I am 5'9" and sometimes wear my medium cross body but it's really too short. You may be able to get away with it -- it will depend on your body shape and how high you like your bag to sit. What did you end up deciding?


----------



## cat1967

drati said:


> OK, here are some quick shots showing how much can fit into the PS1 pouch. Admittedly, it's pretty full with all this inside but it still looks great. HTH.


Have been studying for a pouch and those were very informative pictures from back then.  Anyway, I just saw them so thank you very much!


----------



## cat1967

veneti said:


> Today way too casual for furniture shopping... But the ps can handle it


Great picture.  Is this the PS1 medium?  TIA


----------



## Aucourant

Finally got my first PS! Was choosing between the Concrete grey and Crimson...decided a splash of color never hurt! Here's my medium PS1 in Crimson.


----------



## veneti

cat1967 said:


> Great picture.  Is this the PS1 medium?  TIA



Aw thank you  ja it's the ps1 medium.


----------



## cat1967

veneti said:


> Aw thank you  ja it's the ps1 medium.



Thanks for your reply.  I have found a preloved and your picture is very helpful as I have never seen the bag IRL.  Thanks again.


----------



## bagcat

I've not stopped using my chianti medium since
I got it from the sales!


----------



## veneti

cat1967 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I have found a preloved and your picture is very helpful as I have never seen the bag IRL.  Thanks again.


you're very welcome  enjoy your bag!!!


----------



## zjajkj

PS1 Tiny Lux

Casual Wear:




Formal/Party Wear:


----------



## new_to_lv

dinitegrity said:


> PS1 Tiny Lux
> 
> Casual Wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formal/Party Wear:




I love your bag!!
Can I ask how tall you are??


----------



## zjajkj

new_to_lv said:


> I love your bag!!
> Can I ask how tall you are??



Thanks *new_to_lv*, I am 160.


----------



## cat1967

Great bag.  We are the same height.  Now I know how the bag is going to look on me if I ever find the color I want.


----------



## zjajkj

cat1967 said:


> Great bag.  We are the same height.  Now I know how the bag is going to look on me if I ever find the color I want.



Thanks *cat1967*, hope you found the colour that you like soon.


----------



## cat1967

dinitegrity said:


> Thanks *cat1967*, hope you found the colour that you like soon.



Hope that too.  Thanks.


----------



## new_to_lv

My Large PS1 in Verusa Salt. &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## zjajkj

new_to_lv said:


> My Large PS1 in Verusa Salt. &#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2722475
> 
> View attachment 2722476



The COLOR is soooo stunning, great on your outfit!!


----------



## new_to_lv

dinitegrity said:


> The COLOR is soooo stunning, great on your outfit!!




Thanks!!


----------



## slamthegirl

new_to_lv said:


> My Large PS1 in Verusa Salt. &#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2722475
> 
> View attachment 2722476



Oh wow...the color is beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vincent ko

My PS11 Calf Hair.


----------



## new_to_lv

Got this PS1 Tote in midnight yesterday and I am wearing it today


----------



## beachgirl38

new_to_lv said:


> Got this PS1 Tote in midnight yesterday and I am wearing it today
> View attachment 2731050
> 
> View attachment 2731051



Very nice!  You wear your bags well


----------



## beachgirl38

vincent ko said:


> My PS11 Calf Hair.



You have great style, love that bag on you!


----------



## new_to_lv

beachgirl38 said:


> Very nice!  You wear your bags well




Thank you


----------



## vincent ko

beachgirl38 said:


> You have great style, love that bag on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## beachgirl38

I am new to Proenza Schouler & here is my first: grape jam medium PS1


----------



## beachgirl38




----------



## beachgirl38

Last photo, had trouble uploading all on one page


----------



## marshmellow88

My very first luxury bag purchase went to the PS1 Keep All! Love the leather and the structure so much, it's now my everyday bag!


----------



## new_to_lv

beachgirl38 said:


> I am new to Proenza Schouler & here is my first: grape jam medium PS1
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732641




It looks great on you!! Enjoy!!


----------



## beachgirl38

new_to_lv said:


> It looks great on you!! Enjoy!!



Thank you!!


----------



## slamthegirl

beachgirl38 said:


> I am new to Proenza Schouler & here is my first: grape jam medium PS1
> 
> View attachment 2732641



Beautiful. Looks amazing! Is that a large?


----------



## beachgirl38

slamthegirl said:


> Beautiful. Looks amazing! Is that a large?



Hi, thank you!  This is the medium.  I really love this bag & the purple is a brighter purple than I anticipated, which is actually nice.  I thought it would be more of a red/plum purple, but it has more violet tones in it which I really love!


----------



## slamthegirl

beachgirl38 said:


> Hi, thank you!  This is the medium.  I really love this bag & the purple is a brighter purple than I anticipated, which is actually nice.  I thought it would be more of a red/plum purple, but it has more violet tones in it which I really love!



Lol..sorry I just realize u did mention its a medium. Yes, the purple is a beautiful purple. Congrats!


----------



## slamthegirl

Lol..sorry I just realize u did mention its a medium. Yes, the purple is a beautiful purple. Congrats!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

You all look stunning with your Proenzas  Will be joining you with my first PS purse soon


----------



## new_to_lv

COPENHAGEN said:


> You all look stunning with your Proenzas  Will be joining you with my first PS purse soon




Congrats!! You will love PS!!


----------



## beachgirl38

Cant wait to see your pictures Copenhagen!


----------



## lisahopkins

My first PS - Crimson Pouch


----------



## new_to_lv

lisahopkins said:


> My first PS - Crimson Pouch
> View attachment 2736252


----------



## drati

lisahopkins said:


> My first PS - Crimson Pouch
> View attachment 2736252


----------



## COPENHAGEN

new_to_lv said:


> Congrats!! You will love PS!!





beachgirl38 said:


> Cant wait to see your pictures Copenhagen!


Waiting impatiently for it to arrive  Promise to post pictures when it does


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Here we go  Wore my new PS1 Tiny with Commes des Garcons tee, Superfine jeans and Isabel Marant crisi boots (and yes I did remove the tag before I went out he he) :


----------



## zjajkj

COPENHAGEN said:


> Here we go  Wore my new PS1 Tiny with Commes des Garcons tee, Superfine jeans and Isabel Marant crisi boots (and yes I did remove the tag before I went out he he) :
> 
> View attachment 2739917



perfect color popper!


----------



## noviceshopper

drati said:


> Sorry, only just saw this. I am 5'9" and sometimes wear my medium cross body but it's really too short. You may be able to get away with it -- it will depend on your body shape and how high you like your bag to sit. What did you end up deciding?



hi! thanks for your reply! I just checked in so sorry about the delay in reply! I actually haven't decided on anything yet... haha... because from your and a few other tpfer's response the strap is really too short to be worn crossbody... yet i imagine the large will drown me since i'm so short... i'll be heading to US soon so maybe then i can actually try them on before purchasing! anyway, thanks for your reply!


----------



## makeupmama

Headed out with my new PS1 medium  Love, love, love this bag!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

dinitegrity said:


> perfect color popper!


Thank you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

makeupmama said:


> Headed out with my new PS1 medium  Love, love, love this bag!


Wow it looks great on you! Love the color - what's the name of it again?


----------



## cat1967

makeupmama said:


> Headed out with my new PS1 medium  Love, love, love this bag!



Wow amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## makeupmama

COPENHAGEN said:


> Wow it looks great on you! Love the color - what's the name of it again?



On the tag it says concrete gray


----------



## mishimishix

COPENHAGEN said:


> Here we go  Wore my new PS1 Tiny with Commes des Garcons tee, Superfine jeans and Isabel Marant crisi boots (and yes I did remove the tag before I went out he he) :
> 
> View attachment 2739917


SO CUTE! I first fell in love with the tiny PS1 in this exact color but didn't think that i could pull it off... So I settled for a safe (and boring lol) neutral. This color looks so good on you!


----------



## mimi89

My PS1 large in black - love it


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mishimishix said:


> SO CUTE! I first fell in love with the tiny PS1 in this exact color but didn't think that i could pull it off... So I settled for a safe (and boring lol) neutral. This color looks so good on you!




Thank you! I'm a neutral girl at heart so to me you made a great choice  please share pics if you have some - I'd love to see your Tiny!


----------



## mishimishix

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you! I'm a neutral girl at heart so to me you made a great choice  please share pics if you have some - I'd love to see your Tiny!



Here's my midnight suede tiny - these are actually from earlier this year, now that the weather is cooler it's time to bring it out again!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mishimishix said:


> Here's my midnight suede tiny - these are actually from earlier this year, now that the weather is cooler it's time to bring it out again!


Looks really good on you! I love suede and midnight is a gorgeous color


----------



## mishimishix

COPENHAGEN said:


> Looks really good on you! I love suede and midnight is a gorgeous color



Thank you! Yes I love it as well. Initially i thought suede would be more difficult to take care of but with a darker color, i actually don't have to baby it very much and a bit of aging gives the bag more character.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mishimishix said:


> Thank you! Yes I love it as well. Initially i thought suede would be more difficult to take care of but with a darker color, i actually don't have to baby it very much and a bit of aging gives the bag more character.


Good to hear! I am a sucker for suede in general and all my suede heels and boots hold up really well actually. It must just have a bad reputation  I usually spray them with some protecter and brush them with a special suede brush once in a while and they look as good as regular leather 

Would be worried with a lighter suede bag though as you can't wipe dirt of like with reg leather. Also color transfer is probably harder to remove. But with a dark one as yours I think you are safe


----------



## mishimishix

COPENHAGEN said:


> Good to hear! I am a sucker for suede in general and all my suede heels and boots hold up really well actually. It must just have a bad reputation  I usually spray them with some protecter and brush them with a special suede brush once in a while and they look as good as regular leather
> 
> Would be worried with a lighter suede bag though as you can't wipe dirt of like with reg leather. Also color transfer is probably harder to remove. But with a dark one as yours I think you are safe



I know! I was a little paranoid when i first got this bag, and did spray it with a protecter and paid more attention to it when using. But later on i realized that it's actually tougher than my leather PS1 or other leather bags, because those with butter-y soft leather show even the tiniest scratch...  

I can never wear light-colored anything though. The day I wear a white shirt will FOR SURE be the day that i accidentally spill coffee or soup on myself. So no light-colored purses for me.


----------



## alison_elle

I'm excited I can finally join this thread ! Here's my new PS11:


----------



## kifana

My one and only


----------



## new_to_lv

kifana said:


> View attachment 2768930
> 
> My one and only




Beautiful!! I love it &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Ms.Digit

Tied up and ready to go with my Large PS1


----------



## new_to_lv

I ended up buying another PS1 Tote, but this time pre-loved. After buying my PS1 Tote in midnight this style of PS1 has become my favorite!! It is not my most beautiful PS bag but absolutly my most practical!!! I love to use the PS1 Tote cause it is so easy to organize and I love the 2 top handles and that there isn't any flap to enter the main compartement!
Here is my new-to-me PS1 Tote in saddle in action 




I'm happy that I got one more of this style bags now that it is discontinued


----------



## meithemeow

My very much loved and used PS11 Classic


----------



## meithemeow

PS1 medium in midnight 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## slamthegirl

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780741
> View attachment 2780742
> 
> 
> My very much loved and used PS11 Classic




Very elegant. I like your style.


----------



## phy91

My new pouch accompanying me on the train


----------



## ag681

phy91 said:


> My new pouch accompanying me on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793540


Gorgeous! May I ask what color?


----------



## if0708

new_to_lv said:


> I ended up buying another PS1 Tote, but this time pre-loved. After buying my PS1 Tote in midnight this style of PS1 has become my favorite!! It is not my most beautiful PS bag but absolutly my most practical!!! I love to use the PS1 Tote cause it is so easy to organize and I love the 2 top handles and that there isn't any flap to enter the main compartement!
> Here is my new-to-me PS1 Tote in saddle in action
> View attachment 2773016
> 
> View attachment 2773017
> 
> I'm happy that I got one more of this style bags now that it is discontinued




I love this bag and I'm thinking of purchasing it.  Is it a heavy bag?  I'm used to balenciaga bags which are super light.  Thanks so much.


----------



## new_to_lv

if0708 said:


> I love this bag and I'm thinking of purchasing it.  Is it a heavy bag?  I'm used to balenciaga bags which are super light.  Thanks so much.




I'm also into Balenciaga bags but lately PS bags are my favorit!! I do not find the bags heavy at all but maybe not as light as the Balenciagas. The Tote is very practical and I even like it better then my PS1 Large. If you are thinking of getting one I would say do it!! You won't regret it


----------



## if0708

new_to_lv said:


> I'm also into Balenciaga bags but lately PS bags are my favorit!! I do not find the bags heavy at all but maybe not as light as the Balenciagas. The Tote is very practical and I even like it better then my PS1 Large. If you are thinking of getting one I would say do it!! You won't regret it




Thanks so much for the info.  I think I'm going to go for it!  Thanks again.


----------



## phy91

ag681 said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what color?


I believe it's called Saffron, beautiful and super low-maintenance


----------



## new_to_lv

PS1 Medium in Lipstick  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## anitalilac

phy91 said:


> My new pouch accompanying me on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793540



Is it still available in US? That bag is gorgeous! My high school daughter wants a crossbody bag, I think this is perfect!


----------



## Cilifene

Black pouch


----------



## Elle_SWB

Out and about in Paris with my PS11 =)


----------



## Cilifene

Elle_SWB said:


> Out and about in Paris with my PS11 =)



You look beautiful - is it the mini?


----------



## mrs.sjgallagher

I was never a luxury brand bag lover but PS really tick all the boxes for me as a bag that is not in-your-face kind of bag. After a lot of research and stalking TPF, i decided to pursue my love for this brand.. here I am with my first PS, PS1 medium in rip tide.. 

Sorry for the slightly blurry pic, i'm so not a steady photographer..


----------



## Elliespurse

*mrs.sjgallagher* - Congrats on your PS1  Great pic and a great color!


----------



## vincent ko

Here's my PS11 Classic Calf Hair bag.


----------



## paradise1987

Me (and my husband) and my ps1 large in saddle 
It's my first PS and I really love it!

iconosquare.com/p/838471083026096582_3173399
http://iconosquare.com/p/838471083026096582_3173399


----------



## MrGoyard

vincent ko said:


> Here's my PS11 Classic Calf Hair bag.


 Amazing style!


----------



## vincent ko

MrVuitton said:


> Amazing style!


Thank you!


----------



## vincent ko

Me with my latest PS11


----------



## Dodo_doll

vincent ko said:


> Me with my latest PS11



Your collection is swoon worthy  The jade on the ps11 really pops too


----------



## vincent ko

Dodo_doll said:


> Your collection is swoon worthy  The jade on the ps11 really pops too


Thank you so much! I'm definitely loving what PS has to offer &#8211; looking forward to expanding my PS collection. Hihi.


----------



## Dodo_doll

vincent ko said:


> Thank you so much! I'm definitely loving what PS has to offer  looking forward to expanding my PS collection. Hihi.



Me too, I have a tiny and now I am hankering for a fringe ps1. Can't go wrong with proenza


----------



## Prada_Princess

Elle_SWB said:


> Out and about in Paris with my PS11 =)



Love this!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Excited to be able to contribute to
this thread. Heading off to work with my pepe suede pouch.


----------



## Purseholic2

Hello everyone! I had a quick question, is it safe to take out the ps1 in rain and snow? I don't baby my bags but I want to avoid permanent stains! Thank you


----------



## Cilifene

vincent ko said:


> Me with my latest PS11



PERFECTION................


----------



## Cilifene

Jereni said:


> Excited to be able to contribute to
> this thread. Heading off to work with my pepe suede pouch.
> 
> View attachment 2854735



Looks great on you!!! ...congrats Jereni....


----------



## new_to_lv

Large PS1 in Verusa Salt &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## cyanidestyling

Large black PS1 w/ Steve Madden knit scarf + crocodile skin Doc Martens


----------



## Indiana

Oh wow - LOVE all these mod pix!


----------



## PurseAddict79

I'm in!! My very first (and certainly not my last)! PS1 medium in Lemon


----------



## PurseAddict79

Love that color!!! 



new_to_lv said:


> Large PS1 in Verusa Salt &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2860892


----------



## new_to_lv

PurseAddict79 said:


> Love that color!!!




Thanks!! Me too &#128525;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## mtstmichel

Me and mini me sporting my new Celeste PS1 chain wallet.


----------



## cyanidestyling

PurseAddict79 said:


> I'm in!! My very first (and certainly not my last)! PS1 medium in Lemon




So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Businessofstyle

PS11! Love her


----------



## UpUpnAway

Looks great on you . I love mine too: it's my most used bag.


----------



## lazeny

Businessofstyle said:


> PS11! Love her



Looks great! And cute dog too. Is that a Lab?


----------



## lazeny

My favorite beauty


----------



## addicted19

me with my ps11. i had the classic at first but sold it to get the smaller size as i found the classic was much too overwhelming on my 5"1' frame


----------



## mtstmichel

addicted19 said:


> me with my ps11. i had the classic at first but sold it to get the smaller size as i found the classic was much too overwhelming on my 5"1' frame



This one suits you well. Looks awesome!


----------



## allyn

addicted19 said:


> me with my ps11. i had the classic at first but sold it to get the smaller size as i found the classic was much too overwhelming on my 5"1' frame




The mini is perfect for you!! Mine doesn't have the D ring... Sort of wish it did!


----------



## Cilifene

Black PS1 Pouch....


----------



## new_to_lv

Cilifene said:


> Black PS1 Pouch....




Love your bag and your whole outfit. You look great and very cooool &#128526;

That black pouch is on my wishlist!!


----------



## vincent ko

Mini PS11 Stingray


----------



## vincent ko

Another look.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Black PS1 Pouch....


Very cool, dear!


----------



## Cilifene

new_to_lv said:


> Love your bag and your whole outfit. You look great and very cooool &#128526;
> 
> That black pouch is on my wishlist!!



Thank you - pouch is a very roomy little bag...



skyqueen said:


> Very cool, dear!



Thanks dear,


----------



## nycbella

Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

nycbella said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
> Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
> In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;
> View attachment 2934122




Gorgeous color! [emoji178]


----------



## bagboy123

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ Gorgeous!
> 
> The PS1 is a sturdy, but stylish, bag that will be perfect for your school essentials.  And Midnight is a great alternative to basic black.  Congrats on your new addition!!



Can a ps1 large hold a computer and some books without being overweighed? Im considering purchasing a large for school, but i am afraid i am going to ruin it :/


----------



## Happy Luppy

new_to_lv said:


> Large PS1 in Verusa Salt &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2860892



I love your bag, the colour is just simply gorgeous!


----------



## diYchante

With my PS1 Kelly Green. It's March but still chilly here, so let the bright green bring a spring feeling!


----------



## nycbella

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous color! [emoji178]




Thank You [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nycbella

diYchante said:


> With my PS1 Kelly Green. It's March but still chilly here, so let the bright green bring a spring feeling!




Looking good  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## diYchante

nycbella said:


> Looking good  [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you &#128512;


----------



## midniteluna

nycbella said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
> Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
> In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;
> View attachment 2934122




Congrats on the new PS! Great choice of color! I'm always into colors for bags  I have a lipstick red in large myself  should've gotten a medium instead but the red I wanted was sold out in medium >.<


----------



## Kat Madridista

Wore my PS11 out for the first time today!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kat Madridista said:


> Wore my PS11 out for the first time today!


 Fabulous!


----------



## chanel123

I am wearing my Proenza Schouler PS1 Linen Satchel.  I use the longer strap from other bag to wear the this PS1 cross body

( I think it's from 2011 Spring collection? Can't remember)


----------



## UpUpnAway

nycbella said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
> Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
> In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;
> View attachment 2934122



That pink is such a lovely pop of color. It looks great on you!



diYchante said:


> With my PS1 Kelly Green. It's March but still chilly here, so let the bright green bring a spring feeling!



Loving the spring color! Great color, great size; very flattering on you!


----------



## UpUpnAway

I don't own a ps1 but thought id share some photos I took while visiting my large midnight ps1 at the store recently. Love this bag even though I cheated on it by purchasing a large givenchy pandora at the last minute instead...

I'm 5'4 for reference.


----------



## Cilifene

new_to_lv said:


> Large PS1 in Verusa Salt &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
> View attachment 2860892



Wow....


----------



## Cilifene

nycbella said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
> Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
> In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;
> View attachment 2934122



Love the color - you look great with it....


----------



## Cilifene

chanel123 said:


> I am wearing my Proenza Schouler PS1 Linen Satchel.  I use the longer strap from other bag to wear the this PS1 cross body
> 
> ( I think it's from 2011 Spring collection? Can't remember)



Cool ..looking great!


----------



## Kat Madridista

I may be a little obsessed with my PS11


----------



## ehemelay

I've been using my new L Black PS1 nonstop since it arrived last week.  

I decided a couple of years ago that I didn't want any duplicate styles in my bag collection, but I am seriously thinking about replacing my current brown bag with another PS1... the proportion of the Medium size is practically a different style... I've got to calm down and enjoy this new bag for a while before I leap in to another purchase.  

I usually wear bags over the shoulder, but I want to accelerate the "breaking in" process for the top handle, so I've been wandering around the house like a crazy person, holding this bag in the crook of my arm.


----------



## vanfall

my ps11


----------



## cmars

new_to_lv said:


> I ended up buying another PS1 Tote, but this time pre-loved. After buying my PS1 Tote in midnight this style of PS1 has become my favorite!! It is not my most beautiful PS bag but absolutly my most practical!!! I love to use the PS1 Tote cause it is so easy to organize and I love the 2 top handles and that there isn't any flap to enter the main compartement!
> Here is my new-to-me PS1 Tote in saddle in action
> View attachment 2773016
> 
> View attachment 2773017
> 
> I'm happy that I got one more of this style bags now that it is discontinued


You just sold me on the tote! Lovely bag!


----------



## TejasMama

Here is my peacock PS1 out and about running errands.  This color makes me smile every time I use this bag.  Love it!


----------



## vincent ko

Mini Stingray PS11


----------



## addicted19

Kat Madridista said:


> I may be a little obsessed with my PS11



in love with that colour!


----------



## Kat Madridista

addicted19 said:


> in love with that colour!


I know, right? It's such a nice shade of olive/army green.


----------



## lazeny

Out and about with my PS11


----------



## midniteluna

lazeny said:


> Out and about with my PS11




Is it a user friendly bag? I'm not much of a structured bag person and I love my L PS1. Thinking of getting another PS but smaller in size..I quite like the PS11 but afraid the structured shape will make me carry the bag less...is it a good everyday bag? I'm on the bigger side so it's also a concern. To those using PS11, do share your opinion if you own one. Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## lazeny

midniteluna said:


> Is it a user friendly bag? I'm not much of a structured bag person and I love my L PS1. Thinking of getting another PS but smaller in size..I quite like the PS11 but afraid the structured shape will make me carry the bag less...is it a good everyday bag? I'm on the bigger side so it's also a concern. To those using PS11, do share your opinion if you own one. Thank you [emoji8]



I can't say if it's a good every day bag if, for example, you carry a large amount of stuff with you. It looks small, but you can fit a substantial amount of stuff despite the size of PS11.

 I'm only 5' but on a... thicker side, and it hangs extremely well on me, I can also carry it crossbody.

As for the structure, my PS11 has not lost it shape and is still very sturdy and structured. I don't carry this bag often, only on weekends and it depends on my mood and the clothes I wear. I also bought this on summer of 2012 and the flap, when you open them, has creases now. 


I'll take a picture of the creases and post it when I get home.


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have the smaller ps11 (the mini classic?) and  find it very user-friendly. I was afraid to use it at first and had slight buyer's remorse for a bit bc it was so structured. 

But then I got over it... what's the use of having a beautiful bag if I'm not going to use it? So now I use it all the time. Mostly for going out with dh, running errands without kids in tow, as a clutch for a night out, or when I am out with the kids and need my essentials (wallet, keys, phone) on me via the crossbody option (in addition to a diaper bag that I can just leave somewhere). 

I also don't baby it at ALL and it has retained it's shape very well. The leather is very sturdy and hardy. It has signs of use and some light scratches but this is how I prefer it. IMO, bags are more beautiful when loved, used, and broken in a bit. 

A few things to be aware of before the plunge: my bag squeaks a lot (although lately it's gotten a bit better somehow) and there is a whole thread about squeaky bags somewhere around. The strap also inexplicably detaches every so often. I just clip it back on. 

I've seen photos of this bag on women of all shapes and sizes and they all look pretty fab .


----------



## UpUpnAway

midniteluna said:


> Is it a user friendly bag? I'm not much of a structured bag person and I love my L PS1. Thinking of getting another PS but smaller in size..I quite like the PS11 but afraid the structured shape will make me carry the bag less...is it a good everyday bag? I'm on the bigger side so it's also a concern. To those using PS11, do share your opinion if you own one. Thank you [emoji8]


 Oops forgot to respond to your quote! See above.


----------



## midniteluna

UpUpnAway said:


> I have the smaller ps11 (the mini classic?) and  find it very user-friendly. I was afraid to use it at first and had slight buyer's remorse for a bit bc it was so structured.
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got over it... what's the use of having a beautiful bag if I'm not going to use it? So now I use it all the time. Mostly for going out with dh, running errands without kids in tow, as a clutch for a night out, or when I am out with the kids and need my essentials (wallet, keys, phone) on me via the crossbody option (in addition to a diaper bag that I can just leave somewhere).
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't baby it at ALL and it has retained it's shape very well. The leather is very sturdy and hardy. It has signs of use and some light scratches but this is how I prefer it. IMO, bags are more beautiful when loved, used, and broken in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> A few things to be aware of before the plunge: my bag squeaks a lot (although lately it's gotten a bit better somehow) and there is a whole thread about squeaky bags somewhere around. The strap also inexplicably detaches every so often. I just clip it back on.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen photos of this bag on women of all shapes and sizes and they all look pretty fab .




Thank you for sharing your experience! I have yet to actually try the bag in person, I guess I will know once I try it in person  I'll be traveling to UK and Paris next month, looking forward to checking out the bags [emoji7]


----------



## midniteluna

lazeny said:


> I can't say if it's a good every day bag if, for example, you carry a large amount of stuff with you. It looks small, but you can fit a substantial amount of stuff despite the size of PS11.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 5' but on a... thicker side, and it hangs extremely well on me, I can also carry it crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the structure, my PS11 has not lost it shape and is still very sturdy and structured. I don't carry this bag often, only on weekends and it depends on my mood and the clothes I wear. I also bought this on summer of 2012 and the flap, when you open them, has creases now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a picture of the creases and post it when I get home.




Thank you for sharing  I've tried some structured cross body bags but it does not seem to look good on me and am just afraid it's going to stick out awkwardly when I carry it. I guess bags looks better with wear [emoji6]


----------



## hannahrog

My PS1 in teal was the first designer bag I bought - I wear it all of the time and still love it! I obsessed over this thread before I bought it, so I thought I'd show my PS1 in action from the weekend. I recently started a blog so you can see more pictures there: necessaryluxury.co. Thanks for letting me share!! xx


----------



## zjajkj

PS1 Large Chain Wallet in Grapefruit
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/a-little-something-for-my-bff-907131.html


----------



## MAGJES

nycbella said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today , so I thought I'd share it with you lovelies [emoji7]
> Introducing my new PS1 Medium Raspberry.
> In love with this color, perfect for Spring and Summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;
> View attachment 2934122



I love this color but it looks so very different on the NM website.  The PS website shows the bag as well and the color is very vivid.  NE pics make the bag look almost coral....ish.

Can you possibly post more pics???       next to something red??
 Thanks so much!!


----------



## MrGoyard

hannahrog said:


> My PS1 in teal was the first designer bag I bought - I wear it all of the time and still love it! I obsessed over this thread before I bought it, so I thought I'd show my PS1 in action from the weekend. I recently started a blog so you can see more pictures there: necessaryluxury.co. Thanks for letting me share!! xx


 Gorgeous!


----------



## binbin1394

Me and my PS11 blue degrade


----------



## Piarpreet

My second PS11 in oil slick from the fall 13 collection i think. Paired it with some oil slick flats from sigerson morrison.


----------



## jax818

My latest purchase. Ps1 fringe pouch


----------



## lazeny

My Large PS1. There's a lot of stuff inside so it looks bottom heavy.


----------



## heaRtB

With my medium PS1 [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## midniteluna

jax818 said:


> My latest purchase. Ps1 fringe pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043327
> View attachment 3043328




Love it! Looks good on you! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## DiJe40

heaRtB said:


> With my medium PS1 [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]




Lovely..what colour is it?


----------



## heaRtB

Lovely..what colour is it?
Thank you [emoji4]
It's the Military with SHW


----------



## Weusedtowait

Took mine out for a stroll yesterday!


----------



## DiJe40

heaRtB said:


> Lovely..what colour is it?
> Thank you [emoji4]
> It's the Military with SHW




I ordered the Military and was looking for the colour on pictures untill it arrives.
Yours is beautiful..  [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## DiJe40

Ps1 medium


----------



## casseyelsie

DiJe40 said:


> Ps1 medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066757




Nice bag!  May I know what size is that? And if you can still adjust the strap to be longer? I need longer strap because I like the bag to hit lower and I'm 165cm. I cant try because there's no Proenza store in my country. I'm thinking of ordering online. Thank you.


----------



## DiJe40

casseyelsie said:


> Nice bag!  May I know what size is that? And if you can still adjust the strap to be longer? I need longer strap because I like the bag to hit lower and I'm 165cm. I cant try because there's no Proenza store in my country. I'm thinking of ordering online. Thank you.




Thank you..this is the medium size and I'm 164 cm. The strap on the pic is the longest. I even put a LV keychain between to add some lenght (9cm)


----------



## casseyelsie

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you..this is the medium size and I'm 164 cm. The strap on the pic is the longest. I even put a LV keychain between to add some lenght (9cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067366




Aww even with LV Keychain it's still not really long eh? Hmm I really love this design but need further consideration in that case.


----------



## DiJe40

casseyelsie said:


> Aww even with LV Keychain it's still not really long eh? Hmm I really love this design but need further consideration in that case.




I think that length crossbody is comfortable..but that's personal. [emoji2]


----------



## pixiejenna

My old dark red I haven't used in a long time


----------



## diYchante

My PS1 medium tweed with Icelandic lagoon behind me &#128156;


----------



## cathead87

heaRtB said:


> With my medium PS1



I love this combo!


----------



## serenityneow

diYchante said:


> My PS1 medium tweed with Icelandic lagoon behind me &#128156;


I love this photo!  You look cool, worldly, and happy!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

With my ps11


----------



## Sale

Ps1 Tiny in pepe , i just love it


----------



## cmars

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you..this is the medium size and I'm 164 cm. The strap on the pic is the longest. I even put a LV keychain between to add some lenght (9cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067366



I have the same key chain, I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## DiJe40

cmars said:


> I have the same key chain, I'll have to give it a try!




Bought the key chain for my LV pochette..wich I don't use anymore. So now it stays permanent on my PS..


----------



## Kisa

Ps11 chain wallet on a rainy day


----------



## MAGJES

Kisa said:


> Ps11 chain wallet on a rainy day



Love!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kisa said:


> Ps11 chain wallet on a rainy day




[emoji173]&#65039;wow so beautiful. I have never seen this chain wallet before. May I ask how much is that cute little thing?


----------



## Kisa

MAGJES said:


> Love!



Thank you &#128538;


----------



## Kisa

Thank you! I just love tiny bags. (Can't believe I say it, I used to own a Chloe Edith! &#128513 I bought this one from a reseller for about $500. I believe it was originally $985 - I remember the black one being stocked at Barney's but can't remember where I saw the white one! 

I really wanted a plain white one but there were none available at the time and I see now there is one on ebay UK. You could check it out!  best of luck!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kisa said:


> Thank you! I just love tiny bags. (Can't believe I say it, I used to own a Chloe Edith! [emoji16]) I bought this one from a reseller for about $500. I believe it was originally $985 - I remember the black one being stocked at Barney's but can't remember where I saw the white one!
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted a plain white one but there were none available at the time and I see now there is one on ebay UK. You could check it out!  best of luck!




Thank you kisa


----------



## Tiare

Do all PS11 shoulders have the ring at the bottom? I see online that the larger one has the buckles, but, it's hard to tell if there is that ring too.

I'm trying to decide between the smaller PS11 and the larger. There's a big price difference and only about an inch in each direction - so, it must be the bottom buckles and/or ring that make the difference in price?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Do all PS11 shoulders have the ring at the bottom? I see online that the larger one has the buckles, but, it's hard to tell if there is that ring too.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the smaller PS11 and the larger. There's a big price difference and only about an inch in each direction - so, it must be the bottom buckles and/or ring that make the difference in price?



No, the D-ring at the centre base is only on older styles.  The Classic has the buckles and the Mini Classic doesn't.  
There's a noticeable difference in size when carried.  The Mini is a very functional size for a small bag and doubles as a clutch for evening with shoulder strap removed.
The Classic is a good sized day bag and will fit an iPad plus all the essentials easily.  I have both and would recommend the Classic (larger size) over the Mini unless you want a small bag or have a budget.
Lots more information here : http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/the-ps11-the-box-bag-by-proenza-schouler-638389.html

Suggest you start at the end and work back for the most up to date information


----------



## Tiare

Straight-Laced said:


> No, the D-ring at the centre base is only on older styles.  The Classic has the buckles and the Mini Classic doesn't.
> There's a noticeable difference in size when carried.  The Mini is a very functional size for a small bag and doubles as a clutch for evening with shoulder strap removed.
> The Classic is a good sized day bag and will fit an iPad plus all the essentials easily.  I have both and would recommend the Classic (larger size) over the Mini unless you want a small bag or have a budget.
> Lots more information here : http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/the-ps11-the-box-bag-by-proenza-schouler-638389.html
> 
> Suggest you start at the end and work back for the most up to date information



Thanks so much. I'm bummed that the newer ones don't have the ring


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Thanks so much. I'm bummed that the newer ones don't have the ring



I like the D-ring too but I have two bags in the newer version without the ring (I have 5 PS11s in all) and I actually like the Classic size all sleek and minimal  
There are still one or two of the D-rings bags around in stores but they're getting scarce and are usually seasonal colours or textures.


----------



## UpUpnAway

My first ps1! A black pouch with gun metal hardware. I've been eyeing the ps1 for three years! I think it is so beautiful. Now I have three black bags: a small black bag (ps1 pouch), a medium black bag (balenciaga city), and a large black bag (givenchy pandora). Between the three I feel set for my mostly casual lifestyle of work and being a mother of young children. 

















The pouch fits my four essentials: my full size LV zippy wallet, rayban sunglasses and case, keys, some make up, and iPhone in the back pocket. 

I also purchased it from nordstrom juuuuuust in case it has issues (like common ps1 hardware issues) bc they have good customer service. 

I love the pouch though and it will likely be my most used bag .


----------



## COPENHAGEN

UpUpnAway said:


> My first ps1! A black pouch with gun metal hardware. I've been eyeing the ps1 for three years! I think it is so beautiful. Now I have three black bags: a small black bag (ps1 pouch), a medium black bag (balenciaga city), and a large black bag (givenchy pandora). Between the three I feel set for my mostly casual lifestyle of work and being a mother of young children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pouch fits my four essentials: my full size LV zippy wallet, rayban sunglasses and case, keys, some make up, and iPhone in the back pocket.
> 
> I also purchased it from nordstrom juuuuuust in case it has issues (like common ps1 hardware issues) bc they have good customer service.
> 
> I love the pouch though and it will likely be my most used bag .


It looks gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## UpUpnAway

COPENHAGEN said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, congrats!



Thank you! I love it! I've been wearing it everyday. It brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Jereni

UpUpnAway said:


> My first ps1! A black pouch with gun metal hardware. I've been eyeing the ps1 for three years! I think it is so beautiful.



Congrats on your first ps! It is a lovely little bag and looks great on you!


----------



## Jereni

Off to work with my PS11 Tiny! I absolutely adore this bag. It's a small one but just looks so chic to me!


----------



## SLCsocialite

I am so obsessed with my PS11, for it being ombre I'm surprised how much I wear it!


----------



## Piarpreet

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you..this is the medium size and I'm 164 cm. The strap on the pic is the longest. I even put a LV keychain between to add some lenght (9cm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067366




Thats a great idea!


----------



## Straight-Laced

SLCsocialite said:


> I am so obsessed with my PS11, for it being ombre I'm surprised how much I wear it!



Love this!  The ombre PS11 is kind of unexpected with this sophisticated outfit and it really works


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my PS11 Tiny! I absolutely adore this bag. It's a small one but just looks so chic to me!
> 
> View attachment 3151428



Great outfit!!!  The bag is chic and so are you.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

lazeny said:


> My Large PS1. There's a lot of stuff inside so it looks bottom heavy.



Wow I think I'm in love with your bag!! 
Might be adding a PS to my wish list


----------



## Forex

Just got this last week from on ps website. My 1st PS1. Now I'm thinking about get a mini ps1 on sale


----------



## ohricochet

My large PS1, truly my workhorse bag!


----------



## hikkichan

SLCsocialite said:


> I am so obsessed with my PS11, for it being ombre I'm surprised how much I wear it!




Great style!


----------



## DiJe40

ohricochet said:


> My large PS1, truly my workhorse bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203184




I love your look!


----------



## mimikittytwins

ohricochet said:


> My large PS1, truly my workhorse bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203184



love it! I just ordered my first ps1 medium; now I want a large after I see your picture


----------



## kifana

My second PS1. Black tiny from EbayUK. Great bargain £550.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

kifana said:


> View attachment 3204772
> 
> 
> My second PS1. Black tiny from EbayUK. Great bargain £550.



omg that's a great price!!!


----------



## gswpurse

Bought this beauty last month..


----------



## kifana

WednesdayAddams said:


> omg that's a great price!!!




Indeed


----------



## cas12345

Just received this in the mail today, got it second hand but almost like new , deep Coral color is so rich in person! I'm in love wanted this bag for over a year now !


----------



## edanc

cas12345 said:


> Just received this in the mail today, got it second hand but almost like new , deep Coral color is so rich in person! I'm in love wanted this bag for over a year now !



Congrats! That's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## edanc

gswpurse said:


> Bought this beauty last month..



So pretty!


----------



## canyongirl

cas12345 said:


> Just received this in the mail today, got it second hand but almost like new , deep Coral color is so rich in person! I'm in love wanted this bag for over a year now !


Gorgeous color.


----------



## cas12345

Thanks ! Now have to plan my outfit around it


----------



## kifana

cas12345 said:


> Just received this in the mail today, got it second hand but almost like new , deep Coral color is so rich in person! I'm in love wanted this bag for over a year now !




Lovely colour [emoji106]


----------



## Tiare

Finally found a HG! A beautiful, black PS11 with the bottom, center ring. I gave up trying to convince myself that I would be just as happy with a brand new one that didn't have the ring and just searched high and low for the one I truly wanted  I love her sooooo much, my new favorite, everyday bag!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

From my instagram. PS1 in Smoke. Love this bag!


www.instagram.com/fancymefresh/


----------



## cathead87

FancyMeFresh said:


> From my instagram. PS1 in Smoke. Love this bag!


 
Beautiful pic! I love the color of your Smoke. Is this an older bag...when smoke aged into a brownish taupe?


----------



## FancyMeFresh

cathead87 said:


> Beautiful pic! I love the color of your Smoke. Is this an older bag...when smoke aged into a brownish taupe?



Thank you, I purchased the bag last year, but it is my daily work bag so it gets a lot of use.


----------



## suelgi

Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!


----------



## canyongirl

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3220152
> 
> 
> Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!


Love the tweed!!!  Enjoy.


----------



## cathead87

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3220152
> 
> 
> Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!


 

I  this bag!  If they had made it in the large I would have been all over it.


----------



## edanc

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3220152
> 
> 
> Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!



That tweed!


----------



## makeupmama

Going out for Sunday brunch with my mom. My PS1 hasn't seen action in a while. Thought she needed some time to play today. Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## Kritrose21

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3220152
> 
> 
> Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!


stunning. love the bag charm


----------



## Kritrose21

my ps1 with me on vaca

http://i1.wp.com/www.basicallyblond...015/11/proenza-schouler-ps1-tobacco-bag-3.jpg


----------



## eviexo

On our way home [emoji16]


----------



## CourtneyMc22

eviexo said:


> On our way home [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262681




Omg, stunning color!!! 

Got my PS tiny in smoke last week and it's LOVE! Thinking of selling my PS1 bc the tiny size is so perfect.


----------



## eviexo

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Omg, stunning color!!!
> 
> Got my PS tiny in smoke last week and it's LOVE! Thinking of selling my PS1 bc the tiny size is so perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3264739




What a perfect crossbody [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cathead87

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Got my PS tiny in smoke last week and it's LOVE! Thinking of selling my PS1 bc the tiny size is so perfect.


 
Congrats...it looks great on you! I almost purchased a Tiny during the ****** sale but managed to control myself.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

eviexo said:


> What a perfect crossbody [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!! It's the perfect size, for sure.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

cathead87 said:


> Congrats...it looks great on you! I almost purchased a Tiny during the ****** sale but managed to control myself.




Thank you! I actually got it from ******! I sold her a bag to resale so we kinda did a swap! The next day, a vintage Chanel popped up on Fashionphile that I couldn't pass up so I've been very bad the last 2 weeks, ha!


----------



## allofthebags

gswpurse said:


> Bought this beauty last month..


oh my gosh this colour is gorgeous!!


----------



## MAGJES

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Omg, stunning color!!!
> 
> Got my PS tiny in smoke last week and it's LOVE! Thinking of selling my PS1 bc the tiny size is so perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3264739



I LOVE the tiny size.  I'm tempted by one on her site right now.


----------



## MAGJES

Kritrose21 said:


> my ps1 with me on vaca
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/www.basicallyblond...015/11/proenza-schouler-ps1-tobacco-bag-3.jpg



Very pretty!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MAGJES said:


> I LOVE the tiny size.  I'm tempted by one on her site right now.



You wouldn't regret it!! I already decided for sure that I'm selling my medium PS1. This size is just PERFECT! I have been wearing it nonstop on the weekends.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hello, I'm new here! Just got my first PS1 XL Navy last week. It was on sale from PS official website. LOVE IT!


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats!  It looks great!


----------



## cathead87

MarkWoo said:


> Hello, I'm new here! Just got my first PS1 XL Navy last week. It was on sale from PS official website. LOVE IT!


 
I love this bag...and it looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## MarkWoo

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!  It looks great!






cathead87 said:


> I love this bag...and it looks great on you. Congrats!




Thanks, guys! It's a very cool bag! When I first saw this bag on Mr. Porter a year ago, it was like £1400 with taxes. Thanks exchange differences, it's only cost me like 700.


----------



## Ellie. N

MarkWoo said:


> Thanks, guys! It's a very cool bag! When I first saw this bag on Mr. Porter a year ago, it was like £1400 with taxes. Thanks exchange differences, it's only cost me like 700.


wow ! great find at a great price ! you look great with it


----------



## Ellie. N

My leopard print baby in action!


----------



## cathead87

Ellie. N said:


> My leopard print baby in action!


 
LVING this!  When you get a minute can you post a close up of the bag?  I have never seen this one before.


----------



## Ellie. N

cathead87 said:


> LVING this!  When you get a minute can you post a close up of the bag?  I have never seen this one before.


Thank you  bought it last year at a Parisian department store and it's the only Proenza bag I own but I love it


----------



## cathead87

Ellie. N said:


> Thank you  bought it last year at a Parisian department store and it's the only Proenza bag I own but I love it


 
Wow! Thank you for posting the pic. 
I have only seen PS11s in pictures...not irl.  I might have to check this bag out one day. I'm afraid that it will be too small.


----------



## MarkWoo

Ellie. N said:


> wow ! great find at a great price ! you look great with it



Thanks! I will get another one next year for my birthday for sure! 

Love your lovely leopard ps11!  Nice


----------



## new_to_lv

Wearing my new PS1 medium in navy suede [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## hannahrog

new_to_lv said:


> Wearing my new PS1 medium in navy suede [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3298773
> 
> View attachment 3298775


Wow, beautiful bag!! I love how the PS1 looks in suede. May have to be my next purchase  I hope you love it! It looks great with your bracelet too.


----------



## new_to_lv

hannahrog said:


> Wow, beautiful bag!! I love how the PS1 looks in suede. May have to be my next purchase  I hope you love it! It looks great with your bracelet too.




Thank you!! Yes the PS1 looks very good in suede [emoji170] Bought the bracelet to match on of my Bottega Veneta bags but it looks good with this PS1 as well [emoji2][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## serenityneow

Casual first day out with my PS1 Tiny in Militaire.  The bag is weightless and perfect for lots of walking.  It will be a travel companion --


----------



## dyyong

new_to_lv said:


> Wearing my new PS1 medium in navy suede [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3298773
> 
> View attachment 3298775



simply GORGEOUS!!


----------



## dyyong

serenityneow said:


> Casual first day out with my PS1 Tiny in Militaire.  The bag is weightless and perfect for lots of walking.  It will be a travel companion --
> View attachment 3300761



look really cute on you!! may I know how tall are you? TIA!!


----------



## dyyong

gswpurse said:


> Bought this beauty last month..



lovely!! is this royal blue?


----------



## Ali_Andee

Accessorizing my emerald green tiny PS. Such a fun bag![emoji256]


----------



## MarkWoo

Ali_Andee said:


> Accessorizing my emerald green tiny PS. Such a fun bag![emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306716



Nice combo  

So cute!


----------



## serenityneow

dyyong said:


> look really cute on you!! may I know how tall are you? TIA!!


Thank you!  I'm 5'4".


----------



## Miss World

suelgi said:


> View attachment 3220152
> 
> 
> Received in the mail yesterday! My PS1 tiny in tweed. I love it!!



Love the tweed, absolutely beautiful.  I want a Proenza Schouler Courier bag in tweed.


----------



## Harper Quinn

First time posting here... my ps1 pouch in maize &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Harper Quinn

forgot to attach!


----------



## ozmodiar

Harper Quinn said:


> forgot to attach!



So pretty!


----------



## Harper Quinn

ozmodiar said:


> So pretty!



thank you! can't wair for the weather to warm up so I can wear her out!


----------



## heartLV

My very first PS, an elegant PS11 mini classic white in linosa leather. So chic and fashionable&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## k5ml3k

Finally took this baby out!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

My very 1st Proenza Schouler [emoji7]


----------



## cathead87

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3321228
> 
> My very 1st Proenza Schouler [emoji7]


 
Is this one of the older Smoke PS1s?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

cathead87 said:


> Is this one of the older Smoke PS1s?




I don't know [emoji52] I got it preloved from consignment shop here in HK for $200. One thing I know that I am loving this bag.


----------



## cathead87

jadeaymanalac said:


> I don't know [emoji52] I got it preloved from consignment shop here in HK for $200. One thing I know that I am loving this bag.


 

Well, it's beautiful and you got a great price. Congrats!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

cathead87 said:


> Well, it's beautiful and you got a great price. Congrats!




Thanks got lucky I guess hehehe


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my new white PS11 python.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

With my current favorite PS1


----------



## kkim005

MarkWoo said:


> Hello, I'm new here! Just got my first PS1 XL Navy last week. It was on sale from PS official website. LOVE IT!


Do you find xl too big?? I am considering it but not sure!


----------



## MarkWoo

kkim005 said:


> Do you find xl too big?? I am considering it but not sure!



Hi, yes its a big bag, but its fine for my height and build. I'm about 5'10(male). it can easily fit my retina Macbook pro 13inch and everything I need. I also plan to get a large one next year for more options.


----------



## starwhip

Hello, PSers!

I recently purchased an AW Mini Marti, hoping I could double it for school and play. It's a beautiful bag but it is too small and I realized once I got it that I would prefer something more rectangular. I'm thinking I'm going to return it for something more PS style. I really love the PS1 in suede (this one is ideal but I don't know if I'll be able to find it http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-00460104080610.html), and I was wondering the size you would recommend? Ideally I'd like to fit a laptop, books, and pens/paper inside this bag and I'd prefer the strap to extend past my hip when worn over the shoulder (I'm 5'7"). Would a large suffice or do I need to be looking for an extra large?


----------



## Elliespurse

starwhip said:


> Hello, PSers!
> 
> I recently purchased an AW Mini Marti, hoping I could double it for school and play. It's a beautiful bag but it is too small and I realized once I got it that I would prefer something more rectangular. I'm thinking I'm going to return it for something more PS style. I really love the PS1 in suede (this one is ideal but I don't know if I'll be able to find it http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-00460104080610.html), and I was wondering the size you would recommend? Ideally I'd like to fit a laptop, books, and pens/paper inside this bag and I'd prefer the strip to extend past my hip when worn over the shoulder (I'm 5'7"). Would a large suffice or do I need to be looking for an extra large?



Hi, I would go for the Large over the leather XL because it has more empty weight than the Large. There's now the nylon XL though and this could have lower weight.


----------



## bagboy123

Wearing my pouch in emerald and blue tweed. Most pratical bag ever
http://imgur.com/cNDCtZH


----------



## cathead87

starwhip said:


> Hello, PSers!
> 
> I recently purchased an AW Mini Marti, hoping I could double it for school and play. It's a beautiful bag but it is too small and I realized once I got it that I would prefer something more rectangular. I'm thinking I'm going to return it for something more PS style. I really love the PS1 in suede (this one is ideal but I don't know if I'll be able to find it http://www.barneys.com/proenza-schouler-ps1-large-00460104080610.html), and I was wondering the size you would recommend? Ideally I'd like to fit a laptop, books, and pens/paper inside this bag and I'd prefer the strap to extend past my hip when worn over the shoulder (I'm 5'7"). Would a large suffice or do I need to be looking for an extra large?


 
Your link isn't working for me...so I'm assuming that you are asking about the standard PS1 in Large and XLarge.  I would definitely suggest browsing through this thread and the 'What's inside your PS' thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/photos-whats-inside-your-ps-678206.html

I have both the L and XL and couldn't imagine loading up my large with a laptop, books, and other school supplies.  JMO, but even if it all fit I would wonder if the straps would continue to support the weight.  Also, I am 5'9" and the strap does not extend past my hip.

I used my XL for the first time a few weeks ago while attending an out-of-state training class.  I wanted to carry just one bag in addition to my suitcase. I don't have a laptop but was able to load it with a 3-ring binder, lots of paperwork, folders, several Kindles, and all of the items I normally have in my purse...with room to spare.  I spent about 16 hours flying and walking through airports and it handled it all beautifully...and the long strap is a great length making it easy to get in and out of while on the shoulder.  I even continued to carry it for several days after my return because I was just too lazy to change bags. 
If I had to look for a negative it would be that mine has the 2 straps made of leather and they are a little narrow for this size bag so it can dig into the shoulder after awhile.


----------



## cathead87

bagboy123 said:


> Wearing my pouch in emerald and blue tweed. Most pratical bag ever


 

Great pic! I'm glad that you finally found your PS1 in tweed.


----------



## zhusy07

Just got this baby~ love the practical size


----------



## DiJe40

zhusy07 said:


> Just got this baby~ love the practical size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329465




Nice[emoji7]...is it brown or red? I like the colour..


----------



## zhusy07

DiJe40 said:


> Nice[emoji7]...is it brown or red? I like the colour..




Thanks! It is a dark red color called Crimson~


----------



## DiJe40

zhusy07 said:


> Thanks! It is a dark red color called Crimson~




Lovely..[emoji76]


----------



## cabbagekid

Hello everyone! Here I am with my family and my PS11 Mini! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## k5ml3k

I know that the squeaking is a common issue with the PS11 but has anyone successfully fixed this issue? I thought I read somewhere that the squeezing could be from loose screws but I checked mine and they seem fine. The squeaking is driving me nuts! Thank you!!


----------



## MarkWoo

Hey guys, it's been a while since I got my ps1. Just want to share some more pics.(I'm 5'10/177cm)

 Can't wait to get my next one. I'm thinking PS1 pouch.


----------



## cathead87

MarkWoo said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while since I got my ps1. Just want to share some more pics.(I'm 5'10/177cm)
> 
> Can't wait to get my next one. I'm thinking PS1 pouch.



Glad to see you are still enjoying your XL PS1.  I am traveling this week...so I am using my XL too. I love it. It's the perfect size.  I noticed that your strap clips on.  How sturdy are the clips?...do they hold quite a bit of weight?

I owned a pouch for a very brief period. So cute but way too small for me. I carry a long zip-around wallet and it just wouldn't fit. I might try the Tiny some day.


----------



## MarkWoo

cathead87 said:


> Glad to see you are still enjoying your XL PS1.  I am traveling this week...so I am using my XL too. I love it. It's the perfect size.  I noticed that your strap clips on.  How sturdy are the clips?...do they hold quite a bit of weight?
> 
> I owned a pouch for a very brief period. So cute but way too small for me. I carry a long zip-around wallet and it just wouldn't fit. I might try the Tiny some day.



The strap clips are fine! No issue at all. I know mine is different from regular leather XL, so not quite sure about the difference.

I like simplicity of the pouch. And strap looks quite long compared to ps11.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

MarkWoo said:


> Hey guys, it's been a while since I got my ps1. Just want to share some more pics.(I'm 5'10/177cm)
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get my next one. I'm thinking PS1 pouch.




The bag looks amazing on you. [emoji7]


----------



## MarkWoo

jadeaymanalac said:


> The bag looks amazing on you. [emoji7]



Thank you!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sunglow

My new PS1 pouch! I didn't have any black bags and this perfectly fills the void
.


----------



## ttnquyen

Hello everyone,

This is my first melon medium Ps1. 

Nice day, ^^


----------



## jadeaymanalac

^Beautiful color!!!


----------



## ttnquyen

jadeaymanalac said:


> ^Beautiful color!!!



Thank you very much ^^


----------



## kjohn138

k5ml3k said:


> I know that the squeaking is a common issue with the PS11 but has anyone successfully fixed this issue? I thought I read somewhere that the squeezing could be from loose screws but I checked mine and they seem fine. The squeaking is driving me nuts! Thank you!!


Hi, sorry this reply is coming like a month later! It was me that talked about the squeaking possibly being related to a screw/rivet being loose (causing the strap of my PS11 to eventually come completely unattached). Turns out, after getting it back from PS, the squeaking persisted so the issues were actually unrelated. I just wanted to clarify. I still have the bag - it's the mini PS11 in dove - but the squeaking is so annoying, I agree.


----------



## geminibags

Here's my bargain large PS1 in smoke. Thanks to Ellie for authenticating it. Didn't come with the tag nor strap but I ordered a replacement strap from Mautto. I'm in love&#10084;&#65039;!


----------



## KayuuKathey

geminibags said:


> Here's my bargain large PS1 in smoke. Thanks to Ellie for authenticating it. Didn't come with the tag nor strap but I ordered a replacement strap from Mautto. I'm in love&#10084;&#65039;!




OO now thats a cute idea!


----------



## Harper Quinn

PS1 pouch in maize :blossom:


----------



## Tynn

Harper Quinn said:


> PS1 pouch in maize :blossom:


It's a nice color!


----------



## Jereni

geminibags said:


> Here's my bargain large PS1 in smoke. Thanks to Ellie for authenticating it. Didn't come with the tag nor strap but I ordered a replacement strap from Mautto. I'm in love&#10084;&#65039;!




Nice! I like the strap!


----------



## Jereni

ttnquyen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first melon medium Ps1.
> 
> Nice day, ^^




This color looks awesome. Is it a straight green or kind of an emerald green?


----------



## ttnquyen

It's dark emerald green. ^^


----------



## k5ml3k

kjohn138 said:


> Hi, sorry this reply is coming like a month later! It was me that talked about the squeaking possibly being related to a screw/rivet being loose (causing the strap of my PS11 to eventually come completely unattached). Turns out, after getting it back from PS, the squeaking persisted so the issues were actually unrelated. I just wanted to clarify. I still have the bag - it's the mini PS11 in dove - but the squeaking is so annoying, I agree.



Oh no worries! Thanks for replying [emoji4] Wish I could figure how to get rid of this stupid squeaking though...argh!


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## crazypurs

yayy yayy yay…my very own  PS1 medium.. don’t believe I finally own one … dancing dancing.. 


Elliepurse,  thank you for all your help with authentication.  Finally bought one and I hope this is authentic since I bought it from Monnier Freres.. or do you think I should  upload pics so you can check if its authentic..  thanks

Zipper acted funny when I pulled it first. It was little tight.. I suppose all new ones are.. so didn’t want to upset myself about that.. Colour looks fab.. I am soo in love with this.. now waiting use use and use more  to get that slouchy look


----------



## Elliespurse

crazypurs said:


> yayy yayy yay…my very own  PS1 medium.. don’t believe I finally own one … dancing dancing..
> 
> 
> Elliepurse,  thank you for all your help with authentication.  Finally bought one and I hope this is authentic since I bought it from Monnier Freres.. or do you think I should  upload pics so you can check if its authentic..  thanks
> 
> Zipper acted funny when I pulled it first. It was little tight.. I suppose all new ones are.. so didn’t want to upset myself about that.. Colour looks fab.. I am soo in love with this.. now waiting use use and use more  to get that slouchy look


Congrats on your PS1!  Great color! - It looks ok but you're welcome to post pics in the AT thread if you want.


----------



## crazypurs

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on your PS1!  Great color! - It looks ok but you're welcome to post pics in the AT thread if you want.



thanks ellliepurse...


----------



## DiJe40

crazypurs said:


> yayy yayy yay…my very own  PS1 medium.. don’t believe I finally own one … dancing dancing..
> 
> 
> Elliepurse,  thank you for all your help with authentication.  Finally bought one and I hope this is authentic since I bought it from Monnier Freres.. or do you think I should  upload pics so you can check if its authentic..  thanks
> 
> Zipper acted funny when I pulled it first. It was little tight.. I suppose all new ones are.. so didn’t want to upset myself about that.. Colour looks fab.. I am soo in love with this.. now waiting use use and use more  to get that slouchy look
> 
> View attachment 3407045
> View attachment 3407046
> View attachment 3407047
> View attachment 3407048
> View attachment 3407049
> View attachment 3407050
> View attachment 3407051



What a lovely bag...enjoy her


----------



## crazypurs

DiJe40 said:


> What a lovely bag...enjoy her


 Thank you very much  DiJe40


----------



## MrGoyard

crazypurs said:


> yayy yayy yay…my very own  PS1 medium.. don’t believe I finally own one … dancing dancing..
> 
> 
> Elliepurse,  thank you for all your help with authentication.  Finally bought one and I hope this is authentic since I bought it from Monnier Freres.. or do you think I should  upload pics so you can check if its authentic..  thanks
> 
> Zipper acted funny when I pulled it first. It was little tight.. I suppose all new ones are.. so didn’t want to upset myself about that.. Colour looks fab.. I am soo in love with this.. now waiting use use and use more  to get that slouchy look
> 
> View attachment 3407045
> View attachment 3407046
> View attachment 3407047
> View attachment 3407048
> View attachment 3407049
> View attachment 3407050
> View attachment 3407051


 Gorgeous and congrats!


----------



## vanessaong

crazypurs said:


> yayy yayy yay…my very own  PS1 medium.. don’t believe I finally own one … dancing dancing..
> 
> 
> Elliepurse,  thank you for all your help with authentication.  Finally bought one and I hope this is authentic since I bought it from Monnier Freres.. or do you think I should  upload pics so you can check if its authentic..  thanks
> 
> Zipper acted funny when I pulled it first. It was little tight.. I suppose all new ones are.. so didn’t want to upset myself about that.. Colour looks fab.. I am soo in love with this.. now waiting use use and use more  to get that slouchy look
> 
> View attachment 3407045
> View attachment 3407046
> View attachment 3407047
> View attachment 3407048
> View attachment 3407049
> View attachment 3407050
> View attachment 3407051



I bought a medium in this colour too and just received it today! Lovely lovely colour. I'm in love with it too. hehe


----------



## crazypurs

MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous and congrats!


Thank you MrGoyard


----------



## crazypurs

vanessaong said:


> I bought a medium in this colour too and just received it today! Lovely lovely colour. I'm in love with it too. hehe


Hey congratulations. Do post pictures


----------



## Harper Quinn

My PS1 pouch in maize on this sunny day in London...


----------



## new_to_lv

On a train with my black PS1 Tiny fringe [emoji582][emoji582][emoji582]


----------



## Forex

Took my PS1 out today. I was in the mood of wearing black and white so my PS1 added a little color. I love this bag, so convenient for a mom of 2 like me [emoji7]


----------



## lazeny

My husband and I went out for a movie date this weekend. I brought my beautiful large PS1 with me.


----------



## mpepe32

My new ps1 pouch purchased at winners, the Canadian version of tjmaxx with my balenciaga pink wallet purchased from Marshalls are just keeping me company at home


----------



## crazypurs

Thats a nice bag you have there  congrats


----------



## mpepe32

crazypurs said:


> Thats a nice bag you have there  congrats


thanks crazypurs!


----------



## Forex

One of my fav bag -PS 11


----------



## gloriousnian

My perfect shade of grey. I've been wanting a grey bag for as an addition to my bag collection. I have reserved this bag for me but was still unsure as I can get a gucci disco bag and a chloe mini marcie with the price of this PS11 mini. It was the last piece in Sydney. When I went to the store, I almost bought a Chloe Marcie in mini in a lighter grey because it is half the price of this one. Good thing I decided to have it pulled out so I can compare and I'd say you should always go with your 1st choice. Right after I tried it on, I knew that it is really what I wanted. This leather will definitely last me longer and will surely get the most out of it worry free. I love Proenza Schouler! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


​


----------



## midniteluna

Just received this from the Outnet at a bargain price! Been hunting for this wallet! So in love with it [emoji7]


----------



## gswpurse

gloriousnian said:


> My perfect shade of grey. I've been wanting a grey bag for as an addition to my bag collection. I have reserved this bag for me but was still unsure as I can get a gucci disco bag and a chloe mini marcie with the price of this PS11 mini. It was the last piece in Sydney. When I went to the store, I almost bought a Chloe Marcie in mini in a lighter grey because it is half the price of this one. Good thing I decided to have it pulled out so I can compare and I'd say you should always go with your 1st choice. Right after I tried it on, I knew that it is really what I wanted. This leather will definitely last me longer and will surely get the most out of it worry free. I love Proenza Schouler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467821
> View attachment 3467815​


The linosa leather is definitely durable and worry free. I got my ultramarine last Nov and my toddler had stepped all over it in the car several times.


----------



## checkcheck

gswpurse said:


> The linosa leather is definitely durable and worry free. I got my ultramarine last Nov and my toddler had stepped all over it in the car several times.
> View attachment 3467878


The blue looks divine with those flowers!

Here is my PS1 Tiny in Aqua. Such a usable bag!  The first photo is more true-to-color.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my ps1 tonight


----------



## cathead87

^^
I lve your style...especially the smoke PS1.


----------



## lazeny

With my black large PS1.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Happy Saturday from Miss Polar Blue suede [emoji170]


----------



## indiaink

crazy8baglady said:


> Happy Saturday from Miss Polar Blue suede [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3500267


Oh MY, that is GORGEOUS.  It just glows!  So beautiful....


----------



## mak1203

crazy8baglady said:


> Happy Saturday from Miss Polar Blue suede [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3500267


Wowzers!!  Stunning.


----------



## lindse

crazy8baglady said:


> Happy Saturday from Miss Polar Blue suede [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3500267


it is beautiful! Do you find it gets easily stained?


----------



## crazy8baglady

lindse said:


> it is beautiful! Do you find it gets easily stained?



Thank you! I've been using this bag for about 2 months straight. I mostly wear it cross body. I'm not really babying this bag but I don't put it on the floor, not even in my car. I carry my kids around all the time while wearing it and I think it still looks great. You can see some color transfer on the left edges of the backside of the bag where it rubs against my jeans the most. But the front still looks like new. I think if you have dark suede you won't have to worry as much but it's inevitable for suede to have that "rubbed" look over time. Maybe a suede brush would help?


----------



## hedur

crazy8baglady said:


> Thank you! I've been using this bag for about 2 months straight. I mostly wear it cross body. I'm not really babying this bag but I don't put it on the floor, not even in my car. I carry my kids around all the time while wearing it and I think it still looks great. You can see some color transfer on the left edges of the backside of the bag where it rubs against my jeans the most. But the front still looks like new. I think if you have dark suede you won't have to worry as much but it's inevitable for suede to have that "rubbed" look over time. Maybe a suede brush would help?



She looks fantastic!  I have a medium in raspberry suede that I plan on finally taking out this fall/winter.  Did you happen to spray your beauty with any protection? Collonil or Vectra? I'm still deciding if I'm going to do that before giving mine a whirl.


----------



## crazy8baglady

hedur said:


> She looks fantastic!  I have a medium in raspberry suede that I plan on finally taking out this fall/winter.  Did you happen to spray your beauty with any protection? Collonil or Vectra? I'm still deciding if I'm going to do that before giving mine a whirl.



No I don't use any protectant on any of my bags.  Raspberry suede is so pretty!  You probably don't have to worry about it too much since it's pretty dark.  I also have the medium in olive green suede and it has held up even better than this one [emoji1360]


----------



## kimberlyaaa

Here's my first PS1 Tiny in Black with strokes of white and black
View attachment 3528870
View attachment 3528869


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous, Aurora! Love the boot/dress combo as well!
> 
> These aren't _exactly_ action shots, but I had a little fun with my PS1 in our town square while I waited for a friend to have lunch. The statue is William Faulkner (famous Southern writer) that sits outside our city center b/c he lived and wrote here. Everyone always takes funny pictures with him, I'm sure he enjoyed his time with my PS!




love your pic! and the purse!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

JumpyTigerQ said:


> love your pic! and the purse!



Thanks!! I sold that bag a year or two ago, so it's nice to see it again! 

I actually snapped a pic today of my watermelon PS tiny, mainly bc our hotel had a great mirror haha! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3538081


----------



## Prada Prince

My PS1 is serving as my work bag of the week, together with my LV Bandouliere Race...


----------



## Tsangtastic

With my white python


----------



## Ha Bui

Me and my beloved


----------



## escstlu

crazy8baglady said:


> Happy Saturday from Miss Polar Blue suede [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3500267


Beautiful!


----------



## amstevens714

kimberlyaaa said:


> Here's my first PS1 Tiny in Black with strokes of white and black
> View attachment 3528870
> View attachment 3528869



This bag is so fun!


----------



## amstevens714

mpepe32 said:


> My new ps1 pouch purchased at winners, the Canadian version of tjmaxx with my balenciaga pink wallet purchased from Marshalls are just keeping me company at home
> View attachment 3435486


Love the color of your pouch!


----------



## Nannahk

Me and my new baby ridning the train home from work. 
The hardware is silver, but the lightning makes it look goldish

I have gotten so many compliments on this beauty


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Don't know if this counts as an action pic but at least it's outside  This is what my gorgeous Pouch looks like in the sun. It's a black Pouch Lux. Yep, "spark joy"!


----------



## Milena74

Do you like my PS ? It's 2 years old, there was a lot of time thai i don't wear it..


----------



## Skamanda

PS1 tiny [emoji178]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Posting here as well! Here's my PS1 large in midnight with me today!


----------



## cabbagekid

Have to say my PS11 mini has been the most cost-effective purchase of mine - she goes everywhere with me and is my best travelling companion! Here she is in the hotel I am currently staying in.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gorgeous  and absolutely fitting surroundings for a PS11


----------



## pbnjam

Carried my new to me PS1 tiny in orange pepper I think. Love it!


----------



## ami1481010

Got this PS1 WOC as a present for myself after giving birth, too bad my sunglasses won't fit... I think I need to upgrade to a PS1 tiny


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ami1481010 said:


> Got this PS1 WOC as a present for myself after giving birth, too bad my sunglasses won't fit... I think I need to upgrade to a PS1 tiny
> View attachment 3669613


Congratulations on your sweet baby  and on your pretty PS1. I have the PS Pouch and I'm also thinking of getting another one...


----------



## All things chic

Love this thread!


----------



## Yudith Cruz

I just received my beautiful dark chocolate brown Med Ps1. It's sooo gorgeous. Too bad the pics dont do it justice.


----------



## pbnjam

Making my PS1 med in Aloe work as a crossbody bag with my RM strap. I'm so glad this is trendy so now there are lots of straps to choose from.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yudith Cruz said:


> I just received my beautiful dark chocolate brown Med Ps1. It's sooo gorgeous. Too bad the pics dont do it justice.


It's beautiful! Both bag and leather 

And I'm so happy whenever there's activity in this forum. There needs to be MORE!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pbnjam said:


> Making my PS1 med in Aloe work as a crossbody bag with my RM strap. I'm so glad this is trendy so now there are lots of straps to choose from.
> View attachment 3681770



I just asked for more activity/pics here and look! Here it is, we even posted at the same time 

Let's see if this works again: Proenza Schouler, please start making glorious PS1 SLG like the PS1 Wallet again! (And this time, please put a little pocket/compartment or two inside and make it possible to zip or button the outside pocket. And make it fit the Pouch. And continue making the Pouch, and perhaps in different sizes. I adore my Pouch. Thank you : )

*pbnjam*, wonderful bag and it looks great with the new strap. Imagine if PS made these themselves in leather. I could really use one for my Pouch because I may have to punch new holes in the incredibly long strap that came with the Pouch. I'm worried the knot is wreaking havoc on the strap, especially when you carry a bit heavier things in the bag.


----------



## pbnjam

@SomethingGoodCanWork Yay for more activity! I'm not sure why there isn't more activity as I am still new to this brand. I have always admired PS1 bag but never bought it because the price was more than I wanted to pay for a bag. With the help of Elliespurse, I was able to buy 2 preloved bags in great condition! So grateful for the help! 

The only problem I had with the PS1 med bag is that the strap was too short. To me PS1 looks like a messenger and should be worn as a crossbody. That's just my preference. Still love it a lot and making it work! Maybe one of these straps can work for your pouch.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

@pbnjam That is such a gorgeous green!!! The RM Straps are the best on PS1s - I found some treasure and bond ones that are perfect too. 
I will post a pics later.


----------



## pbnjam

SilviaLovesBags said:


> @pbnjam That is such a gorgeous green!!! The RM Straps are the best on PS1s - I found some treasure and bond ones that are perfect too.
> I will post a pics later.



Can't wait to see![emoji1]


----------



## Cilifene

Yudith Cruz said:


> I just received my beautiful dark chocolate brown Med Ps1. It's sooo gorgeous. Too bad the pics dont do it justice.



It is beautiful.! Congrats


----------



## Yudith Cruz

Cilifene said:


> It is beautiful.! Congrats




Thanks!!!


----------



## Yudith Cruz

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's beautiful! Both bag and leather
> 
> And I'm so happy whenever there's activity in this forum. There needs to be MORE!



Thank you!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

As promised here are my bags with straps. Flower strap is RM. Black Strap is a treasure and bond. I used tiny with its own strap since it's long enough.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SilviaLovesBags said:


> As promised here are my bags with straps. Flower strap is RM. Black Strap is a treasure and bond. I used tiny with its own strap since it's long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682368
> View attachment 3682370
> View attachment 3682372


Gorgeous PS collection and the new straps look very fab! 

I love how this thread is picking up


----------



## Metope

Here's my medium in fleur de lys! Been my trusty work companion for a couple weeks now after winter hibernation. I got it at Fashionphile last fall while originally searching for a neutral color, when I saw this one I just knew I had to have it.


----------



## pbnjam

SilviaLovesBags said:


> As promised here are my bags with straps. Flower strap is RM. Black Strap is a treasure and bond. I used tiny with its own strap since it's long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682368
> View attachment 3682370
> View attachment 3682372



Beautiful collection! I have the black and white version of the floral applique strap. Even though it is very pretty, my hair gets caught on it. I like the treasure n bond strap! Need to go look for that now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Metope said:


> View attachment 3682397
> 
> Here's my medium in fleur de lys! Been my trusty work companion for a couple weeks now after winter hibernation. I got it at Fashionphile last fall while originally searching for a neutral color, when I saw this one I just knew I had to have it.


Another beautiful PS1! The colour is


----------



## pbnjam

Metope said:


> View attachment 3682397
> 
> Here's my medium in fleur de lys! Been my trusty work companion for a couple weeks now after winter hibernation. I got it at Fashionphile last fall while originally searching for a neutral color, when I saw this one I just knew I had to have it.



This color is absolutely gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## Metope

Thanks, all! It really is a unique color, and even thought it's bright it somehow goes with my entire wardrobe! I've pretty much gone from only having/wanting neutral colored bags to being a total bright color convert.


----------



## gswpurse

haven't brought her out for quite a while...ps11 classic mini in ultramarine


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

PS11:s are such beautiful classic but still unique bags.


----------



## Prada Prince

PS1 Medium in Indigo...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Prada Prince said:


> PS1 Medium in Indigo...
> 
> View attachment 3684970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684971


Looking good Prada Prince  Where's the shoulder strap from? Excuse my ignorance, I've got Bal and PS tunnel vision 

(Feeling like a hyper self-proclaimed cheerleader  here but I adore PS and I'm really enjoying everyone's lovely pics. Hopefully I can add another pic when my Pouch gets company later this week. Not a PS but I'm hoping they'll get along and complement each other perfectly.)


----------



## Prada Prince

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking good Prada Prince  Where's the shoulder strap from? Excuse my ignorance, I've got Bal and PS tunnel vision
> 
> (Feeling like a hyper self-proclaimed cheerleader  here but I adore PS and I'm really enjoying everyone's lovely pics. Hopefully I can add another pic when my Pouch gets company later this week. Not a PS but I'm hoping they'll get along and complement each other perfectly.)



Thanks! It's from Louis Vuitton's Cruise collection from last year.


----------



## cathead87

Prada Prince said:


> PS1 Medium in Indigo...
> 
> View attachment 3684970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684971



The PS1 looks great on you!


----------



## blushes_pink

PS1 Chain wallet -Navy blue for today


----------



## Bagsshoesaddict

My forever love


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Bagsshoesaddict said:


> My forever love


Easy to understand  Lovely bag


----------



## TJ82

Yudith Cruz said:


> I just received my beautiful dark chocolate brown Med Ps1. It's sooo gorgeous. Too bad the pics dont do it justice.



Any pictures of this in the wild? Think I love it but can't find any pictures of people wearing it!


----------



## goofball

My PS1 Tiny in Indigo Nylon - goes great with denim and white boots!


----------



## prattedu

Happy wednesday
Just recieved my very first PS1 tiny in peacock today! I love love the color
I was so lucky that I got this with 65%off price Thanks for letting me share


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lucky find and yes, gorgeous colour  Congratulations!


----------



## prattedu

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lucky find and yes, gorgeous colour  Congratulations!


 Thank you I wanna get more tiny in different color


----------



## prattedu

Ps1 tiny Peacock 
First day to carry out


----------



## kerryisntreal

Almost embarrassed to say I considered letting this one go not too long ago... my black sueded croc keep all (sample! Handles are shorter than normal keep alls, makes it a true “hand” bag and makes it a bit more formal IMO, which I had been hesitant about). Have been carrying it every day this week.


----------



## cathead87

Beautiful!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Out and about with PS11 [emoji7]


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Took my new PS1 out for a sunny day at the park


----------



## southernbelle43

Heading out with my preloved and beautiful PS1 medium in tow.  Love this bag and cannot wait to get my other one back that PS is repairing.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

southernbelle43 said:


> Heading out with my preloved and beautiful PS1 medium in tow.  Love this bag and cannot wait to get my other one back that PS is repairing.
> View attachment 4045440


Fabulous, looks just like new!


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fabulous, looks just like new!


It is such a beautiful color!


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle43 said:


> Heading out with my preloved and beautiful PS1 medium in tow.  Love this bag and cannot wait to get my other one back that PS is repairing.


Gorgeous! Such a rich color.


----------



## cathead87

Natewmaldonado said:


> Took my new PS1 out for a sunny day at the park


Love the pics! Such a pretty color for a sunny day...any day really. Congrats on your new PS1!

There is a “Boys Carrying PS” thread...you should post there too. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boys-carrying-ps-1-11-etc.803002/


----------



## fuel122909

Natewmaldonado said:


> Took my new PS1 out for a sunny day at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043661
> View attachment 4043660



Beautiful yeezy's too


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Sorry for the weird bathroom picture- but here is my new jacquard woodblock medium ps1:




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tanasiluv

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Another day, another PS1!


----------



## Heart Star

PS1 Tote with my new Fendi monster coin purse


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Heart Star said:


> PS1 Tote with my new Fendi monster coin purse
> View attachment 4058773


Aaah, the leather  I still love my black PS


----------



## shijay

Just got this one! HAVA small satchel


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

shijay said:


> Just got this one! HAVA small satchel


Congratulations! The Hava is a gorgeous bag


----------



## Antigone

Me and my mini kent waiting for Antman


----------



## gswpurse

shijay said:


> Just got this one! HAVA small satchel


I just got a black one w/ studs. It's a perfect size bag! I hope you enjoy carrying yours as much as I do.


----------



## IntheOcean

PS1 Pouch in Sunshine in the rays of sunshine


----------



## crazybagfan

PS1 in the car [emoji16]


----------



## Ladan Mrss

I fell in love with this gem while watching a Turkish YouTuber's "what's in my bag". 
It was not even the star of the video, just in the background, laying flat on the table, But oh it stole my heart. 
I never ever in my life imagined to be able to get my hands on a PS bag let alone this royal blue in suede which was so rare.
Fast forward two years later, I came across my dream bag in a preloved market, brand new with tags still attached and zipper covered. It was as if it meant to be mine, a true miracle, a unicorn bag that was finally mine.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ladan Mrss said:


> I fell in love with this gem while watching a Turkish YouTuber's "what's in my bag".
> It was not even the star of the video, just in the background, laying flat on the table, But oh it stole my heart.
> I never ever in my life imagined to be able to get my hands on a PS bag let alone this royal blue in suede which was so rare.
> Fast forward two years later, I came across my dream bag in a preloved market, brand new with tags still attached and zipper covered. It was as if it meant to be mine, a true miracle, a unicorn bag that was finally mine.
> 
> View attachment 4198150


The bag universe moves in mysterious ways  Congratulations! It's a PS gem


----------



## IntheOcean

Ladan Mrss said:


> Fast forward two years later, I came across my dream bag in a preloved market, brand new with tags still attached and zipper covered. It was as if it meant to be mine, a true miracle, a unicorn bag that was finally mine.


It's a stunning color! Congrats on such an amazing find


----------



## Ladan Mrss

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> The bag universe moves in mysterious ways  Congratulations! It's a PS gem





IntheOcean said:


> It's a stunning color! Congrats on such an amazing find



Thank you, yes! The Bag Goddess is indeed a playful one, surprising you in the most unexpected time. 
I have had this bag for two years now, and you might notice the spots and discolorations. I bite the bullet on Thursday and finally decided to take it for a reconstruction of the color. I asked for the darkest shade in blue since they had already done the re-glazing two months ago and I didn't want them to touch the glazing again. Hopefully it will turn out beautiful.


----------



## ceriseluster

Hi Gorgeous!


----------



## shazzy quijano

Will switch to my PS later


----------



## gswpurse

Hava small top handle bag...perfect size!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gswpurse said:


> Hava small top handle bag...perfect size!
> View attachment 4216095


I wish I'd gotten a small Hava when they were sold out here and on the PS website. I love this smooth leather!


----------



## nesuuu

My lil buddy Keith, PS11 in limited ed. Keith haring studio with le bon marche 
Hi!


----------



## Kat Madridista

It’s been a while since I’ve used this and I’ve forgotten how much I love this bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kat Madridista said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve used this and I’ve forgotten how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4261985


How classy you look!


----------



## Kat Madridista

southernbelle43 said:


> How classy you look!


Awwww, thanks!


----------



## SohviAnneli

This is my go to work bag, perfect size for that!


----------



## Amiko

My beloved PS1 Medium in Military Green


----------



## elenkat27

nesuuu said:


> My lil buddy Keith, PS11 in limited ed. Keith haring studio with le bon marche [emoji4]
> Hi!



Omg I really love this bag in unique patterns. Mine is black White and grey camo print! It totally works with the design


----------



## elenkat27

Out for a high school alum event!


----------



## vesna

My orchid (new to me) with great patina, soft shiny PS1 MEDIUM. 

I am waiting for Monday to get my Chan Luu Boysenberry scarf so that I can model all together. In the meantime, I am not liking shoulder strap length and I used Herms silk twilly to extend it. However , haha, it is not Hermes, it is exact replica made from a true Hermes scarf in my favorite motif Legende Kuna Peuple de Panama (I have few twillies in that motif), but this time someone made a perfect twilly and sold as original, and it was way too expensive shipping to return, so I kept it. GREAT use now as I do not carry it anyway, I am not loving embellishments like a twilly on handle ....this is just perfect, I will style it when I have the time, just here with a twilly as a cross-body, with Vivienne Westwood shawl -- I live in brutal cold, so cashmere Chan Luu + this shawl over will do fine 

Everything else is grey - puff jacket and tall "combat" Doc Martens.


----------



## Alex575

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3665867
> 
> View attachment 3665869
> 
> View attachment 3665870
> 
> 
> Carried my new to me PS1 tiny in orange pepper I think. Love it!



Off topic but what is that CUTE flower face bag charm on your PS? I like it!


----------



## pbnjam

Alex575 said:


> Off topic but what is that CUTE flower face bag charm on your PS? I like it!


Thanks! it is a bag charm from Leather Prince. He sells them on his etsy shop or from his IG.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Suede


----------



## bsr2001

Amiko said:


> View attachment 4272573
> 
> My beloved PS1 Medium in Military Green


I have the same color....love it!!


----------



## rowy65

Small Hex tote in blush!


----------



## msd_bags

I don’t know if there’s an exact model name for this tote, I bought her recently from The Outnet. I know it’s an older model but I really love it!! So versatile! And leather is just wow!! She’s my second PS tote btw, I have a similar one in heather grey nubuck leather.


----------



## l.ch.

All packed up and ready to go! I’ve been using this cutie almost every day lately! I even walk the dog with it!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 4525443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up and ready to go! I’ve been using this cutie almost every day lately! I even walk the dog with it!!!


It's stunning! What's the color called? Is it Smoke?


----------



## l.ch.

IntheOcean said:


> It's stunning! What's the color called? Is it Smoke?



Thanks! Yes, it’s smoke!


----------



## IntheOcean

Carried my PS1 XL today, with a laptop in it. It got quite heavy, but nothing too uncomfortable. It held up fine, the lock didn't give when I picked it up by the top handle.


----------



## l.ch.

Using this little cutie again!


----------



## Rikilove10

My Asymmetrical Satin Clutch. ♡♡♡

I rocked it to work this particular day. Works great as a work or evening bag, surprisingly. Thinking about getting another one, in black and white.


----------



## sexycombover

Giving my new ps1 medium in smoke a test run. She's smaller than I thought, but perfect for every day. Glad I decided to get this over the mini for my first PS.


----------



## sexycombover

Breaking her in some more. Just noticed some cracks in the edge paint though. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## IntheOcean

sexycombover said:


> Breaking her in some more. Just noticed some cracks in the edge paint though. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


Looks good on you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Post office and some other errands today with this PS1 XL. It fits SO much!


----------



## Rikilove10

Rocking my Proenza Schouler Kiri Bowler bag with my University colors while out shopping.


----------



## KateMore

Hi, guys! 
My first ever PS bag has arrived
It's Ps1+ Tiny Raffia in red.
Got in on theoutnet on the recent sale


----------



## IntheOcean

KateMore said:


> Hi, guys!
> My first ever PS bag has arrived
> It's Ps1+ Tiny Raffia in red.
> Got in on theoutnet on the recent sale


I'm not really a Red Bag girl, but this PS1+ is, simply put, stunning!  No, seriously. This is the perfect shade of red to go with the light gray, plus the silver hardware, and all of it against black... Gorgeous combo. 

Congrats on your first Proenza!


----------



## KateMore

IntheOcean said:


> I'm not really a Red Bag girl, but this PS1+ is, simply put, stunning!  No, seriously. This is the perfect shade of red to go with the light gray, plus the silver hardware, and all of it against black... Gorgeous combo.
> 
> Congrats on your first Proenza!


Thank you!
I'm not a red bag girl at all too(actually, that's my first bright bag), but when saw this beauty, thought it was a perfect combination of red, blue(the canvas is blue) and black.


----------



## IntheOcean

KateMore said:


> Thank you!
> I'm not a red bag girl at all too(actually, that's my first bright bag), but when saw this beauty, thought it was a perfect combination of red, blue(the canvas is blue) and black.


Yep, I went on the Outnet after I posted the reply and saw that it was actually blue and not grey. But it's still gorgeous. Hope you'll get a ton of use out of it.


----------



## KateMore

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, I went on the Outnet after I posted the reply and saw that it was actually blue and not grey. But it's still gorgeous. Hope you'll get a ton of use out of it.


Thanks, lovely!


----------



## SashayAway

PS11 wallet on strap for my foreshore walk last weekend. Also picked up a monstera leaf to propagate at home.


----------



## l.ch.

Yesterday out for a drink. beautiful evening after days and days of rain....


----------



## bh4me

Alternating my ps1’s this week


----------



## bh4me

And again today with the stripe ps1


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> And again today with the stripe ps1
> 
> View attachment 4792575
> View attachment 4792577


You styled it perfectly!


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> You styled it perfectly!


Thanks for the nice words  It was bold for me to do the print on print. Just like how it brought out the yellow.


----------



## pearlgrass

bh4me said:


> Alternating my ps1’s this week
> 
> 
> bh4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again today with the stripe ps1
> 
> View attachment 4792575
> View attachment 4792577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the casual look!
Click to expand...


----------



## bh4me

Peacock PS1 for the day


----------



## bh4me

I don’t know if I’m helping or hogging this thread... Lol. I know it’s not like it was years back but I look forward to seeing other PS in action 

I was inspired to use my PS backback today for a quick run. It’s still one of my favorites. It has been through a lot but held up well. This used to be my theme park bag. The leather still looks great and feels supple.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bh4me said:


> I don’t know if I’m helping or hogging this thread... Lol. I know it’s not like it was years back but I look forward to seeing other PS in action
> 
> I was inspired to use my PS backback today for a quick run. It’s still one of my favorites. It has been through a lot but held up well. This used to be my theme park bag. The leather still looks great and feels supple.
> View attachment 4888983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888993


No, I love seeing more PS pics like yours so please continue! I wish more PS owners would. I only have one PS bag right now so I don't feel I can vary my pics enough with it.


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> I don’t know if I’m helping or hogging this thread... Lol. I know it’s not like it was years back but I look forward to seeing other PS in action
> 
> I was inspired to use my PS backback today for a quick run. It’s still one of my favorites. It has been through a lot but held up well. This used to be my theme park bag. The leather still looks great and feels supple.
> View attachment 4888983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888993


The more activity this subforum gets the better! Beautiful color.  I myself am not a backpack girl, but I do like the minimalistic, but not boring vibe this one has.


----------



## bh4me

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> No, I love seeing more PS pics like yours so please continue! I wish more PS owners would. I only have one PS bag right now so I don't feel I can vary my pics enough with it.



Will post though I don’t have much more PS bags, maybe 2 I haven’t used in a while  I think you should post anyway. It’s all in good fun.


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> The more activity this subforum gets the better! Beautiful color.  I myself am not a backpack girl, but I do like the minimalistic, but not boring vibe this one has.


Thank you! The simplicity is exactly why I like this bag, next to the bright color.


----------



## bh4me

Heading out with my ps11. I’m wearing this with a short strap today. I was excited trying out different options. Happy to finally have this bag


----------



## IntheOcean

bh4me said:


> Heading out with my ps11. I’m wearing this with a short strap today. I was excited trying out different options. Happy to finally have this bag
> 
> View attachment 4996731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996732
> View attachment 4996733
> View attachment 4996740


I love the second scarf, it's a perfect match.


----------



## bh4me

IntheOcean said:


> I love the second scarf, it's a perfect match.


Thank you! I could not decide between the pink scarf and the bag strap. I don’t get out much these days so I used the scarf and switched out in between errands... the craziness of it all


----------



## YellowBuggie

Took my new PS1 Tiny out to run errands today. I love this bag so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

YellowBuggie said:


> Took my new PS1 Tiny out to run errands today. I love this bag so much!


So lovely!  Congrats on your new Tiny.


----------



## bh4me

YellowBuggie said:


> Took my new PS1 Tiny out to run errands today. I love this bag so much!


Congrats! It looks great on you! Got the same one. Still waiting to receive it.


----------



## l.ch.

YellowBuggie said:


> Took my new PS1 Tiny out to run errands today. I love this bag so much!


WOW! Beautiful! Can you share what it fits?


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> WOW! Beautiful! Can you share what it fits?


This thread might be of use: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-whats-inside-your-ps.678206/


----------



## l.ch.

IntheOcean said:


> This thread might be of use: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photos-whats-inside-your-ps.678206/


Thank you so much!


----------



## l.ch.

Leaving for a weekend in the mountains with PS1 mini. One of my most used bags! Mini but mighty!


----------



## YellowBuggie

.


----------



## YellowBuggie

l.ch. said:


> WOW! Beautiful! Can you share what it fits?


Sorry I'm so late replying! I don't check here often. 

Here's a photo of what I keep inside as well as a photo of how I've been packing the bag. There's definitely space to fit more, if needed. The magnetic closure pocket is too difficult to open with one hand to be functional as a phone pocket for me, so I've taken to keeping my small Hammktt wallet in there instead. So far....this might be my fav bag in my closet next to my Chloe Marcie.  It's very well designed/functional. In case you're thinking of picking one up.


----------



## l.ch.

YellowBuggie said:


> Sorry I'm so late replying! I don't check here often.
> 
> Here's a photo of what I keep inside as well as a photo of how I've been packing the bag. There's definitely space to fit more, if needed. The magnetic closure pocket is too difficult to open with one hand to be functional as a phone pocket for me, so I've taken to keeping my small Hammktt wallet in there instead. So far....this might be my fav bag in my closet next to my Chloe Marcie.  It's very well designed/functional. In case you're thinking of picking one up.


Thanks so much for your reply!
I am debating between this size and the medium for a little more capacity. I’m drawn, however, more to the tiny…


----------



## YellowBuggie

l.ch. said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!
> I am debating between this size and the medium for a little more capacity. I’m drawn, however, more to the tiny…


I hear that! The medium ones sometimes have a zip pocket on the back that's large enough for a phone which could be a plus. I have a medium Chloe Marcie (which I love) but I try to do smaller/medium sized bags otherwise I'll put the kitchen sink in there! Lol no matter what size you choose they are great bags. Very well made, especially for their price point.


----------



## l.ch.

YellowBuggie said:


> I hear that! The medium ones sometimes have a zip pocket on the back that's large enough for a phone which could be a plus. I have a medium Chloe Marcie (which I love) but I try to do smaller/medium sized bags otherwise I'll put the kitchen sink in there! Lol no matter what size you choose they are great bags. Very well made, especially for their price point.


I also really like them! And they also go on sale!


----------



## l.ch.

My son, his mountainbuggy nano, me and PS1 on a city adventure in the bus!


----------



## YellowBuggie

l.ch. said:


> My son, his mountainbuggy nano, me and PS1 on a city adventure in the bus!
> View attachment 5172549


What size did you end up getting?? Love the color!


----------



## l.ch.

YellowBuggie said:


> What size did you end up getting?? Love the color!


This is a mini. I’ve had it for some time. Still undecided between the tiny and the medium. Or my new found love the small crossbody ruched tote!


----------



## clydekiwi

Hi
Does the leather of the ps1 soften and get slouchy? Or stay structured? Thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

clydekiwi said:


> Hi
> Does the leather of the ps1 soften and get slouchy? Or stay structured? Thanks


Hi!  Yes, it does soften. Although that answer is only applicable to the 'old' PS1 bags. The newer models (you can tell them by the plain interior and metal hangtags) are more structured, so I assume they wouldn't slouch as much. But I've never owned any newer models, so I can't tell for sure how much - or how little - they will soften with use.


----------



## clydekiwi

IntheOcean said:


> Hi!  Yes, it does soften. Although that answer is only applicable to the 'old' PS1 bags. The newer models (you can tell them by the plain interior and metal hangtags) are more structured, so I assume they wouldn't slouch as much. But I've never owned any newer models, so I can't tell for sure how much - or how little - they will soften with use.


Thanks, I just got mine today from bergdorf goodman. I think its a newer model im hoping it gets slouchy


----------



## l.ch.

I took a picture accidentally while walking


----------



## clydekiwi

l.ch. said:


> I took a picture accidentally while walking
> View attachment 5182921


Is this a newer model? Did it get slouchy


----------



## l.ch.

clydekiwi said:


> Is this a newer model? Did it get slouchy


I bought it in May 2019 and it is the mini size. I wouldn’t say that it slouched, but the leather is soft, not stiff. I’m sorry, I don’t have any bigger sizes of this bag, so I don’t know if there is a difference in the leather…


----------



## IntheOcean

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks, I just got mine today from bergdorf goodman. I think its a newer model im hoping it gets slouchy





clydekiwi said:


> Is this a newer model? Did it get slouchy


Congrats! It's very pretty, and yes, it's a new model. I'm sure it will slouch eventually, with use.
The Mini in the other photo, by clydekiwi, is an old model.


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> I took a picture accidentally while walking
> View attachment 5182921


Beautiful little thing!


----------



## clydekiwi

I recently bought a black ps1 medium from bergdorf goodman and returned the next day. The leather was to stiff and structured. It was cow leather. So, I bought one from proenza schouler website and shipped right from Italy and being lamb leather it’s already slouchy and will soften up a lot more.


----------



## IntheOcean

clydekiwi said:


> I recently bought a black ps1 medium from bergdorf goodman and returned the next day. The leather was to stiff and structured. It was cow leather. So, I bought one from proenza schouler website and shipped right from Italy and being lamb leather it’s already slouchy and will soften up a lot more.


I have to say, I prefer the old design, too. Lambskin leather is sumptuous, and so is the slouch.


----------



## rowy65

riding shotgun


----------



## l.ch.

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5212351
> 
> riding shotgun


Beautiful color!


----------



## bh4me

Bag for the day


----------



## belle_91

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5212351
> 
> riding shotgun


what color is this?


----------



## IntheOcean

This baby today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Fringe today !!


----------



## BellaSophie

I came across this small ruched crossbody tote when I was browsing online and thought it was so cute. I’ve had it about a month now and really like it.


----------



## Dmurphy1

PS1 Tote in Chianti


----------



## cathead87

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 Tote in Chianti


I love the PS1 totes. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 Tote in Chianti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356400


WOW, that red


----------



## Dmurphy1

Tha


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> WOW, that red
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you !!


----------



## Prada Prince

Pulling out my PS1 Medium in Indigo…


----------



## IntheOcean

PS1 Medium in Navy


----------



## iuvcoach

Bag of the day with accessories!!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me and only my second Proenza schouler item


----------



## vinotastic

My first ever PS purchased during a sale so it was a great price. The quality is amazing. I’m on the fence to keep because I wanted to use it as an office bag but my laptop only fits vertically. So not sure if I should hold it. But man I love to look at it. It’s size large


----------



## SilverStCloud

My workhorse the PS1 Tote. Holds everything and more extremely comfortably!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## HermesHabit

Still love my PS11 - took it with me on a recent trip to Amsterdam!


----------



## l.ch.

Amy1ouise said:


> Still love my PS11 - took it with me on a recent trip to Amsterdam!


I also still love it! So much, that I’m considering another color!


----------



## Monera

Here's my new-to-me PS1 Zip, trying to figure out what outfits go best w a red bag. I absolutely love the crinkly texture of the leather and the inside is in pristine condition.


----------



## Prada Prince

TGIF with my PS1 Medium in Indigo…


----------



## IntheOcean

Carried my PS1 Medium in Navy today


----------



## bh4me

Headed out with my Harmony Korine PS1 Tiny


----------



## l.ch.

bh4me said:


> Headed out with my Harmony Korine PS1 Tiny
> 
> View attachment 5616971


I saw this bag on the archive sale and I’m so sad that I’m on an indefinite ban…


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> I’m on an indefinite ban


Offtopic, but... indefinite-indefinite, or?..


----------



## l.ch.

IntheOcean said:


> Offtopic, but... indefinite-indefinite, or?..


No or… I have way too much stuff and too many bags that I don’t use in this particular phase of my life.


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> No or… I have way too much stuff and too many bags that I don’t use in this particular phase of my life.


Understood  I had that same problem with clothing a few years ago. So much stuff and I never reached for about 95% of it, yet I was always eyeing one thing or another that's on sale... I ended up giving away almost all of it, and now I have a very minimal wardrobe, with _all _the items being worn regularly.


----------



## l.ch.

IntheOcean said:


> Understood  I had that same problem with clothing a few years ago. So much stuff and I never reached for about 95% of it, yet I was always eyeing one thing or another that's on sale... I ended up giving away almost all of it, and now I have a very minimal wardrobe, with _all _the items being worn regularly.



I wish I had the (mental) strength to do the same… but I really can’t atm. So, I try to at least not bring new in.
Although, I already cleaned up a lot of clothes three weeks ago.


----------



## IntheOcean

l.ch. said:


> I wish I had the (mental) strength to do the same… but I really can’t atm. So, I try to at least not bring new in.
> Although, I already cleaned up a lot of clothes three weeks ago.


It'll get better  Congrats on cleaning out the closet, it's really important to let go of things sometimes.


----------



## bh4me

l.ch. said:


> I saw this bag on the archive sale and I’m so sad that I’m on an indefinite ban…


I didn’t intend to get anything from the sale until I saw this  I’ve been eyeing this bag in past sales but the price was higher then. I could not resist this time


----------



## l.ch.

bh4me said:


> I didn’t intend to get anything from the the sale until I saw this  I’ve been eyeing this bag in past sales but the price was higher then. I could not resist this time


A dream came true! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------

